# Come proseguire?



## silvi.71 (20 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao a tutti.
Vi leggo da un pò di tempo ma solo ora mi sono decisa a scrivere per chiedere un parere.
Sono una donna di 39 anni con 3 bambini. Il grande fa la prima media, la bambina le elementari, il piccolo l'ultimo anno di asilo.
Sono insieme a mio marito da 17 anni, 4 di fidanzamento e 13 di matrimonio.
Ci siamo sposati giovani ma con le idee chiare sul desiderio condiviso di una famiglia solida. Il nostro non è mai stato un amore travolgente, più una profonda affinità e affetto. Però per entrambi era appagante, anche se abbiamo avuti alti e bassi come tutti, soprattutto lui, non per distrazioni femminili (che io sappia) quanto per  personali esigenze di spazio per gestire i suoi interessi a volte un pò in contrasto con le esigenze familiari.
Con la nascita del terzo figlio (desideratissimo) la situazione si è notevolmente complicata perchè mentre con i primi 2 io riuscivo a gestire in maniera autonoma il tutto, col l'arrivo del piccolo questo non è stato più possibile perchè seguire tre figli è più complesso di due! Ovviamente ognuno ha i suoi impegni e il suo carattere. In più dopo la nascita della bambina 8 anni fa, io ero stata qualche anno a casa, perchè ero stata costretta a licenziarmi dato che non mi davano il part-time nell'azienda dove lavoravo. Due anni fa ho trovato un'occupazione interessante, solo la mattina, e ho accettato. Prima di tutto perchè con 3 figli i soldini servono, poi perchè sono laureata in economia e mi spiaceva buttare la mia professione alle ortiche....inoltre riusciendo finalmente ad avere il part-time mi è sembrata un'ottima opportunità. Purtroppo questo ha tolto un pò del mio tempo alla famiglia, ma più che altro avrei avuto bisogno di un aiuto in più da mio marito, cosa che non è accaduta. Lui ha continuato a gestire i suoi impegni con i suoi ritmi, costrigendo me a fare salti mortali, quando non ce la faccio non posso comunque coinvolgerlo. Sono i bambini a dover rinunciare ad eventuali impegni. Ho provato a parlarne con lui, ma non ho avuto molte reazioni positive. Anzi, è cresciuta la distanza tra noi e il reciproco distacco.
In questa situazione di difficoltà, che non era drammatica intendiamoci, ma comunque di disagio e sofferenza, ho conosciuto un altro uomo. O meglio, mi sono innamorata, perchè già ci conoscevamo da alcuni anni (per motivi lavorativi)  ma in maniera superficiale. Poi ci sono state alcune situazioni che ci hanno avvicinato, tra cui un corso di aggiornamento di lavoro condiviso per alcune settimane. Lui mi era sempre piaciuto e avevo sempre percepito una forte simpatia e interesse  anche da parte sua. Ma essendo entrambi sposati con figli (lui ne ha 2 entambi alle medie) e con certe idee, non era mai successo nulla, se non qualche battuta.
Invece qualcosa è successo, ci siamo parlati e baciati, per poi pentircene. Abbiamo preso atto che l'attrazione tra noi e anche la complicità caratteriale era talmente forte da spingerci con potenza l'uno nelle braccia dell'altra. E' successo di nuovo qualche volta, di cui l'ultima  è stato molto coinvolgente e stavamo spingendoci oltre, quando per volontà  di entrambi, anche se con fatica, ci siamo fermati e ripromessi  di pensarci prima molto bene. Ci abbiamo riflettuto e con dolore siamo stati costretti a prendere atto che una relazione tra noi avrebbe causato molta sofferenza in qualunque modo. Se nascosta perchè avremmo mentito, se invece approfondendo la storia avessimo davvero visto che non potevamo star lontani, avremmo distrutto 2 famiglie. Allora abbiamo intrapreso l'unica via possibile e coerente: soffocare questo sentimento forte e unico per non creare e crearci guai irrisolvibili.
Questo accadeva mesi fa. Purtroppo ad oggi la soffrenza e le difficoltà non sono state superate. abbiamo cercato di evitarci il più possibile. Lavoriamo nella stessa azienda ma abbiamo troncato la corrispondenza, le telefonate, abbiamo concluso i progetti comuni e cercato di non riprenderne, non frequentiamo più gli stessi colleghi per evitare di pranzare insieme, seppur in gruppo. Però non è stato possibile evitarci del tutto. Le occasioni in cui ci siamo visti (una festa aziendale natalizia e una riunione generale fuori città la scorsa settimana su tutto) hanno confermato che pur cercando di evitarci e sopprimere il sentimento, c'è un legame tra noi. Sento di non essere mai stata così bene con nessuno, di non aver mai provato nulla del genere e lo stesso mi ha confermato di provare lui. Ma ci siamo ancora ribaditi che proprio perchè tra noi non sarebbe solo sesso, è troppo pericoloso lasciarsi andare. Vorrebbe davvero dire opzionare il nostro futuro perchè saremmo travolti da questo amore. 
Il problema non è cosa sia giusto o sbagliato. Quello già lo sappiamo. Il problema è riuscire a dimenticarci e smettere di soffrire, sapendo che fuori dalla nostra casa ci sarebbe la persona che vorremmo, ma dentro la casa ci sono le persone che un tempo abbiamo scelto, che ora magari non ci corrispondono più come una volta. Ci sono i figli che hanno bisogno del nostro sostegno e del nostro esempio. Però questa scelta lacera nel profondo...come è possibile uscirne? Oppure stiamo sbagliando e dovremmo approfondire il nostro rapporto mettendo in discussione i matrimoni?
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Vi leggo da un pò di tempo ma solo ora mi sono decisa a scrivere per chiedere un parere.
> Sono una donna di 39 anni con 3 bambini. Il grande fa la prima media, la bambina le elementari, il piccolo l'ultimo anno di asilo.
> Sono insieme a mio marito da 17 anni, 4 di fidanzamento e 13 di matrimonio.
> ...


 

Ciao Silvi, benvenuta.
Hai la mia stessa età e io sto insieme a mio marito da 18 anni.
Se posso permettermi di darti un consiglio, rinuncia.
Il prezzo da pagare per questo rapporto sarebbe troppo grande e rischierebbe di rovinare tutto il bello che adesso c'è tra di voi.
Tutto ciò a cui adesso ti duole dover rinunciare potresti odiarlo dopo.
Io ci sono passata. Ti assicuro, dopo non puoi tornare indietro.
Non rovinare quello che di bello hai e soprtutto non farlo in questo modo.
Se hai problemi con tuo marito, parlagliene, affrontali, poi decidi. Ma non metterti adesso, così, senza aver tentato nulla in una situazione in cui poi i sensi di colpa potrebbero distruggerti.


----------



## giobbe (20 Febbraio 2010)

Benvenuta Silvi.
 Tuo marito non è un violento, un drogato, un alcolizzato, un puttaniere irriducibile, un pedofilo, uno stupratore, un depravato ecc. ma semplicemente non ti aiuta abbastanza con i figli.
 Porca troia!
 Se volevi il marito perfetto dovevi farti monaca e sposare Gesù!
 Secondo me questa frase è molto vera:
 “Il nostro errore più grande è quello di cercare negli altri le qualità che non hanno, trascurando di esaltare quelle qualità che invece realmente possiedono.”
 Marguerite Yourcenar


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

Quello che mi lascia sempre perplessa è che con tanta fatica e poco tempo a disposizione...tempo ne resti sempre per scriversi, chattare, mandarsi sms e vivere situazioni emozionanti...

Scusa l'ironia silvi, ma mi pare che tu non abbia per nulla affrontato le vere ragioni di questa tua infatuazione e che invece tu stia cercando di sentirti semplicemente ...speciale.
La tua vita è quella che volevi e ti sei costruita con un uomo che (perla rara!) è serio e determinato quanto te a costruire una bella famiglia.
Te lo ricodi che è questo che hai scelto, vero?
Lo so bene che poi la bella famiglia comporta lavorare con il pensiero di doversi ricordare di prendere un figlio e di accompagnare l'altro e di ricordarsi di prendere il latte, se no domattina come si fà...
Ma questa è la vita.
A me sembra un po' (...accidenti mi vengono aggettivi bruttini... mettici quello che preferisci in sostituzione dei miei) meschino, patetico, immaturo voler sognare il grande amore e sentirsi eroica a rinunciarci.
Eroismo de che??!!!
Hai tre figli che non hanno chiesto di venire al mondo e che hanno diritto di averti presente e contenta di loro e di questa vita che hai tu scelto, oltre un uomo che si impegna per condividere questa meravigliosa avventura...
Come fare a non pensare a lui?
Concentrati su quello che hai e pensa a cosa è davvero vero e importante per te e come ti sentiresti se lo dovessi perdere.


E poi dai, lo sai che son tutte fantasie e che né tu né lui buttereste tutto a mare e che è ridicolo dire che con lui hai trovato qualcosa di speciale ...ma dai ...durante i ritagli di tempo tutti sono speciali è con la fiatella e ciabattando la domenica mattina che c'è la realtà.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuta Silvi.
> Tuo marito non è un violento, un drogato, un alcolizzato, un puttaniere irriducibile, un pedofilo, uno stupratore, un depravato ecc. ma semplicemente non ti aiuta abbastanza con i figli.
> Porca troia!
> Se volevi il marito perfetto dovevi farti monaca e sposare Gesù!
> ...


Ok ma  che ne sai tu se qualche qualità accettabile c'è...o se invece non sia davvero un puttaniere un depravato un ladro o altro?

A prescindere PER TE ci si deve sacrfificare perchè il sacrificio ci avvicina a Dio etc etc ....vabbeh...passiamo ai discorsi seri...

Fa piacere vedere che c'è ancora chi si interroga sulle scelte più giuste non solo per se stessi, ma allo stesso tempo reprimersi continuamente, non riuscire a veder via di uscita non è certamente un buon viatico nè per sè nè per chi ci sta attorno...

Quali sono i motivi per i quali tuo marito rifuta di darti una mano con i figli? Non son anche suoi? O lui, al contrario di te, da egoisticamente priorità ai propri interessi?

Sei sicura che l'altro viva la tua stessa situazione in famiglia? 

Se decidessi di mettere in gioco tutto quanto lo faresti solo per lui? O a prescindere da lui vedi la vostra storia comunque conclusa e senza sbocco?

Che ne sai del suo quotidiano? Che lui non sia fra le mura domestiche come se non peggio di tuo marito?


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia sempre perplessa è che con tanta fatica e poco tempo a disposizione...tempo ne resti sempre per scriversi, chattare, mandarsi sms e vivere situazioni emozionanti...
> 
> Scusa l'ironia silvi, ma mi pare che tu non abbia per nulla affrontato le vere ragioni di questa tua infatuazione e che invece tu stia cercando di sentirti semplicemente ...speciale.
> La tua vita è quella che volevi e ti sei costruita con un uomo che (perla rara!) è serio e determinato quanto te a costruire una bella famiglia.
> ...


... forse nei puntini ci sta bene ''Evasione"?

Forse quello che ha "non e' proprio" quello che voleva ... mah!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2010)

*Mah!*

Sembra che i figli li abbia fatti da sola e che da sola si debba smazzare tutta la faccenda....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sembra che i figli li abbia fatti da sola e che da sola si debba smazzare tutta la faccenda....


 Ma cosa c'entra con il non avere sufficiente condivisione con i figli (poi se lavora part time, mentre lavora i figli sono a scuola. Semmai avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto domestico, no?) con il farsi un amante che occuperebbe altro tempo?
La logica è di quella che aveva bisogno dell'elettricista e si è fatta l'amante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... forse nei puntini ci sta bene ''Evasione"?
> 
> Forse quello che ha "non e' proprio" quello che voleva ... mah!


L'ha detto lei che voleva anche il terzo, eh.


----------



## silvi.71 (20 Febbraio 2010)

Intanto grazie a tutti per i consigli, rifletterò su ogni singolo intervento.
Solo una puntualizzazione: io non ero alla ricerca di nessuno, nè di distrazioni nè di aiuti pratico-emotivi esterni. Quello che mi è mancato è stato l'appoggio come madre e come donna di mio marito. Può darsi che già ci fossero degli aspetti irrisolti nel nostro rapporto, infatti io ho detto subito che il nostro non è mai stato un amore travolgente, che non è necessariamente un limite se compensato da progettualità, affetto e condivisione. Però venendo a mancare questi aspetti, almeno in parte, ho sentito di più il vuoto e la mancanza di una passione che non ci lega più, forse non c'è mai stata. I figli li abbiamo voluti e non me ne pento, assolutamente. Però per mandare avanti un matrimonio, e crescere 3 creature, è necessario a nostra volta crescere come persone, genitori e coniugi. Questo è mancato e io ho ceduto ad un nuovo amore. Non sono orgogliosa, non me ne capacito neppure del tutto. Tuttavia ora come ora trovo immense difficoltà, che non immaginavo, a superare questa fase. Semplicemente mi sto interrogando cosa è meglio fare, per me e per gli altri.  A volte mi sembra di essere entrata in un vicolo cieco dove qualsiasi mossa porta alla mia infelicità.


----------



## aristocat (20 Febbraio 2010)

*L'egoismo a doppio senso*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa l'ironia silvi, ma mi pare che tu non abbia per nulla affrontato le vere ragioni di questa tua infatuazione e che invece tu stia cercando di sentirti semplicemente ...speciale.
> La tua vita è quella che volevi e ti sei costruita con *un uomo che (perla rara!) è serio e determinato quanto te a costruire una bella famiglia.*
> Te lo ricodi che è questo che hai scelto, vero?
> Lo so bene che poi la bella famiglia comporta lavorare con il pensiero di doversi ricordare di prendere un figlio e di accompagnare l'altro e di ricordarsi di prendere il latte, se no domattina come si fà...
> ...


Ma Persa il problema è proprio questo: i tre bambini che non hanno chiesto di venire al mondo hanno diritto di avere _tutti e due_ i genitori presenti. 

Dov'è, qui, l'equilibrio, la parità di diritti-doveri tra marito e moglie?
Dove sta scritto che le donne devono praticamente rinunciare alle loro aspirazioni, ai loro spazi, mentre agli uomini - poverini - guai se gli si chiede un minimo d'impegno in più? 

Perchè Silvi ha dovuto rinunciare a un impiego full time e invece il marito - tanto determinato ad avere la famiglia numerosa con il terzo figlio - fa gli straordinari al lavoro e non dà nessuna mano con i figli e in casa?

Non seguire i figli, con la mentalità che "tanto basta portare a casa uno stipendio", mi sembra una mancanza grave! 
Insomma ... altro che perla di marito.

Che poi quella del tradimento non sia una soluzione onorevole è un'altra storia...
No, bisognerebbe trovare un modo incisivo per smuovere questo marito dal suo egoismo! Ma come?:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti per i consigli, rifletterò su ogni singolo intervento.
> Solo una puntualizzazione: io non ero alla ricerca di nessuno, nè di distrazioni nè di aiuti pratico-emotivi esterni. Quello che mi è mancato è stato l'appoggio come madre e come donna di mio marito. Può darsi che già ci fossero degli aspetti irrisolti nel nostro rapporto, infatti io ho detto subito che il nostro non è mai stato un amore travolgente, che non è necessariamente un limite se compensato da progettualità, affetto e condivisione. Però venendo a mancare questi aspetti, almeno in parte, ho sentito di più il vuoto e la mancanza di una passione che non ci lega più, forse non c'è mai stata. I figli li abbiamo voluti e non me ne pento, assolutamente. Però per mandare avanti un matrimonio, e crescere 3 creature, è necessario a nostra volta crescere come persone, genitori e coniugi. Questo è mancato e io ho ceduto ad un nuovo amore. Non sono orgogliosa, non me ne capacito neppure del tutto. Tuttavia ora come ora trovo immense difficoltà, che non immaginavo, a superare questa fase. Semplicemente mi sto interrogando cosa è meglio fare, per me e per gli altri. A volte mi sembra di essere entrata in un vicolo cieco dove qualsiasi mossa porta alla mia infelicità.


Capisco che quando si provano emozioni che non si provano da tempo o che mai si soono provate ci si senta disorientati...lo capisco davvero.
Ma, mi spiace dovertelo dire, una volta che si sceglie di fare una famiglia le altre opzioni sono state scartate.
Che non avevi passione con tuo marito lo sapevi. Hai scelto un'altra cosa.
Sei estremamente confusa perché parli di mancanza di condivisione e poi parli di mancanza di passione. Di quale condivisione e quale passione parli?
Perché non dici queste cose a tuo marito?
Se lui avesse trovato una donna con cui prova passione, tu cosa vorresti che facesse?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma Persa il problema è proprio questo: i tre bambini che non hanno chiesto di venire al mondo hanno diritto di avere _tutti e due_ i genitori presenti.
> 
> Dov'è, qui, l'equilibrio, la parità di diritti-doveri tra marito e moglie?
> Dove sta scritto che le donne devono praticamente rinunciare alle loro aspirazioni, ai loro spazi, mentre agli uomini - poverini - guai se gli si chiede un minimo d'impegno in più?
> ...


 Ma tutto questo non è in rapporto con il tradimento!
Mica si tradisce "per fargliela pagare, tiè".
Se lei ha costituito una famiglia su quelle basi significa che le andavano bene (silvi non è te e non è me), se non le vanno più bene è ci sono da ricontrattare ruoli e compiti si fa all'interno del matrimonio.


----------



## silvi.71 (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco che quando si provano emozioni che non si provano da tempo o che mai si soono provate ci si senta disorientati...lo capisco davvero.
> Ma, mi spiace dovertelo dire, una volta che si sceglie di fare una famiglia le altre opzioni sono state scartate.
> Che non avevi passione con tuo marito lo sapevi. Hai scelto un'altra cosa.
> Sei estremamente confusa perché parli di mancanza di condivisione e poi parli di mancanza di passione. Di quale condivisione e quale passione parli?
> ...


Non credo di essere confusa. Sono fermamente convinta che se due persone hanno affetto profondo e credono in un progetto serio (la famiglia) possono anche superare la mancanza di passione, fisiologica tra l'altro nelle coppie dopo qualche anno giusto? A noi è mancata un pochino fin dall'inizio, un pò per inesperienza di entrambi, un pò per temperamento, un pò forse abbiamo a suo tempo dato più importanza ad altro, perchè altro c'era a tenerci legati. Nel momento in cui anche il resto viene a mancare, bè allora il vuoto diventa grande ed è molto più semplice lasciar entrare un nuovo e inaspettato sentimento e restare coinvolti da un'attrazione mai provata. Che sono convinta non avrei provato se non fossi stata in crisi con mio marito, perchè non ci pensavo neanche di striscio!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco che quando si provano emozioni che non si provano da tempo o che mai si soono provate ci si senta disorientati...lo capisco davvero.
> Ma, mi spiace dovertelo dire, *una volta che si sceglie di fare una famiglia le altre opzioni sono state scartate*.
> Che non avevi passione con tuo marito lo sapevi. Hai scelto un'altra cosa.
> Sei estremamente confusa perché parli di mancanza di condivisione e poi parli di mancanza di passione. Di quale condivisione e quale passione parli?
> ...


Mhhhh...il matrimonio come carcere a vita, senza possibilità di redenzione?:unhappy:

NO GRAZIE! 

Scherzi a parte, non capisco come tu non  veda, da quello che silvi ha scritto, che quello che lei ha scelto sposandosi, facendo tre figli contando su una CONDIVISIONE di tutto ciò col marito....NON ESISTE PIU'!|


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Non credo di essere confusa. Sono fermamente convinta che se due persone hanno affetto profondo e credono in un progetto serio (la famiglia) possono anche superare la mancanza di passione, fisiologica tra l'altro nelle coppie dopo qualche anno giusto? A noi è mancata un pochino fin dall'inizio, un pò per inesperienza di entrambi, un pò per temperamento, un pò forse abbiamo a suo tempo dato più importanza ad altro, perchè altro c'era a tenerci legati. Nel momento in cui anche il resto viene a mancare, bè allora il vuoto diventa grande ed è molto più semplice lasciar entrare un nuovo e inaspettato sentimento e restare coinvolti da un'attrazione mai provata. Che sono convinta non avrei provato se non fossi stata in crisi con mio marito, perchè non ci pensavo neanche di striscio!


 E allora ...ti sei risposta da sola.
Questa passione esiste solo come compensazione.
Ora che sai cosa ti coinvolge ...ritrovalo con tuo marito.
Non credi davvero che si possa?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> non credo di essere confusa. Sono fermamente convinta che se due persone hanno affetto profondo e credono in un progetto serio (la famiglia) possono anche superare la mancanza di passione, fisiologica tra l'altro nelle coppie dopo qualche anno giusto? A noi è mancata un pochino fin dall'inizio, un pò per inesperienza di entrambi, un pò per temperamento, un pò forse abbiamo a suo tempo dato più importanza ad altro, perchè altro c'era a tenerci legati. *nel momento in cui anche il resto viene a mancare, bè allora il vuoto diventa grande* ed è molto più semplice lasciar entrare un nuovo e inaspettato sentimento e restare coinvolti da un'attrazione mai provata. Che sono convinta non avrei provato se non fossi stata in crisi con mio marito, perchè non ci pensavo neanche di striscio!


c.v.d.!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...il matrimonio come carcere a vita, senza possibilità di redenzione?:unhappy:
> 
> NO GRAZIE!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non capisco come tu non veda, da quello che silvi ha scritto, che quello che lei ha scelto sposandosi, facendo tre figli contando su una CONDIVISIONE di tutto ciò col marito....NON ESISTE PIU'!|


Esistono tre figli.
Tutte le colpe di questo marito assente saltano fuori quando spunta il fascinoso commercialista che, poverino, sarà tanto trascurato anche lui da quella che sta a casa perché troppo casalinga, poco casalinga, fredda con cui non fa sesso dalla nascita dell'ultimo figlio? 

Io non credo nel matrimonio a vita e a dir la verità neanche molto nel matrimonio.
Però credo molto nei diritti dei figli. Quando si decide di avere figli si prende un impegno con un'altra persona per loro. 
E così come si dovrà rinunciare (penso al thread sacrifici..) a vacanze in giro per il mondo o anche a week end romantici o al cinema o fare un lavoro più stimolante e precario, perché ci siamo assunti delle responsabilità nei loro confronti, così si sa che responsabilmente si rinuncia a vivere emozioni con altre persone che non siano quella con cui ci si è liberamente assunti questa responsabilità
Lo so che altri non la pensano così o forse proprio non ci pensano o non si rendono conto che i bambini non sono solo graziosi pupini da trastullare, lo so.
Ma questo è.
E se uno dei due di questo non si rende conto e manca ai suoi doveri nei loro confronti e a quelli nei confronti del partner di questa grandiosa impresa, va richiamato a questo impegno mettendosi in gioco.
Lo so che è più facile regredire a una fase precedente e illudersi di poter fingere di non avere fatto la scelta o che ci siano colpe dall'altra parte da far pagare. Lo so.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esistono tre figli.
> Tutte le colpe di questo marito assente saltano fuori quando spunta il fascinoso commercialista che, poverino, sarà tanto trascurato anche lui da quella che sta a casa perché troppo casalinga, poco casalinga, fredda con cui non fa sesso dalla nascita dell'ultimo figlio?
> 
> Io non credo nel matrimonio a vita e a dir la verità neanche molto nel matrimonio.
> ...


Nessun regresso, se mai progresso, necessario sia che si voglia salvare ciò che si voleva avere, sia che, preso atto che non è recuperabile, si voglia andare oltre...senza illusione alcuna...

Tant'è che ho posto anche diverse domande a Silvi per aiutarla a farle inquadrare meglio la situazione, a cui spero abbia voglia e riesca a rispondere..soprattutto per sè più che per noi...:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessun regresso, se mai progresso, necessario sia che si voglia salvare ciò che si voleva avere, sia che, preso atto che non è recuperabile, si voglia andare oltre...senza illusione alcuna...
> 
> Tant'è che ho posto anche diverse domande a Silvi per aiutarla a farle inquadrare meglio la situazione, a cui spero abbia voglia e riesca a rispondere..soprattutto per sè più che per noi...:sonar:


 Non mi sembra che abbia molto lavorato per il recupero del rapporto... a quanto ha detto.


Ma tu ...non sarai mica il fascinoso commercialista? :carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che abbia molto lavorato per il recupero del rapporto... a quanto ha detto.
> 
> 
> Ma tu ...non sarai mica il fascinoso commercialista? :carneval:


Si e no...non son commercialista! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si e no...non son commercialista! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ...solo fascinoso... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Non credo di essere confusa. Sono fermamente convinta che se due persone hanno affetto profondo e credono in un progetto serio (la famiglia) possono anche superare la mancanza di passione, fisiologica tra l'altro nelle coppie dopo qualche anno giusto? A noi è mancata un pochino fin dall'inizio, un pò per inesperienza di entrambi, un pò per temperamento, un pò forse abbiamo a suo tempo dato più importanza ad altro, perchè altro c'era a tenerci legati. Nel momento in cui anche il resto viene a mancare, bè allora il vuoto diventa grande ed è molto più semplice lasciar entrare un nuovo e inaspettato sentimento e restare coinvolti da un'attrazione mai provata. Che sono convinta non avrei provato se non fossi stata in crisi con mio marito, perchè non ci pensavo neanche di striscio!


se vuoi ti dico come e' andata da chi  quella barriera l'ha superata e nonostante un matrimonio piu' che buono, con gli scossoni dovuti a due piccoli a breve distanza, sono scivolato nelle braccia di un'altra - anche lei sposata - prima un bacio, poi I'll sesso, poi la parvenza di amore. anche noi colleghi, vicini ore ed ore ogni giorno con i fine settimana che divenivano tortura... un anno cosi' ho passato per capire poi che l'amante non aveva nessun progetto, nessun idea di vita in comune bensi' solo sollazzo... mi sono voltato indietro e ho visto I cocci di tutto cio' che con fatica avevo creato e che mi aveva reso felice per tanti anni, mia moglie, I miei bimbi il mio lavoro, il mio sport. mia moglie nonostante i mille interrogatori non mi ha estorto nulla e giorno dopo giorno, passo dopo passo ne sono uscito e ho ritrovato prima serenita' poi felicita' (subito turbata da un grave problema di uno dei miei bimbi....perche' cosi' ez la vita). prima di tradire, quel giorno, passa in rassegna I tuoi affetti, guarda negli occhi I tuoi bimbi sani, fai una carezza a tuo marito e forse qualcosa dentro te vibrera' e ti risparmiera' grandi sofferenze....

bastardo dentro


----------



## giobbe (21 Febbraio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> se vuoi ti dico come e' andata da chi  quella barriera l'ha superata e nonostante un matrimonio piu' che buono, con gli scossoni dovuti a due piccoli a breve distanza, sono scivolato nelle braccia di un'altra - anche lei sposata - prima un bacio, poi I'll sesso, poi la parvenza di amore. anche noi colleghi, vicini ore ed ore ogni giorno con i fine settimana che divenivano tortura... un anno cosi' ho passato per capire poi che l'amante non aveva nessun progetto, nessun idea di vita in comune bensi' solo sollazzo... mi sono voltato indietro e ho visto I cocci di tutto cio' che con fatica avevo creato e che mi aveva reso felice per tanti anni, mia moglie, I miei bimbi il mio lavoro, il mio sport. mia moglie nonostante i mille interrogatori non mi ha estorto nulla e giorno dopo giorno, passo dopo passo ne sono uscito e ho ritrovato prima serenita' poi felicita' (subito turbata da un grave problema di uno dei miei bimbi....perche' cosi' ez la vita). prima di tradire, quel giorno, passa in rassegna I tuoi affetti, guarda negli occhi I tuoi bimbi sani, fai una carezza a tuo marito e forse qualcosa dentro te vibrera' e ti risparmiera' grandi sofferenze....
> 
> bastardo dentro



	 	 Le tue sono proprio parole molto belle.:up:
 Se non fosse un atteggiamento un po' ghei ti darei un bacio!:mrgreen:


----------



## giobbe (21 Febbraio 2010)

*Silvi*

Secondo me stai solo invecchiando e hai difficoltà ad accettare che la tua vita ti stia scivolando tra le dita. È gratificante essere ancora considerate attraenti ed è piacevole vivere l'illusione romantica di un innamoramento.
Ma sono tutte illusioni, sono tutte bugie che servono a scappare da quella che è la tua realtà. Prima o poi franeranno seppellendo te e i tuoi cari sotto un mucchio di macerie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Febbraio 2010)

Per me i problemi con il marito vanno risolti prima. Se non collabora, e questo mi pare sia il caso, forse è dovuto al tuo atteggiamento.

Quando c'è un problema da risolvere in più persone, non resta altro che forzare la collaborazione. Non significa di buttare giu le mura, ma evitare che scappi da una situazione che gli permetterebbe di non affrontare il vostro problema di famiglia.

Podarsi che non si trovano soluzioni immediate, ma parlarne e cercare di cambiare strategia di vita sono un inizio, che a lungo andare creano il clima per cambiamenti più incisivi.


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2010)

*Silvi*

Silvi ho letto e ri-letto tutto il 3d, credo che quella che c'ha Tutto da perdere sei tu.

Creare/rsi una "famiglia" non e' cosa da poco ... un marito, 3 figli una casa, non si butta tutto per aria ... nessuno ti/vi aveva costretti, e' stato "voluto", un progetto a cui avete lavorato entrambi e mo' a meta' dell'opera che fai? ... abbandoni? ... e per cosa? ... per delle "emozioni"? ... le stesse emozioni che a volte un bel film riesce a provocare ad ognuno di noi  Pero', si pero', doppo lo spettacolo si sa che ci si alza in piedi e si esce dal cinema per far ritorno nella Nostra vita, quella Reale ... il marito, 3 figli e la casa ... la Nostra casa, la casa dove ci sono i nostri cari, quella in cui ci riconosciamo.

C'hai tanto ancora da investire, non dichiarare fallimento prima del tempo, la vostra e' una impresa ancora solida ... manca forse di riammodernamento, ristrutturazioni .

Mi hai fatto pensare a questo brano di Califano, ascolta bene le "parole", e' tutto li 




Si, d'accordo l'incontro,
un'emozione che ti scoppia dentro
l'invito a cena dove c'è atmosfera,
la barba fatta con estrema cura....
La macchina a lavare ed era ora!
Hai voglia di far centro quella sera,
si d'accordo ma poi...

Si, lo so il primo bacio,
il cuore ingenuo che ci casca ancora.....
un lungo abbraccio e l'illusione dura
rifiuti di pensare a un'avventura
E dici cose giuste al tempo giusto,
e pensi che ciò che è fatto è tutto a posto...
Si, d'accordo ma poi.....

Tutto il resto è noia, no,
non ho detto gioia, ma noia, noia,
noia....maledetta noia......

Poi la notte d'amore,
per sistemare casa un pomeriggio
sul letto le lenzuola color grigio,
funziona tutto come un'orologio...
La prima sera devi dimostrare,
che al mondo solo tu sai far l'amore......
si, d'accordo ma poi....


 Tutto il resto....


 Si, d'accordo il primo anno,
ma l'entusiasmo che ti è rimasto ancora,
è brutta copia di quello che era
cominciano i silenzi della sera...
inventi feste e inviti gente a casa
così non pensi almeno fai qualcosa
si, d'accordo, ma poi....

 Tutto il resto.....​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7P_-7ZIAxo



*Lassei (Silvi) torna a casa, non fare sciocchezze*  *il Tuo posto e' la'.*


:up:


----------



## Illuso (21 Febbraio 2010)

*Giustificazioni ordinarie*

Non vorrei essere pedante. Cara Silvi non ci credo che stai insieme a tuo marito per necessità di dare un senso alla tua vita con un matrimonio di convenienza, sei stata fidanzata, poi ti sei sposata, sono certo che c’è stato Amore e passione fra di Voi, avete avuto dei bambini, i sogni si sono realizzati, materializzati concretamente, cosa vuoi di più da un uomo? tuo marito è una persona normale, và stimolato, aiutato a comprendere che le tue esigenze sono di primaria importanza, fallo, e non cercare alibi e/o giustificazioni per l’eventuale relazione extra. La domanda che vorrei farti è: “come siete messi a intimità?” immagino che con tre figli, e tutte le incombenze che gravano su di Voi, alla sera un po’ di tv e a nanna? Quindi l’altro più che un sentimento irrazionale, sarebbe un’ attrazione fisica, ti fa sentire donna, desiderata? 
Sei ancora in tempo, dai uno scossone all’orso che dorme con te, raccontagli che un tipo ti corteggia, dagli una sveglia e … smettila di pensare che l’altro sia meglio, che avrebbe potuto essere, e altre masturbazioni mentali, NON E’ COSI. L’altro nella migliore delle ipotesi è a grandi linee come tuo marito, dall’ altra parte ci sarà una donna che si starà lamentando tanto quanto te.


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Silvi ho letto e ri-letto tutto il 3d, credo che quella che c'ha Tutto da perdere sei tu.
> 
> Creare/rsi una "famiglia" non e' cosa da poco ... un marito, 3 figli una casa, non si butta tutto per aria ... nessuno ti/vi aveva costretti, e' stato "voluto", un progetto a cui avete lavorato entrambi e mo' a meta' dell'opera che fai? ... abbandoni? ... e per cosa? ... per delle "emozioni"? ... le stesse emozioni che a volte un bel film riesce a provocare ad ognuno di noi  Pero', si pero', doppo lo spettacolo si sa che ci si alza in piedi e si esce dal cinema per far ritorno nella Nostra vita, quella Reale ... il marito, 3 figli e la casa ... la Nostra casa, la casa dove ci sono i nostri cari, quella in cui ci riconosciamo.
> 
> ...



A Marì ma che stai a dì!

Tutto quello che dici è giusto ma Silvi ce l'ha fatto capire indirettamente il problema è che a 39 anni non ce la fa più a vivere solo di queste cose, le manca la sua parte di donna, è lì il problema, è un fatto comune a molte delle donne che vivono questo genere di rapporti dolci ed affettuosi ma non passionali e questo genere di crisi: fortunata chi nella sua strada non troverà mai l'uomo che le piace, perchè forse l'età farà il suo sporco lavoro ma queste donne se le vanno a cercare inconsciamente queste storie perchè è la natura che richiama. Di base non sento di condannare Silvi, la quale si è posta seriamente il problema del tradimento, e di cosa ciò comporterebbe per la sua famiglia e quella di Lui, le chiedo solo se pensava, quando si è sposata, di poter portare avanti per tutta la vita "la fiction" della bella famiglia con moglie e marito che lavorano al progetto comune di avere figli, casa, famiglia e forse anche un cane ma non la passione.

Lei ci ha già detto che il marito non l'aiuta in casa, che è poco presente, tra qualche tempo, se lasciamo che si sfoghi verrà fuori che ha perso stima del marito, ed il tutto lo sai perchè? Perchè il marito non la fa sentire "Donna". Proviamo a chiederle se è così e vediamo cosa risponde. Vediamo se di notte mentre lui dorme lei non fantastichi con fantasie su altre persone, proviamo a chiederle qual'è il suo stato d'animo dopo aver fatto l'amore con il marito e già che ci siamo proviamo a chiederle la frequenza dei loro rapporti.

Ora mi rivolgo a Te Silvi, Marì è una cara amica, tra l'altro simpaticissima, ed il mio incipit romanesco era solo per introdurre il discorso successivo.

Io ti posso capire perchè l'ho vissuta questa tua stessa crisi sulla mia pelle da parte di mia moglie: tu lo sai benissimo che il problema non è l'assenza di tuo marito nelle cose di casa, il problema è localizzato materialmente nella vostra camera matrimoniale e sentimentalmente dentro di Voi. Tu non senti tuo marito come l'uomo che vorresti, ed infatti hai detto sin dall'inizio che non c'era passione ma c'era condivisione di progetti; il problema è che i progetti bisogna farli su solide basi e quando sono dei coniugi a farlo le solide basi hanno un nome "Amore" e non " Bene e Affetto".

Mi permetto di dirti queste cose perchè sono state la causa del fallimento del mio matrimonio: prima sono stato tradito per questo poi ci siamo separati. Adifferenza tua siamo stati fortunati perchè non abbiamo avuto figli cui far scontare la, seppur civilissima, separazione. Mia moglie negli ultimi tempi la vedevo incazzatissima (non ho usato "arrabbiatissima" perchè rende meno l'idea) perchè io al contrario di tuo marito ero molto presente per lo spazio lasciatomi dal lavoro e l'intero weekend era sempre tutto per Lei, l'aiutavo in tutto ma quando arrivava sera ci si metteva comodamente in poltrona a vedere un film in Tv ed a me non usciva nemmeno più di chiederle di fare l'amore perchè non volevo estorcerle un altro "sacrificio". 

Vedi se ti riconosci in quello che dico e rifletti, rifletti anche sul com'è andata a finire quando io ho saputo del tradimento e trasponi tutto sulla tua famiglia.

Sull'altro non spendo tante parole: di sicuro ti ha detto, e lo credo pure, che non si sente compreso dalla moglie, che con Te è diverso, che state vivendo un sogno ma che è pericoloso.

Tu cara Silvi sei consapevole di essere di fronte ad un bivio e la strada che prenderai segnerà probabilmente il tuo futuro, capisco benissimo che sei in una situazione difficile, sei in una fase delicata della tua vita perchè stai facendo il primo bilancio e per ora le cifre non ti tornano. Se ti fermi a ragionare di fronte a quel bivio su quale strada prendere nessuna delle due direzioni ti convince: se scegli di vivere la storia con il tuo possibile amante potresti rischiare di distruggere tutto quello che hai tirato su con tuo marito, se, al contario, decidi di restare con lui e di concentrarti sul vostro rapporto ti si porospetta la stessa vita fatta ormai di insoddisfazione su molti aspetti.

C'è però una teza via: il problema è tuo, l'amante non c'entra, è la proiezione della tua insoddisfazione, derivata probabilmnet dalla consapevolezza di aver sposato un uomo che forse oggi non risposeresti potendo tornare indietro. Dunque fermati, prenditi un periodo di pausa e decidi cosa fare del tuo futuro ma abbi rispetto per tuo marito con il quale hai comunque condiviso moltissimo ed hai avuto tre figli. Non dico di ricostruire, questo lo deciderai tu, ma fermati a riflettere su di Te.


Buona domenica.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2010)

Cerca di risolvere con tuo marito.
Se non ci riesci non buttare tutto all'aria in _quattroequattrotto _... "l'amore" col tipo potrebbe essere un calesse.
Tuo marito ha bisogno di bel calcio in c..o! Ma lui non avverte la mancanza che avverti tu?


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Capisco che quando si provano emozioni che non si provano da tempo o che mai si soono provate ci si senta disorientati...lo capisco davvero.*
> Ma, mi spiace dovertelo dire, una volta che si sceglie di fare una famiglia le altre opzioni sono state scartate.
> Che non avevi passione con tuo marito lo sapevi. Hai scelto un'altra cosa.
> Sei estremamente confusa perché parli di mancanza di condivisione e poi parli di mancanza di passione. Di quale condivisione e quale passione parli?
> ...


Lo capisci davvero Persa? Ti sei mai ritrovata in quella situazione? La passione di solito c'è all'inizio e poi scema, appunto per la mancanza di condivisione. Ci si fissa nei ruoli. Non a tutti questi ruoli vanno bene, e allora la confusione, il pensiero che ci possa essere altro oltre alla quotidianità, alla serenità ecc.ecc. Tutto questo perchè siamo persone in costante evoluzione. E la rigidità non aiuta certo l'evoluzione della specie umana.


----------



## silvi.71 (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> A Marì ma che stai a dì!
> 
> Tutto quello che dici è giusto ma Silvi ce l'ha fatto capire indirettamente il problema è che a 39 anni non ce la fa più a vivere solo di queste cose, le manca la sua parte di donna, è lì il problema, è un fatto comune a molte delle donne che vivono questo genere di rapporti dolci ed affettuosi ma non passionali e questo genere di crisi: fortunata chi nella sua strada non troverà mai l'uomo che le piace, perchè forse l'età farà il suo sporco lavoro ma queste donne se le vanno a cercare inconsciamente queste storie perchè è la natura che richiama. Di base non sento di condannare Silvi, la quale si è posta seriamente il problema del tradimento, e di cosa ciò comporterebbe per la sua famiglia e quella di Lui, le chiedo solo se pensava, quando si è sposata, di poter portare avanti per tutta la vita "la fiction" della bella famiglia con moglie e marito che lavorano al progetto comune di avere figli, casa, famiglia e forse anche un cane ma non la passione.
> 
> ...


 Buona domenica a tutti! Grazie per le risposte, un grazie particolare a
Astonisched perchè col suo post ha davvero colto nel segno...l'insoddisfazione è mia, l'innamoramento per il mio collega l'ha solo resa evidente. Ha tirato fuori problemi che reprimevra la domanda è: posso voltare pagina e riprendere la mia vita, oppure l'ostacolo è insuperabile? La mancanza di fondo è troppo grande?
Mio marito è una brava persona, ho parlalto spesso con lui e sa dei miei attuali disagi. Sa anche che ho un corteggiatore e che questo mi ha fatto pensare al nostro rapporto. Sa che questo mi ha gettata nello sconforto perchè non avrei mai pensato di mettere in discussione un furturo con lui. Diciamo che sono sempre stata molto nei ranghi, molto quadratina. Questa crisi ha sorpreso me per prima. Purtroppo per ora mio marito sta sottovalutando la cosa. Mentre per lui è solo un momento, una parentesi, io mi sto chiedendo come e quando riaquisterò la serenità e la gioia di certe piccole cose che ora non provo più!
Certo, ammetto che il sesso con mio mario non è entusiasmante, ma non perchè lui non mi desideri più, perchè io non provo più molto. Negli ultimi anni ho finto un pochino, non mi pesava, mi sembrava fisiologico: tre figli, il lavoro, la casa...per forza passa la poesia! Ma allora perchè da da  mesi mi ritrovo a sognare il mio collega ogni notte? Perchè penso a lui e con lui provo queste sensazioni mai provate? Vorrei trovare una souzione, una medicina, ma mi sembra tutto così inutile. Per questo sono qui!


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> A Marì ma che stai a dì!
> 
> Tutto quello che dici è giusto ma Silvi ce l'ha fatto capire indirettamente il problema è che a 39 anni non ce la fa più a vivere solo di queste cose, le manca la sua parte di donna, è lì il problema, è un fatto comune a molte delle donne che vivono questo genere di rapporti dolci ed affettuosi ma non passionali e questo genere di crisi: fortunata chi nella sua strada non troverà mai l'uomo che le piace, perchè forse l'età farà il suo sporco lavoro ma queste donne se le vanno a cercare inconsciamente queste storie perchè è la natura che richiama. Di base non sento di condannare Silvi, la quale si è posta seriamente il problema del tradimento, e di cosa ciò comporterebbe per la sua famiglia e quella di Lui, le chiedo solo se pensava, quando si è sposata, di poter portare avanti per tutta la vita "la fiction" della bella famiglia con moglie e marito che lavorano al progetto comune di avere figli, casa, famiglia e forse anche un cane ma non la passione.
> 
> ...


Io non so cosa hai capito da cio' che io ho scritto ma, a questo ero arrivata: Fermarsi e riflettere su quello che HA e quello che potrebbe avere , mi spiego meglio ... lei ha speso 17anni con quest'uomo (il marito) 17 cazzarola  hanno avuto 3 figli, dico 3, e non 1 di 13 o 12anni ... il piu' piccolo e' ancora all'asilo, quindi di fresca spremitura OK? 

Ma come si fa a buttare tutto all'aria per una ipotetica/eventuale relazione con un altro uomo?  ... un uomo che conosce appena, che chissa' quante altre volte si e' trovato a farsi degli spazi d'intervallo nel Suo matrimonio tipo: Consigli per gli acquisti :mrgreen: ... ecco il perche' di quel brano  dopo le notti brave di certe relazioni si va incontro alla noia se non c'e' altro che lega 

L'inizio di una relazione ha sempre un qualcosa bello, di seducente/accattivante/invitante , e' il NUOVO "prurito"  si sa ... ma dopo? ... quando tutto sara' diventato "quotidiano"? ... senza contare cosa sia lei per il nuovo venuto e, cosa ha intenzione di fare il terzo incomodo ... lasciare la sua famiglia per lei? Non credo .

Ma scherziamo?  

Se con il marito e' finita, allora ci si separi pure ... ma non mi buttate dentro la storia della l'amore impossibile per favore ... cerchiamo i veri motivi di questa rottura e pace in terra a tutti gli uomini&donne di buona volonta.


Ora sparate pure :infermo: ma mirate bene :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo capisci davvero Persa? Ti sei mai ritrovata in quella situazione? La passione di solito c'è all'inizio e poi scema, appunto per la mancanza di condivisione. Ci si fissa nei ruoli. Non a tutti questi ruoli vanno bene, e allora la confusione, il pensiero che ci possa essere altro oltre alla quotidianità, alla serenità ecc.ecc. Tutto questo perchè siamo persone in costante evoluzione. E la rigidità non aiuta certo l'evoluzione della specie umana.


Se ho scritto che lo capisco significa che lo capisco, no?
La passione si può riaccendere e per me c'era sempre. Non c'era dall'altra parte perché ..non c'era mai stata (l'ho capito dopo anni di riflessioni) e non era neppure in grado di provarla.
Certo poi dipende cosa si intende per passione. Io non intendo l'emozione di scoprire e di scoprirsi con una persona nuova e la situazione di precarietà e insicurezza che emoziona io intendo un'altra cosa. Intendo il trasporto verso l'altro per quello che è (io credevo e mi sbagliavo) e per quello che significa quello che si è vissuto insieme. Intendo un sesso che non emoziona per novità, ma proprio per profonda conoscenza e attenzione per l'altro.
Tutto questo può durare decenni, se è così vissuto da entrambi.
Ho detto che capisco perché anch'io conosco l'emozione che fa tremare le ginocchia, ma sono profondamente convinta che prima di tutto sia estremamente rara e poi neanche per quella si debba far soffrire dei bambini, mai.

Stavo giusto ascoltando il silvio che diceva che la libertà è nel dna del suo popolo e provavo un profondo fastidio (non solo perché lo diceva lui) per questa trasposizione incongrua di termini scientifici in altri campi. Lascia stare l'evoluzione della specie che con trovare emozioni oltre la quotidianeità non c'entra nulla. Se vuoi ritrovare l'emozione connaturata alla nostra specie vai a caccia di gazzelle in concorrenza con i leoni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Buona domenica a tutti! Grazie per le risposte, un grazie particolare a
> Astonisched perchè col suo post ha davvero colto nel segno...l'insoddisfazione è mia, l'innamoramento per il mio collega l'ha solo resa evidente. Ha tirato fuori problemi che reprimevra la domanda è: posso voltare pagina e riprendere la mia vita, oppure l'ostacolo è insuperabile? La mancanza di fondo è troppo grande?
> Mio marito è una brava persona, ho parlalto spesso con lui e sa dei miei attuali disagi. Sa anche che ho un corteggiatore e che questo mi ha fatto pensare al nostro rapporto. Sa che questo mi ha gettata nello sconforto perchè non avrei mai pensato di mettere in discussione un furturo con lui. Diciamo che sono sempre stata molto nei ranghi, molto quadratina. Questa crisi ha sorpreso me per prima. Purtroppo per ora mio marito sta sottovalutando la cosa. Mentre per lui è solo un momento, una parentesi, io mi sto chiedendo come e quando riaquisterò la serenità e la gioia di certe piccole cose che ora non provo più!
> Certo, ammetto che il sesso con mio mario non è entusiasmante, ma non perchè lui non mi desideri più, perchè io non provo più molto. Negli ultimi anni ho finto un pochino, non mi pesava, mi sembrava fisiologico: tre figli, il lavoro, la casa...per forza passa la poesia! Ma allora perchè da da mesi mi ritrovo a sognare il mio collega ogni notte? Perchè penso a lui e con lui provo queste sensazioni mai provate? Vorrei trovare una souzione, una medicina, ma mi sembra tutto così inutile. Per questo sono qui!


 Per me lo sai anche tu che con l'altro non c'è alcuna possibilità se non diventare amanti, no?
Del resto come li collocheresti nel quotidiano 5 figli? Tutti con le mamme e loro a vedere un altro nel tuo letto e gli altri vedere la mamma piangere e il padre dei tuoi figli a chiedere permesso per vedere i tuoi figli. Tuo marito che non condivide abbastanza e che, fuori casa, li vedrebbe ancora meno e il nuovo compagno a dorversi dividere per seguire i suoi figli che non gli perdonerebbero di essere stati lasciati per crescere dei figli non suoi. Sai bene che i problemi economici sarebbero enormi e sai bene che ...all'affascinante commercialista "non passa manco pe 'a capa"...

Quindi il tuo tormento è solo: "posso godermi una relazione rigenerante "una botta di vita" senza perdere tutto"?
Mi spiace la risposta è:NO.
Sai bene che già così il tuo matrimonio non ne è stato vivificato, ma compromesso.
E allora?
Allora "ciccia".
Non si può.
E' bello sognare il grande ammmore, ma è solo un calessino che potrebbe farti finire in un burrone.


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

*Ti stimo sorella!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Io non so cosa hai capito da cio' che io ho scritto ma, a questo ero arrivata: Fermarsi e riflettere su quello che HA e quello che potrebbe avere , mi spiego meglio ... lei ha speso 17anni con quest'uomo (il marito) 17 cazzarola  hanno avuto 3 figli, dico 3, e non 1 di 13 o 12anni ... il piu' piccolo e' ancora all'asilo, quindi di fresca spremitura OK?
> 
> Ma come si fa a buttare tutto all'aria per una ipotetica/eventuale relazione con un altro uomo?  ... un uomo che conosce appena, che chissa' quante altre volte si e' trovato a farsi degli spazi d'intervallo nel Suo matrimonio tipo: Consigli per gli acquisti :mrgreen: ... ecco il perche' di quel brano  dopo le notti brave di certe relazioni si va incontro alla noia se non c'e' altro che lega
> 
> ...


Ciao Marì,
ho preso spunto dal tuo intervento solo per dire la mia ed ho esordito con quel "Ma che stai a dì" per dire che tutto quello che le hai consigliato è giusto ma Silvi non vuole sentire perchè il problema è altro, come ha confermato nel successivo intervento: vuole sentirsi donna e questa storia è funzionale a questo.

Ripeto, nulla era contro il tuo intervento però già che mi ci trovo, prendo spunto dalla canzone di Califano, per sollevare un dubbio che da tradito non mi converrebbe nemmeno sollevare: ma siamo proprio certi che è sempre così, cioè che passata l'euforia iniziale tutto il resto è sempre noia? Insomma se una persona non sta bene nella coppia è possibile pure che possa trovare amore altrove, o no?.Questo lo dico non senza rammarico, specie pensando a come è andata la mia storia: insomma non è mai vero niente?

 (questo dubbio lo sollevo non ad appannagio di Silvi).


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' bello sognare il grande ammmore, ma è solo un calessino che potrebbe farti finire in un burrone.


Non capisco questo atteggiamento Persa, ci sono matrimoni che finiscono, con figli, problemi economici ecc.ecc. e nuove relazioni che nascono. Sta cosa poi del letto la vedo un po' come una fissazione... non è che tutti i genitori separati siano genitori irresponsabili eh. Per te l'amore è SOLO famiglia, altri la vedono in modo diverso. Non c'è un'unica direzione nella quale andare.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> ma siamo proprio certi che è sempre così, cioè che passata l'euforia iniziale tutto il resto è sempre noia? Insomma se una persona non sta bene nella coppia è possibile pure che possa trovare amore altrove, o no?


No alla prima e sì alla seconda.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia sempre perplessa è che con tanta fatica e poco tempo a disposizione...tempo ne resti sempre per scriversi, chattare, mandarsi sms e vi è con la *fiatella *e ciabattando la domenica mattina che c'è la realtà.


cos'è la fiatella?!:idea:

Silvy, benvenuta. Ci andrai a letto, lo farete, cercherete di lasciarvi, e sul limitare del dramma vi lascerete. E' sempre così. Anni dopo ti renderai conto che era solo voglia di evasione.

Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si e no...non son commercialista! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma è fascinoso!:up::mrgreen:


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E poi dai, lo sai che son tutte fantasie e che né tu né lui buttereste tutto a mare e che è ridicolo dire che con lui hai trovato qualcosa di speciale ...ma dai ...durante i ritagli di tempo tutti sono speciali *è con la fiatella e ciabattando la domenica mattina che c'è la realtà*.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stavo giusto ascoltando il *s*ilvio che diceva che la libertà è nel dna del suo popolo e provavo un profondo fastidio (non solo perché lo diceva lui) per questa trasposizione incongrua di termini scientifici in altri campi. Lascia stare l'evoluzione della specie che con trovare emozioni oltre la quotidianeità non c'entra nulla. Se vuoi ritrovare l'emozione connaturata alla nostra specie vai a caccia di gazzelle in concorrenza con i leoni.


Persa, per me sei un mito la *"fiatella*" e "*s*ilvio" volutamente scritto con l'iniziale minuscola sono da cult: non vale cavoli, io dovevo dormire ora e tu mi stai facendo ridere :mrgreen:

Grazie per questa iniezione di buon umore.

Dai tuoi interventi trasudano di esperienza e si vede che sei una persona che nella vita ha dovuto rimboccarsi le maniche.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Perchè penso a lui e con lui provo queste sensazioni mai provate? Vorrei trovare una souzione, una medicina, ma mi sembra tutto così inutile. Per questo sono qui!


Devi recuperare l'eros. Possibilmente con tuo marito. E' proprio soprattutto una cosa fisica.


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *cos'è la fiatella?!:idea:*
> .....


Alitosi mattutina, terribile, specie se proveniente da fumatore accanito!

Pensa che la più grande prova d'amore che si possa dare è baciarsi al risveglio sfidando la *fiatella*:mexican::carneval:


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Devi recuperare l'eros. Possibilmente con tuo marito. E' proprio soprattutto una cosa fisica.


Verena, 
questa cosa mi interessa perchè credo sia lo stesso problema che ha causato la fine del mio matrimonio: secondo te è possibile recuperare l'eros, e lo  ritieni possibile anche quando quell'eros, semmai c'è stato, c'era solo all'inizio del rapporto, dunque perso per strada da anni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non capisco questo atteggiamento Persa, ci sono matrimoni che finiscono, con figli, problemi economici ecc.ecc. e nuove relazioni che nascono. Sta cosa poi del letto la vedo un po' come una fissazione... non è che tutti i genitori separati siano genitori irresponsabili eh. Per te l'amore è SOLO famiglia, altri la vedono in modo diverso. Non c'è un'unica direzione nella quale andare.


I bambini restano bambini con i loro bisogni, le loro ansie, i loro fantasmi anche se i genitori sono aperti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Verena,
> questa cosa mi interessa perchè credo sia lo stesso problema che ha causato la fine del mio matrimonio: secondo te è possibile recuperare l'eros, e lo ritieni possibile anche quando quell'eros, semmai c'è stato, c'era solo all'inizio del rapporto, dunque perso per strada da anni?


 L'eros è individuale, ma credo che sia culturale. Lo prova il fatto che quel che era considerato erotico in altre epoche non lo è ora, anche come aspetto fisico.
Il fatto che sia culturale significa che si basa su modelli, modelli fisici e relazionali. Io son convinta che principalmente l'eros sia reciproco e che reciprocamente si alimenti.
In una coppia consolidata io non vedo l'eros da situazione, ma quello che nasce dall'intimità vera.

P.S. Scusa se ho risposto a domanda rivolta a verena.


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'eros è individuale, ma credo che sia culturale. Lo prova il fatto che quel che era considerato erotico in altre epoche non lo è ora, anche come aspetto fisico.
> Il fatto che sia culturale significa che si basa su modelli, modelli fisici e relazionali. *Io son convinta che principalmente l'eros sia reciproco e che reciprocamente si alimenti.*
> In una coppia consolidata io non vedo l'eros da situazione, ma quello che nasce dall'intimità vera.
> *
> P.S. Scusa se ho risposto a domanda rivolta a verena*.


E' benvenuto chiunque dica la sua a riguardo.

Quello che dici è giusto ma purtroppo il nostro si è perso in questo tempo, e dunque il modello che io rappresentavo per mia moglie non era più eroticamente stimolante per Lei.

Comunque su una cosa mi hai fatto riflettere, quella evidenziata in rosso: in questo giorni maturo smpre più l'idea che il problema dell'eros non era solo suo nei miei confronti ma anche mio nei suoi, a differenza sua io ho saputo tenere a bada gli ormoni ma credo che questo sia dovuto alla differenza tra uomo e donna: preciso altrimenti posso essere frainteso. Noi avevamo pochi rapporti ormai, Lei mi ha confessato che ha sempre finto, non ha mai raggiunto piacere,  mentre nel mio caso, sebbene non fosse esaltante, il piacere lo raggiungevo sempre e questo, si sa, per un uomo è più facile da raggiungere, e non lo considero un merito.


Ciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' benvenuto chiunque dica la sua a riguardo.
> 
> Quello che dici è giusto ma purtroppo il nostro si è perso in questo tempo, e dunque il modello che io rappresentavo per mia moglie non era più eroticamente stimolante per Lei.
> 
> ...


Vorrei solo sottolineare che ho scritto eros. Quindi intendo che il desiderio che si vede che una persona prova nei nostri confronti è altamente erotizzante. Ma l'eros non si manifesta solo a letto, ma in tutti i momenti di interazione. Quindi si manifesta desiderio mentre si guarda la tv, si fà la spesa, si cena, si prende l'ascensore, quando si è soli e in mezzo agli altrie poi... i miracoli avvengono.

Se penso a ciò che più ho trovato erotico sono stati sguardi e gesti impercettibili.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I bambini restano bambini con i loro bisogni, le loro ansie, i loro fantasmi anche se i genitori sono aperti...


Aperti a che?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Aperti a che?


 Che ne so? L'hai detto tu... all'evoluzione dei rapporti, a nuovi amori...


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne so? L'hai detto tu... all'evoluzione dei rapporti, a nuovi amori...


E cosa c'entrano i figli coi nuovi amori? I genitori sono e restano due, sempre. O meglio, quasi sempre.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Noi avevamo pochi rapporti ormai, Lei mi ha confessato che ha sempre finto, non ha mai raggiunto piacere, mentre nel mio caso, sebbene non fosse esaltante, il piacere lo raggiungevo sempre e questo, si sa, per un uomo è più facile da raggiungere, e non lo considero un merito.
> 
> 
> Ciao.


E non te ne eri mai accorto? Ast sai credo sia questione di pelle il desiderio, c'è o non c'è. Si può insistere, trovare alternative, nuovi stimoli, ma delle volte non c'è compatibilità, tutto qui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E cosa c'entrano i figli coi nuovi amori? I genitori sono e restano due, sempre. O meglio, quasi sempre.


Oggi stai rispondendo post per post senza considerare cosa è stato detto prima?
Io posso capire che ognuno si trova a vivere quel che gli capita e che si può trovare a voler vivere relazioni anche con bambini piccoli, ma non si può ignorare che questo possa avere un significato e pesante per i figli. Non si può pretendere che bambini abbiano maggiore maturità e capacità di gestire le emozioni e di rielaborare situazioni, degli aduti che tanto si sono dimostrati fragili.
Io ribadisco che una volta messi al mondo i figli, la loro presenza DEVE condizionare le scelte dei genitori responsabilmente.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ribadisco che una volta messi al mondo i figli, la loro presenza DEVE condizionare le scelte dei genitori responsabilmente.


Ma la tua idea di genitore responsabile passa attraverso chiusure, gabbie, lacci. La mia idea di responsabilità è quella di far capire ai propri figli cosa sia l'amore, anche quando l'amore finisce e ricomincia per un'altra persona. Persona che non sarà mai il padre o la madre ma non per questo meno degna d'amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma la tua idea di genitore responsabile passa attraverso chiusure, gabbie, lacci. La mia idea di responsabilità è quella di far capire ai propri figli cosa sia l'amore, anche quando l'amore finisce e ricomincia per un'altra persona. Persona che non sarà mai il padre o la madre ma non per questo meno degna d'amore.


Ma che gabbie?
Ma cosa vuoi che capisca un bambino dell'amore sensuale adulto?!
Ne ricava enormi insicurezze e pure sensi di colpa!!
Come puoi pensare che chi fa fatica a capire cos'è un articolo perché non ha capacità di astrazione possa capire che l'amore è una serie di abbandoni?!
A un bambino vanno presentati nuovi compagni solo quando si è certi di una relazione stabile che dia loro sucurezza.
Cercare (o pretendere) comprensione e approvazione nei bambini è quanto di più deleterio possa loro capitare.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A un bambino vanno presentati nuovi compagni solo quando si è certi di una relazione stabile che dia loro sucurezza.
> Cercare (o pretendere) comprensione e approvazione nei bambini è quanto di più deleterio possa loro capitare.


Certo che sì, chi dice il contrario? La definizione di amore sensuale mi lascia allibita però :mrgreen:.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo che sì, chi dice il contrario? La definizione di amore sensuale mi lascia allibita però :mrgreen:.


 Si chiama così.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Verena,
> questa cosa mi interessa perchè credo sia lo stesso problema che ha causato la fine del mio matrimonio: secondo te è possibile recuperare l'eros, e lo  ritieni possibile anche quando quell'eros, semmai c'è stato, c'era solo all'inizio del rapporto, dunque perso per strada da anni?


Io penso tutto sia recuperabile, volendolo. E non è che uno si debba vestire da Batman.
Basta davvero volerlo, riscoprire un po' l'erotismo, il volersi conquistare. Qualche cena da soli, un viaggetto...basta poco, e aiuta tantissimo.

Ma il requisito sine qua non perché funzioni è che non ci siano altre persone, anche solo "Platoniche" in giro!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Alitosi mattutina, terribile, specie se proveniente da fumatore accanito!
> 
> Pensa che la più grande prova d'amore che si possa dare è baciarsi al risveglio sfidando la *fiatella*:mexican::carneval:


ah ok thanks!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' benvenuto chiunque dica la sua a riguardo.
> 
> Quello che dici è giusto ma purtroppo il nostro si è perso in questo tempo, e dunque il modello che io rappresentavo per mia moglie non era più eroticamente stimolante per Lei.
> 
> ...


pero', volendolo, nulla ti impediva di cambiare. E' abbastanza naturale che in una coppia con gli anni si consolidi un trend (es. lo stesso modo di approcciarsi, di farlo, di gestire il dopo...), sai che una delle cose piu' fascinose degli amanti è proprio la novità dei gesti.

Anzi, direi l'unica.

Ma non puo' essere eccitante fare qualcosa di nuovo con il marito? Certo che puo' esserlo! Pero' bisogna scuotersi un po' la pigrizia di dosso!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ne so? L'hai detto tu... all'evoluzione dei rapporti, a nuovi amori...


beh, pero' non è che si possa imporre un modello di famiglia (tradizionale) a chi non ce l'ha nel DNA (magari perché già nato e cresciuto in contesti non tradizionali...e non intendo su questo generalizzare, ma è un fatto). Non so, lascia anche a me perplessa l'idea che matrionio + figli = indissolubile. Sarebbe forse auspicabile, ma nei fatti non è piu' così.

Figli + genitorialità, questo sì che è *indissolubile*. 

Ahimé, le percentuali delle separazioni (il 50 % nella mia città a un anno e otto mesi dal matrimonio...statistica ufficiale) sembrano confermare il punto di cui sopra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, pero' non è che si possa imporre un modello di famiglia (tradizionale) a chi non ce l'ha nel DNA (magari perché già nato e cresciuto in contesti non tradizionali...e non intendo su questo generalizzare, ma è un fatto). Non so, lascia anche a me perplessa l'idea che matrionio + figli = indissolubile. Sarebbe forse auspicabile, ma nei fatti non è piu' così.
> 
> Figli + genitorialità, questo sì che è *indissolubile*.
> 
> Ahimé, le percentuali delle separazioni (il 50 % nella mia città a un anno e otto mesi dal matrimonio...statistica ufficiale) sembrano confermare il punto di cui sopra...


 E' alle genitorialità che mi riferivo.
Del resto se fossi stata per l'indissolubilità (neanche mai pensata, visto che mi son sposata in municipio) mi sarei tenuta il fedifrago che non era ansioso di andarsene.


----------



## Anna A (21 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Secondo me stai solo invecchiando e hai difficoltà ad accettare che la tua vita ti stia scivolando tra le dita*. È gratificante essere ancora considerate attraenti ed è piacevole vivere l'illusione romantica di un innamoramento.
> Ma sono tutte illusioni, sono tutte bugie che servono a scappare da quella che è la tua realtà. Prima o poi franeranno seppellendo te e i tuoi cari sotto un mucchio di macerie.


sdoing.. 



ps: non c'è una faccina che si taglia le vene?:unhappy:


----------



## giobbe (21 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sdoing..
> 
> 
> 
> ps: non c'è una faccina che si taglia le vene?:unhappy:



	 	 Guarda che stai invecchiando anche tu!:mrgreen:
 È arrivata l'ora di lasciar perdere l'amante e incominciare a prendere in mano il Rosario.:mrgreen:
 Altro che rock, Radio Maria servirebbe a te.:mrgreen:
 Altro che viaggi, in pellegrinaggio in corriera e via andare!:mrgreen:


----------



## silvi.71 (21 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao a tutti! Vi ho letti e ho riflettuto.
Senz'altro c'è in me una forte conponente di interesse verso una relazione nuova, piena di emozioni e speranze. Ma c'è anche la certezza che questa sarebbe una scelta difficile e gravosa in ogni direzione.
Però è anche vero che in questi mesi le ho provate un pò tutte. Ho parlato e riparlato con mio marito, ho cercato prima di commuoverlo, poi di coinvolgerlo, ma il rapporto non è cambiato più di tanto. Nel frattempo ho evitato l'altro come la peste. Ma ora mi ritrovo più di prima coinvolta, avendo avuto qulache occasione che ci ha riavvicinati. Nel senso che penso sempre a lui e pur non volendolo lo vedo come la mia unica fonte di possibile gioia.
Ora, vorrei realmente superare questa fase, ma mi sembra di non aver le armi adatte. Se poi con il fascinoso commercialista, come lo definite voi, ci sarebbe la possibilità di un futuro...il problema nanche me lo sono posto! Il mio problema attuale è convincere me stessa che è giusto togliersQuesta è un cosa di là da venire. Con lui ci siamo sempre detti chiaramente che per attitudini, carattere e coinvolgimento reciproco, la storia tra noi avrebbe preso una piega impegnativa. Visto che entrambi abbiamo legami precedenti e figli, è evidente che non ci sarebbe concesso, a meno che non valutiamo di non essere davvero più in grado di restare con le nostre rispettive famiglie almeno con un pò di serenità, non dico felicità suprema! Il vero problema è togliermi  dalla testa un uomo che mi ha acceso i sensi e la speranza di un amore molto diverso da quello che ho vissuto con mio marito. Forse lui  non corrisponde più a quello che vorrei adesso. Ma questo è un mio limite, lo ammetto. 
Insomma,  fondamentalmente vorrei la pozione che mi liberasse da questo incantesimo d'amore e nello stesso tempo vorrei solo aver la possibilità di provare con lui!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Vi ho letti e ho riflettuto.
> Senz'altro c'è in me una forte conponente di interesse verso una relazione nuova, piena di emozioni e speranze. Ma c'è anche la certezza che questa sarebbe una scelta difficile e gravosa in ogni direzione.
> Però è anche vero che in questi mesi le ho provate un pò tutte. Ho parlato e riparlato con mio marito, ho cercato prima di commuoverlo, poi di coinvolgerlo, ma il rapporto non è cambiato più di tanto. Nel frattempo ho evitato l'altro come la peste. Ma ora mi ritrovo più di prima coinvolta, avendo avuto qulache occasione che ci ha riavvicinati. Nel senso che penso sempre a lui e pur non volendolo lo vedo come la mia unica fonte di possibile gioia.
> Ora, vorrei realmente superare questa fase, ma mi sembra di non aver le armi adatte. Se poi con il fascinoso commercialista, come lo definite voi, ci sarebbe la possibilità di un futuro...il problema nanche me lo sono posto! Il mio problema attuale è convincere me stessa che è giusto togliersQuesta è un cosa di là da venire. Con lui ci siamo sempre detti chiaramente che per attitudini, carattere e coinvolgimento reciproco, la storia tra noi avrebbe preso una piega impegnativa. Visto che entrambi abbiamo legami precedenti e figli, è evidente che non ci sarebbe concesso, a meno che non valutiamo di non essere davvero più in grado di restare con le nostre rispettive famiglie almeno con un pò di serenità, non dico felicità suprema! Il vero problema è togliermi dalla testa un uomo che mi ha acceso i sensi e la speranza di un amore molto diverso da quello che ho vissuto con mio marito. Forse lui non corrisponde più a quello che vorrei adesso. Ma questo è un mio limite, lo ammetto.
> Insomma, fondamentalmente vorrei la pozione che mi liberasse da questo incantesimo d'amore e nello stesso tempo vorrei solo aver la possibilità di provare con lui!


Continui a eludere il nodo del problema.

Non è ripetendosi continuamente le domande che arrivano le risposte.

Se non ci fosse lui all'orizzonte, affronteresti il rischio di una nuova vita?

O ti rassegneresti al tirar innanzi come hai fatto finora?!?

Dandoti le risposte a queste domande, probabilmente troveresti anche la soluzione agli altri quesiti....

Ps. Ma davanti all'atteggiamento di tuo marito, non t'incazzi? 
Mi pare che vi sia in te un'adeguarsi alle situazioni che non ti può portare da nessuna parte....


----------



## lillebe. (21 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero', volendolo, nulla ti impediva di cambiare. E' abbastanza naturale che in una coppia con gli anni si consolidi un trend (es. lo stesso modo di approcciarsi, di farlo, di gestire il dopo...), sai che una delle cose piu' fascinose degli amanti è proprio la novità dei gesti.
> 
> Anzi, direi l'unica.
> 
> Ma non puo' essere eccitante fare qualcosa di nuovo con il marito? Certo che puo' esserlo! Pero' bisogna scuotersi un po' la pigrizia di dosso!


Io ho fatto qualcosa di nuovo con mio marito. Io ero certa che lui, come tutti,  fosse un uomo  con le sue debolezze , invece lui si erigeva a uomo e marito perfetto. Allora l'ho provocato un pò.
Ho acquistato completini super sexy su internet, film erotici, riviste e l'ho stimolato con mille fantasie. Forse troppe.
Da premettere però che secondo me , abbiamo avuto sempre (anche prima del trattamento )  un'ottima intesa sessuale e abbiamo sempre fatto dello splendido sesso.
Fatto sta che dopo aver verificato la mia "apertura" sessuale, che d'altra parte non avevo mai nascosto, l'uomo perfetto si accorto che gli piaceva... ed insieme abbiamo anche fatto esperienze un pò fuori dalla norma.
E' arrivato persino a chiedermi se volessi fare uno scambio di coppia.
Allora mi dico io, posso pure capirlo, ci sono una marea di coppie scambiste e sono certa che anche quello è amore a modo loro ( MAH) ,
ma se tu nel frattempo hai l'amante, come puoi chiedere a tua moglie di fare uno scambio di coppia? tanto vale che le presenti l'amante e fate una cosa a tre , almeno sarebbe stato più leale !

In pratica l'uomo (se così vogliamo chiamarlo) è caduto dal piedistallo e si è frantumato in mille pezzi.

Tutto questo per dire che si il sesso è importante, il feeling, il brivido , ma il sesso non va sopravvalutato. Ci vuole la giusta misura per tutte le cose , forse, prima fra tutte direi il rispetto, l'attenzione, in una parola 
l'amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

Io non vedo amore e rispetto in chi fa simili proposte.
Può pure funzionare (contenti loro, contenti tutti), ma queste cose con l'amore non sono neanche lontani parenti.
Avrebbe dovuto essere un segnale chiaro.


----------



## Pocahontas (21 Febbraio 2010)

Necessità di completini sexy?  Riviste?  
Scambio di coppia?  
L'avrei preso come la prova di non essere amata. Il tradimento in confronto è meno grave.
Ma che uomini. Rimpiango il mio amante.


----------



## Brady (22 Febbraio 2010)

ciao Silvi
pensa ai tuoi figli. Se ti butti nelle braccia del FC (fascinoso commercialista), in modo clandestino, prima o poi la cosa verrà fuori e a prescindere che sia già finita o meno, rovinerà comunque la tua famiglia nel peggiore dei modi. Se lo meritano?
Nessuna gabbia, se vuoi andartene puoi sempre farlo alla luce del sole e in quel caso i tuoi figli capiranno (magari non subito, ma una volta adulti capiranno). Anche se credo che la tua famiglia meriti una seconda possibilità che, mi sembra, stai scartando a priori.
E poi scusa, da un parte rischi famiglia, figli, un uomo che forse qualcosa da dare ancora ce l'ha (e te lo dice uno che è stato tradito perché considerato "inutile" sul piano emotivo e fisico, da una donna che oggi mi dice di avermi messo su un piedestallo, e mi guarda come quando avevamo 17 anni, e quindi forse qualcosa in me ha ritrovato).
Dall'altra il dolore di perdere... che cosa?... un desiderio, un sentimento che sembra più passione che amore. Nessuno dice che sia facile rinunciarvi e che non soffrirai per questo, ma in fondo non è semplice capire che la sofferenza nei due casi sarebbe notevolmente diversa?
Non è semplice decidere il male minore, per altro attenuato dal sapere di aver fatto comunque una scelta onesta e coerente?
Mi aggiungo al coro che ti dice di riflettere a fondo e di coinvolgere di più tuo marito. Dagli delle martellate in testa (metaforiche) se non ti ascolta, spaventalo sul serio. A volte siamo veramente gnucchi noi maschietti. Ma provaci!
Un abbraccio
Brady


----------



## giobbe (22 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Vi ho letti e ho riflettuto.
> Senz'altro c'è in me una forte conponente di interesse verso una relazione nuova, piena di emozioni e speranze. Ma c'è anche la certezza che questa sarebbe una scelta difficile e gravosa in ogni direzione.
> Però è anche vero che in questi mesi le ho provate un pò tutte. Ho parlato e riparlato con mio marito, ho cercato prima di commuoverlo, poi di coinvolgerlo, ma il rapporto non è cambiato più di tanto. Nel frattempo ho evitato l'altro come la peste. Ma ora mi ritrovo più di prima coinvolta, avendo avuto qulache occasione che ci ha riavvicinati. Nel senso che penso sempre a lui e pur non volendolo lo vedo come la mia unica fonte di possibile gioia.
> Ora, vorrei realmente superare questa fase, ma mi sembra di non aver le armi adatte. Se poi con il fascinoso commercialista, come lo definite voi, ci sarebbe la possibilità di un futuro...il problema nanche me lo sono posto! Il mio problema attuale è convincere me stessa che è giusto togliersQuesta è un cosa di là da venire. Con lui ci siamo sempre detti chiaramente che per attitudini, carattere e coinvolgimento reciproco, la storia tra noi avrebbe preso una piega impegnativa. Visto che entrambi abbiamo legami precedenti e figli, è evidente che non ci sarebbe concesso, a meno che non valutiamo di non essere davvero più in grado di restare con le nostre rispettive famiglie almeno con un pò di serenità, non dico felicità suprema! Il vero problema è togliermi  dalla testa un uomo che mi ha acceso i sensi e la speranza di un amore molto diverso da quello che ho vissuto con mio marito. Forse lui  non corrisponde più a quello che vorrei adesso. Ma questo è un mio limite, lo ammetto.
> Insomma,  fondamentalmente vorrei la pozione che mi liberasse da questo incantesimo d'amore e nello stesso tempo vorrei solo aver la possibilità di provare con lui!



	 	 Hai la tentazione di tradire tuo marito con questo FdC :mrgreen: perché desideri provare l'ebrezza di un amore travolgente.
 E se avessi avuto la tentazione di rubare per provare l'ebrezza di possedere un anello di diamanti?
 Cosa vuoi che ti si dica? Che è sbagliato? Che se ti pigliano sono cavoli amari? Sono cose che sai già.
 Non esiste pozione magica per spegnere una tentazione che tu stessa ti sei impegnata volontariamente a coltivare. Smetti di innaffiarla. Più vai avanti e più difficile sarà uscirne. Quanto prima ci darai un taglio netto e tanto meno soffrirai e farai soffrire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai la tentazione di tradire tuo marito con questo FdC :mrgreen: perché desideri provare l'ebrezza di un amore travolgente.
> E se avessi avuto la tentazione di rubare per provare l'ebrezza di possedere un anello di diamanti?
> Cosa vuoi che ti si dica? Che è sbagliato? *Che se ti pigliano sono cavoli amari? Sono cose che sai già.*
> Non esiste pozione magica per spegnere una tentazione che tu stessa ti sei impegnata volontariamente a coltivare. Smetti di innaffiarla. Più vai avanti e più difficile sarà uscirne. Quanto prima ci darai un taglio netto e tanto meno soffrirai e farai soffrire.


 Forse sa già che coltivarsi questa cosa le ha dato emozioni, gratificazioni e sogno, ma le ha già tolto la capacità di vivere sul serio la sua realtà e si ritroverà a sentirsi dire dai suoi figli "ricordi quella volta...." e lei non la ricorderà perché era con la testa altrove.


----------



## giobbe (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, pero' non è che si possa imporre un modello di famiglia (tradizionale) a chi non ce l'ha nel DNA (magari perché già nato e cresciuto in contesti non tradizionali...e non intendo su questo generalizzare, ma è un fatto). Non so, lascia anche a me perplessa l'idea che matrionio + figli = indissolubile. Sarebbe forse auspicabile, ma nei fatti non è piu' così.
> 
> Figli + genitorialità, questo sì che è *indissolubile*.
> 
> Ahimé, le percentuali delle separazioni (il 50 % nella mia città a un anno e otto mesi dal matrimonio...statistica ufficiale) sembrano confermare il punto di cui sopra...


	 	 Secondo me il matrimonio è indissolubile anche senza figli.
 Non dico che non ci dovrebbe essere la legge sul divorzio, per carità, ognuno faccia quel che vuole.
 Ma ci sono decisioni nella vita che sono definitive, se si prendono bisogna assumersi la responsabilità fino in fondo.
 Per esempio se si decide di adottare un figlio bisogna tenerlo per il resto della vita.
 Non è che si può dire “è finito l'amore, non lo amo più”, “era così amorevole quand'era un neonato ma adesso che è adolescente è diventato una persona completamente differente” e restituirlo al mittente.
 Praticamente sarebbe una bella cosa se cercassimo di migliorare il mondo (a cominciare dai nostri figli) invece di soddisfare a tutti i costi il nostro egoismo.
 Non dico che sia facile ma potremo almeno tentare con un po' più di impegno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me il matrimonio è indissolubile anche senza figli.
> Non dico che non ci dovrebbe essere la legge sul divorzio, per carità, ognuno faccia quel che vuole.
> Ma ci sono decisioni nella vita che sono definitive, se si prendono bisogna assumersi la responsabilità fino in fondo.
> Per esempio se si decide di adottare un figlio bisogna tenerlo per il resto della vita.
> ...


Sai che trovo inquietante il tuo paragonare sempre un rapporto simmetrico, quello di coppia, a un rapporto asimmetrico, quale quello genitoriale.
Un genitore continua ad amare anche il figliol prodigo...
Trovami una parabola in cui venga usato l'amore matrimoniale per spiegare l'amor di Dio.


----------



## giobbe (22 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che trovo inquietante il tuo paragonare sempre un rapporto simmetrico, quello di coppia, a un rapporto asimmetrico, quale quello genitoriale.
> Un genitore continua ad amare anche il figliol prodigo...
> Trovami una parabola in cui venga usato l'amore matrimoniale per spiegare l'amor di Dio.


Israele è la sposa (spesso adultera) di Dio.
Cristo è lo sposo della Chiesa (che siamo noi).
L'amore genitoriale è lo specchio dell'amore di Dio. Dio si presenta a noi come padre e come madre.
Secondo me nella vita di coppia ci sono momenti che il marito deve essere padre e madre della sposa e viceversa. Devono accudirsi a vicenda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Israele è la sposa (spesso adultera) di Dio.
> Cristo è lo sposo della Chiesa (che siamo noi).
> L'amore genitoriale è lo specchio dell'amore di Dio. Dio si presenta a noi come padre e come madre.
> Secondo me nella vita di coppia ci sono momenti che il marito deve essere padre e madre della sposa e viceversa. Devono accudirsi a vicenda.


Un conto è accudirsi, in caso di necessità, un altro è considerarsi responsabili di un adulto che ha fatto intendere chiaramente di fregarsene di noi.
Capisco tu abbia trovato un tuo equilibrio e che in questo modo non rischi di metterti in gioco; ma guarda che si può non mettersi in gioco anche considerandosi liberi da vincoli ...come me..


----------



## giobbe (22 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto è accudirsi, in caso di necessità, un altro è considerarsi responsabili di un adulto che ha fatto intendere chiaramente di fregarsene di noi.
> Capisco tu abbia trovato un tuo equilibrio e che in questo modo non rischi di metterti in gioco; ma guarda che si può non mettersi in gioco anche considerandosi liberi da vincoli ...come me..


	 	 Secondo me tu sopravvaluti l'uomo e la sua capacità di decidere in libertà, di essere coerente con le sue decisioni e cose del genere. L'uomo è ben poca cosa e quasi sempre non sa neppure lui quello che vuole e perché.
 Non è nemmeno tanto facile tenersi fuori dai giochi. Non sento la mancanza solo di una donna, quello che più mi rattrista è non avere dei figli. Si tira avanti alla giornata, ma non è facile.
 Ma sono convinto di stare sulla strada giusta, alla fine tutto avrà un senso.


----------



## astonished (22 Febbraio 2010)

*Diglielo!*



silvi.71 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Vi ho letti e ho riflettuto.
> Senz'altro c'è in me una forte conponente di interesse verso una relazione nuova, piena di emozioni e speranze. Ma c'è anche la certezza che questa sarebbe una scelta difficile e gravosa in ogni direzione.
> Però è anche vero che in questi mesi le ho provate un pò tutte. Ho parlato e riparlato con mio marito, ho cercato prima di commuoverlo, poi di coinvolgerlo, ma il rapporto non è cambiato più di tanto. Nel frattempo ho evitato l'altro come la peste. Ma ora mi ritrovo più di prima coinvolta, avendo avuto qulache occasione che ci ha riavvicinati. Nel senso che penso sempre a lui e pur non volendolo lo vedo come la mia unica fonte di possibile gioia.
> Ora, vorrei realmente superare questa fase, ma mi sembra di non aver le armi adatte. Se poi con il fascinoso commercialista, come lo definite voi, ci sarebbe la possibilità di un futuro...il problema nanche me lo sono posto! Il mio problema attuale è convincere me stessa che è giusto togliersQuesta è un cosa di là da venire. Con lui ci siamo sempre detti chiaramente che per attitudini, carattere e coinvolgimento reciproco, la storia tra noi avrebbe preso una piega impegnativa. Visto che entrambi abbiamo legami precedenti e figli, è evidente che non ci sarebbe concesso, a meno che non valutiamo di non essere davvero più in grado di restare con le nostre rispettive famiglie almeno con un pò di serenità, non dico felicità suprema! Il vero problema è togliermi  dalla testa un uomo che mi ha acceso i sensi e la speranza di un amore molto diverso da quello che ho vissuto con mio marito. Forse lui  non corrisponde più a quello che vorrei adesso. Ma questo è un mio limite, lo ammetto.
> Insomma,  fondamentalmente vorrei la pozione che mi liberasse da questo incantesimo d'amore e nello stesso tempo vorrei solo aver la possibilità di provare con lui!


Ciao Silvi,
mi sembra di rivedere quello che succedeva in casa mia, solo che mia moglie ha deciso di dirmi dell'amante qundo era già tale e dunque quando avevano già consumato rapporti per vari mesi: è stato troppo tardi.

Io non so quali argomenti tu abbia toccato con tuo marito per svegliarlo, in un precedente post hai parlato di "un corteggiatore" e sembra che in campanello d'allarme non gli si sia acceso (a volte gli uomini son lusingati dall'avere una moglie corteggiata da altri), Lui nemmeno immagina nè concepisce che tu possa provare qualcosa per un altro, è normale se state da così tanto tempo, allora prova la soluzione diretta, diglielo, si, digli che ti sei innamorata del FC, digli quello che hai detto a noi e digli ovviamente che non è successo niente di irreparabile ma che lo pensi anche in sua presenza, che ti sta entrando dentro più del dovuto/voluto. Lo so, è rischioso ma credimi, sarebbe il più grabde atto di onestà che potresti fare verso tutti, ed al tempo stesso l'atto di maturità più grande per tentare di salvare il tuo matrimonio, perchè tu in fondo lo sai meglio di noi, che il tuo cuore è più veloce della tua mente e duqneu sei gia bella che innamorata del FC, vero? Sai che sei in una condizione abbastanza difficoltosa e sai che da sola non ne esci. Ricordati la promessa che facesti sull'altare e se credi ancora a quella promessa, sappi che non sei in grado in queste condizioni di "amare ed onorare" a lungo tuo marito, dunque chiedi il suo aiuto in maniera esplicita. Pensaci in questi giorni e poi se ne hai il coraggio fallo, potrebbe anche darsi che il pensarci ti porti a pensare veramente a cosa significherebbe e maari desisti dal dirglielo e desisti anche con Fc oppure no e glie lo dici.

A questo punto hai poche chances, da sola non passa sta cse, stanne certa, sei già troppo presa.

Buona notte.


----------



## giobbe (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Silvi,
> mi sembra di rivedere quello che succedeva in casa mia, solo che mia moglie ha deciso di dirmi dell'amante qundo era già tale e dunque quando avevano già consumato rapporti per vari mesi: è stato troppo tardi.
> 
> Io non so quali argomenti tu abbia toccato con tuo marito per svegliarlo, in un precedente post hai parlato di "un corteggiatore" e sembra che in campanello d'allarme non gli si sia acceso (a volte gli uomini son lusingati dall'avere una moglie corteggiata da altri), Lui nemmeno immagina nè concepisce che tu possa provare qualcosa per un altro, è normale se state da così tanto tempo, allora prova la soluzione diretta, diglielo, si, digli che ti sei innamorata del FC, digli quello che hai detto a noi e digli ovviamente che non è successo niente di irreparabile ma che lo pensi anche in sua presenza, che ti sta entrando dentro più del dovuto/voluto. Lo so, è rischioso ma credimi, sarebbe il più grabde atto di onestà che potresti fare verso tutti, ed al tempo stesso l'atto di maturità più grande per tentare di salvare il tuo matrimonio, perchè tu in fondo lo sai meglio di noi, che il tuo cuore è più veloce della tua mente e duqneu sei gia bella che innamorata del FC, vero? Sai che sei in una condizione abbastanza difficoltosa e sai che da sola non ne esci. Ricordati la promessa che facesti sull'altare e se credi ancora a quella promessa, sappi che non sei in grado in queste condizioni di "amare ed onorare" a lungo tuo marito, dunque chiedi il suo aiuto in maniera esplicita. Pensaci in questi giorni e poi se ne hai il coraggio fallo, potrebbe anche darsi che il pensarci ti porti a pensare veramente a cosa significherebbe e maari desisti dal dirglielo e desisti anche con Fc oppure no e glie lo dici.
> ...



Mi sembra una buona idea, ma è meglio omettere il racconto di baci e abbracci che ferirebbero inutilmente il marito.


----------



## astonished (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso tutto sia recuperabile, volendolo. E non è che uno si debba vestire da Batman.
> Basta davvero volerlo, riscoprire un po' l'erotismo, il volersi conquistare. Qualche cena da soli, un viaggetto...basta poco, e aiuta tantissimo.
> 
> *Ma il requisito sine qua non perché funzioni è che non ci siano altre persone, anche solo "Platoniche" in giro!*


Nel nostro caso c'è sempre stata (credo) una persona "Platonica"nella sua testa che poi è divenatata il suo amante (dunque non più platonica) e che tuttora frequenta, a quel punto cosa volevi recuperare? Era già difficile prima, fiurati durante un arelazione consumata.



Verena67 ha detto:


> pero', volendolo, nulla ti impediva di cambiare. E' abbastanza naturale che in una coppia con gli anni si consolidi un trend (es. lo stesso modo di approcciarsi, di farlo, di gestire il dopo...), sai che una delle cose piu' fascinose degli amanti è proprio la novità dei gesti.
> 
> Anzi, direi l'unica.
> 
> Ma non puo' essere eccitante fare qualcosa di nuovo con il marito? Certo che puo' esserlo! Pero' bisogna scuotersi un po' la pigrizia di dosso!


Mi rifaccio a quanto scritto sopra: nel corso del nostro rapporto la mia sessualità è stata distrutta, ma di questo me ne assumo la mia buona dose di repsonsabilità. Sembrava che lei non desse affatto peso al sesso, io al contrario glie ne davo, poi visto il diradarsi dei rapporti ho pensato che amare significasse anche capire ed accettare che lei potesse vederla differentemente da me e mi sono adeguato facendo un grandissimo errore. Capivo chiaramente che ogni qualvolta le chiedessi di stare insieme (venivano sempre da me le richieste), era sempre apatica, non mostrava mai entusiasmo (lei è così in quasi tutto dunque non sembrava poi così tanto anormale, ma sapevo che lo era) , non si tirava indietro, lo faceva per me, ma era come svolgere un compito.



lillebe. ha detto:


> Io ho fatto qualcosa di nuovo con mio marito. Io ero certa che lui, come tutti,  fosse un uomo  con le sue debolezze , invece lui si erigeva a uomo e marito perfetto. *Allora l'ho provocato un pò.
> Ho acquistato completini super sexy su internet, film erotici, riviste e l'ho stimolato con mille fantasie. Forse troppe*.
> Da premettere però che secondo me , abbiamo avuto sempre (anche prima del trattamento )  un'ottima intesa sessuale e abbiamo sempre fatto dello splendido sesso.
> Fatto sta che dopo aver verificato la mia "apertura" sessuale, che d'altra parte non avevo mai nascosto, l'uomo perfetto si accorto che gli piaceva...* ed insieme abbiamo anche fatto esperienze un pò fuori dalla norma.*
> ...


L'intimità e le abitudini sessuali sono molto personali, le mie sono state molto pudiche per via di entrambi noi, ma non potrei accettare che mi si proponesse uno scambio di coppia, non condivido chi amo: arrivati a quel livello l'amore non c'entra più, si tratta di consumismo, di mercificazione. Credo che tuo marito abbia dei seri problemi a trovare piacere nelle cose del quotidiano ed ha bisogno di eccedere, ha perso gli stimoli, forse è abitituato troppo bene (non da te sia chiaro),chessò troppoi soldi? troppo benessere?  ma il suo non è un comportamento normale.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Marì,
> ho preso spunto dal tuo intervento solo per dire la mia ed ho esordito con quel "Ma che stai a dì" per dire che tutto quello che le hai consigliato è giusto ma Silvi non vuole sentire perchè il problema è altro, come ha confermato nel successivo intervento: vuole sentirsi donna e questa storia è funzionale a questo.
> 
> Ripeto, nulla era contro il tuo intervento però già che mi ci trovo, prendo spunto dalla canzone di Califano, per sollevare un dubbio che da tradito non mi converrebbe nemmeno sollevare: ma siamo proprio certi che è sempre così, cioè che passata l'euforia iniziale tutto il resto è sempre noia? Insomma se una persona non sta bene nella coppia è possibile pure che possa trovare amore altrove, o no?.Questo lo dico non senza rammarico, specie pensando a come è andata la mia storia: insomma non è mai vero niente?
> ...



TU  ... finche' avrai quella faccia per avatar  ... con me hai chiuso  .





























Hai per caso intenzione di farmi venire un coccolone :incazzato:?
























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2010)

*Silvi*

Silvi, piu' di quel che tutti t'hann consigliato non saprei.

Segui l'Istinto ... quello non ti frega mai (in linea di massima)  .


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Necessità di completini sexy?  Riviste?
> Scambio di coppia?
> L'avrei preso come la prova di non essere amata. Il tradimento in confronto è meno grave.
> Ma che uomini. *Rimpiango il mio amante*.



Adesso non esagerare.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso _c'è sempre stata (credo) una persona "Platonica"nella sua testa che poi è divenatata il suo amante (dunque non più platonica)_ e che tuttora frequenta, a quel punto cosa volevi recuperare? Era già difficile prima, fiurati durante un arelazione consumata.
> .


Questa allora non è la storia di un rapporto"consumato", bensì di un rapporto *mai partito*! (che poi sono la maggior parte dei rapporti che finiscono in divorzio....)


----------



## astonished (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questa allora non è la storia di un rapporto"consumato", bensì di un rapporto *mai partito*! (che poi sono la maggior parte dei rapporti che finiscono in divorzio....)



Mi sa di sì, ed è tristissmo essere arrivato a questa conclusione. 

Ciao.


----------



## astonished (22 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU  ... finche' avrai quella faccia per avatar  ... con me hai chiuso  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cambierò presto, tranquilla.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mi sa di sì, ed è tristissmo essere arrivato a questa conclusione.
> 
> Ciao.


 
io pero' fossi in te, passato un po' di tempo, troverei questa constatazione LIBERATORIA, non credi?

A che senso macerarsi nel "Oddio sono stato tradito, ho fallito, è tutto un fallimento?"

Finiresti come qualcuno qui (ehm....) che anni e decenni dopo ancora considera un fallimento la sua vita sentimentale.

Sei giovane, sano, intelligente, non ti manca nulla. Forza, cerca una nuova principessa, ce ne sono tante donne in gamba che hanno trovato in sé la forza di rialzarsi e proseguire il cammino!!!


----------



## astonished (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io pero' fossi in te, passato un po' di tempo, troverei questa constatazione LIBERATORIA, non credi?
> 
> A che senso macerarsi nel "Oddio sono stato tradito, ho fallito, è tutto un fallimento?"
> 
> ...


E' quello che sta accadendo Verena: per il tradimento non me ne faccio più un cruccio e non mi piango nemmeno più addosso; non sono nemmeno più deluso, perchè ho capito che eravamo sbagliati l'uno per l'altra.

Sono pronto a ripartire, questo già da tempo, serve solo che capiti l'occasione giusta, ma non vivo i miei giorni in attesa, perchè le cose belle sono quasi sempre inattese, poi stà a noi alimentarle.

Ciao.


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non vedo amore e rispetto in chi fa simili proposte.
> Può pure funzionare (contenti loro, contenti tutti), ma queste cose con l'amore non sono neanche lontani parenti.
> Avrebbe dovuto essere un segnale chiaro.


 
Infatti, per me lo è stato. Insieme a tutti gli altri segnali.
Mi chiedo se anche alla sua amante facesse proposte del genere...
Sono disgustata.


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso c'è sempre stata (credo) una persona "Platonica"nella sua testa che poi è divenatata il suo amante (dunque non più platonica) e che tuttora frequenta, a quel punto cosa volevi recuperare? Era già difficile prima, fiurati durante un arelazione consumata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si lo credo anch'io.
E la cosa triste è che io me ne sono accorta tempo fa che ci stavamo perdendo e che i nostri comportamenti ci portavano fuori strada...
non sono stata in grado di fargli capire, di fargli apprezzare le piccole  grandi cose che avevamo.
Ho giocato col fuoco e sono rimasta bruciata.
Si perchè fargli capire che poteva aprirsi con me, fargli buttare giù quel muro di perbenismo che si era creato attorno ha avuto l'effetto di un fiume in piena che erompe e distrugge tutto.
Quando io gli dicevo che volevo essere la sua "puttana" come gioco erotico, lui non ha capito che intendevo "l'Unica" .
Lui è cambiato.
Senza accorgersene. Forse siamo cambiati entrambi.
Fatto sta che la mia ricerca non è di sesso sfrenato e ho capito che quello che voleva lui io non avrei potuto darglielo e viceversa.
Solo che lui continuava a recitare la parte del marito e padre modello, a dirmi cento volte al giorno quanto mi amasse, ad organizzare viaggi, progetti insieme anche a lungo termine...
mi chiedo, era conscio che qualcosa tra di noi non andasse? davvero si sarebbe accontentato di sola apparenza? 
temo di sì.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2010)

ho letto tutto

non mi passa l'impressione che ho avuto all'inizio

il FC predilige non disdegna la cottura lenta e in sicurezza

quintali di sentimento

tanta passionalità

altrettanta manifestazione di controllo

molta accortezza nel sottolineare che lui non è come gli altri, per lui non è sesso è passione

lui ci tiene alla sua famiglia

è un uomo solido e responsabile

certo, se c'è l'ammmore


ah, che uomo!



non se ne incontrano tanti così!

(a crederci,
perchè invece mi pare come tanti marpioni di cui spesso ci troviamo a parlare

anzi

non sarà il gemello di quello che ha fatto capitolare disincanto o qualcun'altra che ora sta provando a leccarsi dolorose ferite?
scherzo, ma non mi pare tanto diverso da quelli che "dopo" definiamo conigli mannari)


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Necessità di completini sexy?  Riviste?
> Scambio di coppia?
> L'avrei preso come la prova di non essere amata. Il tradimento in confronto è meno grave.
> Ma che uomini. Rimpiango il mio amante.


 
Non è necessità Pocahontas
è voglia di mettersi in  gioco, voglia di capire, di dimostrare che ci sei, che vedi e senti ...
perchè trovi così strano che una moglie possa vestirsi sexy per suo marito??? 
io lo trovo giusto e stimolante e soprattutto come capirai mi ha aiutata a capire meglio ed ha aiutato lui ad aprirsi.
Purtroppo nel mio caso c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma ti assicuro che non avrei il minimo problema a farlo e rifarlo per il mio uomo , solo per puro piacere e divertimento.
Non la  vedrei certo una mercificazione di me stessa...anzi.


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso c'è sempre stata (credo) una persona "Platonica"nella sua testa che poi è divenatata il suo amante (dunque non più platonica) e che tuttora frequenta, a quel punto cosa volevi recuperare? Era già difficile prima, fiurati durante un arelazione consumata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io l'avevo anche portato da uno psicoterapeuta di coppia, mentiva spudoratamente anche lì....


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non vedo amore e rispetto in chi fa simili proposte.
> Può pure funzionare (contenti loro, contenti tutti), ma queste cose con l'amore non sono neanche lontani parenti.
> Avrebbe dovuto essere un segnale chiaro.


Beh ma era partita lei comunque con la trasgressione. Persa posso non condividere ma da qui a giudicare coppie che lo fanno e si amano ce ne vuole.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> non avrei il minimo problema a farlo e rifarlo per il mio uomo , solo per puro piacere e divertimento.
> Non la vedrei certo una mercificazione di me stessa...anzi.


:up:


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto tutto
> 
> non mi passa l'impressione che ho avuto all'inizio
> 
> ...


 
quoto.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Io l'avevo anche portato da uno psicoterapeuta di coppia, mentiva spudoratamente anche lì....


 

questo, Lillebe, mi incuriosisce: su cosa esattamente mentiva?
In coscienza, tu pensi volesse "Liberarsi" del matrimonio?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Fatto sta che la mia ricerca non è di sesso sfrenato e ho capito che *quello che voleva lui io non avrei potuto darglielo e viceversa*


 
In soldoni, secondo te cosa voleva?


----------



## Anna A (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Non è necessità Pocahontas
> è voglia di mettersi in gioco, voglia di capire, di dimostrare che ci sei, che vedi e senti ...
> perchè trovi così strano che una moglie possa vestirsi sexy per suo marito???
> io lo trovo giusto e stimolante e soprattutto come capirai mi ha aiutata a capire meglio ed ha aiutato lui ad aprirsi.
> ...


dipende ... per come la vedo io finisci solo per creare ulteriore confusione. 
modello a zorro ma che se magna stasera...
sì, insomma... se il marito ti ha sempre vista in un certo modo forse è perfino controproducente cambiarre atteggiamento..


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo, Lillebe, mi incuriosisce: su cosa esattamente mentiva?
> In coscienza, tu pensi volesse "Liberarsi" del matrimonio?


 
Noi andavao a queste sedute, insieme, con l'intento di ricominciare.
L'avevo tradito io, mi aveva tradita lui.
Avevamo sofferto, pianto e capito però di non voler lasciarci.
Il mio rancore però era troppo forte e allora ho pensato ad un aiuto esterno.
Innanzitutto lui c'è venuto solo per far piacere a me, ma era convintissimo che fosse solo una perdita di tempo. ( e ci credo, mentiva!)
Lui evidentemente aveva superato molto meglio di me tutti i problemi.
Ovviamente si, visto che lui la vedeva ancora e non era cambiato poi molto.
Volersi liberare del matrimonio? forse, ma se sì in maniera inconscia.
Mi ha pregata , strisciando, di non lasciarlo, di perdonarlo ancora.
E io già due anni fa gli diedi modo di stare solo se voleva, me ne ero andata via io di casa, e anche lì è stato lui a volere che tornassi indietro.
Quindi, non saprei davvero.
Non ha fatto nulla per salvarlo questo matrimonio ma non voleva nemmeno chiuderlo. Come si dice la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca?


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In soldoni, secondo te cosa voleva?


 
Voleva che lo lasciassi libero di esprimere la sua sessualità ovunque e dovunque.
Cioè in parole davvero povere, voleva che io accettassi che lui avesse un'amante fissa, sapendo però che amava me e che a me comunque non sarebbero mai mancate le sue attenzioni.
Weekend , vacanze, compleanni sempre insieme alla famiglia.
Regali a iosa. Però avrei dovuto comprendere...
Credimi io sono una donna di vedute apertissime, non mi scandalizza nulla, ma se è di tuo marito che parli, della persona che ami, certi compromessi non li puoi accettare.
Leggo di quelle donne che si mettono nella condizione di amanti, ma mi chiedo, comè possibile?
Vabbè putroppo l'amore è amore e all'amor non si comanda, ma anch'io lo amavo e il amore è finito, giorno dopo giorno perchè la persona che amavo non c'è più. la persona che amavo, c'era sempre per me ed ero solo io la donna che voleva, era tra le mie braccia che tornava la sera e gli questo gli bastava per essere felice.
Mi sembra che hai scritto che è ai momenti belli che dobbiamo pensare e lasciar scivolare via il rancore, si è l'unico modo per ritrovare un pò di serenità.


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende ... per come la vedo io finisci solo per creare ulteriore confusione.
> modello a zorro ma che se magna stasera...
> sì, insomma... se il marito ti ha sempre vista in un certo modo forse è perfino controproducente cambiarre atteggiamento..


 
Maio non sono mai stata una Santa!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

Ho capito, voleva fare i cavoli suoi.
Un uomo così non è triste perché tradisce la moglie, ma perché tradisce se stesso e quel minimo di valori che la famiglia, si spera, gli aveva inculcato.

Non c'è niente di piu' triste di un puttaniere che si scopre tale invecchiando...

Hai fatto benissimo a difendere la tua dignità, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Non ha fatto nulla per salvarlo questo matrimonio ma non voleva nemmeno chiuderlo. Come si dice la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca?


 
Un ambivalente fatto e finito.
Se leggi l'inglese, ti consiglio l'illuminante (al proposito) "Men who can't love".

Baci!


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho capito, voleva fare i cavoli suoi.
> Un uomo così non è triste perché tradisce la moglie, ma perché tradisce se stesso e quel minimo di valori che la famiglia, si spera, gli aveva inculcato.
> 
> Non c'è niente di piu' triste di un puttaniere che si scopre tale invecchiando...
> ...


 
hai davvero colto nel segno.
Lui viene da una famiglia molto unita(sempre all'apparenza) e ha sempre sbandierato i suoi grandi valori . L'importanza della famiglia, del lavoro. Ha sempre voluto dimostrare di essere il più bravo di tutti, è sempre pronto a giudicare gli altri come sfigati. E' un presuntuoso di natura.
Ma ecco qua che quando uno si crea troppe aspettative, tutto crolla come un castello di carte.
E questo lui non riesce ad accettarlo. Ma stavolta l'ho messo davanti alle sue responsabilità e non solo lasciandolo, ma specificando bene che io ero tornata per davvero, stavo davvero dando un'altra possibilità al nostro matrimonio e solo  per amore.
Che io sono la donna umiliata, ma posso camminare a testa alta, chi deve vergognarsi è lui.

Cosa c'è di peggio che dover guardare la realtà dei fatti che ti mostra per quello che sei, quando nel lavoro rivesti un ruolo di potere e tutti stanno lì a farti la riverenza e ti leccano il culo?
Lo lascio cuocere nel suo brodo... quello è pure capace che aggiungendo un pò di champagne e un pò di tartufo si organizza una bella cenetta...(col brodo...vabbè...fate finta di niente)

ciao un bacioooo


----------



## silvi.71 (22 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse sa già che coltivarsi questa cosa le ha dato emozioni, gratificazioni e sogno, ma le ha già tolto la capacità di vivere sul serio la sua realtà e si ritroverà a sentirsi dire dai suoi figli "ricordi quella volta...." e lei non la ricorderà perché era con la testa altrove.


 E' vero, questa storia mi ha già regalato emozioni mai provate e nello steso tempo tolto il gusto della quotidianità e della condivisione con la mia famiglia.
Quello che ho sempre messo al primo posto, i miei bambini e mio marito, quello che mi ha sempre dato gioia, cioè un loro sorriso, occuparmi di loro, viziarli...ora non mi appaga più! Non solo, sono diventata in parte insofferente. Come se un aspetto  di me sopito e mai uscito del tutto scalpitasse per vivere una nuova fase. Ripeto: non sono orgogliosa di essermi innamorata, come non sono orgogliosa di aver permesso che certe cose accadessero. Sono solo stati abbracci e baci, ma talmente appasionati che non riesco a cancellarli dalla mente. Vedere come anche lui è coinvolto e doverci rinunciare, non è stato facile, non lo è. Deve essere una scelta quaotidiana ed è diventato lacerante. Non voglio un domani non ricordarmi qualche episodio di vita dei miei figli come ipotizza Persa. Tuttavia non vorrei neppure accorgermi di aver lasciato per strada una parte di me. Mi chiedo se davvero mio marito è l'uomo giusto, mi interrogo sul fatto che in tanti anni a livello sessuale con lui non ci sia mai stato particolare trasporto (da parte mia, lui non si è mai lamentato anzi, ma io,come dicevo, a volte ho finto per quieto vivere e poi perchè mi sembrava il minore dei mali) ma ora mi sembra ingiusto verso di lui e verso me stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> E' vero, questa storia mi ha già regalato emozioni mai provate e nello steso tempo tolto il gusto della quotidianità e della condivisione con la mia famiglia.
> Quello che ho sempre messo al primo posto, i miei bambini e mio marito, quello che mi ha sempre dato gioia, cioè un loro sorriso, occuparmi di loro, viziarli...ora non mi appaga più! Non solo, sono diventata in parte insofferente. Come se un aspetto di me sopito e mai uscito del tutto scalpitasse per vivere una nuova fase. Ripeto: non sono orgogliosa di essermi innamorata, come non sono orgogliosa di aver permesso che certe cose accadessero. Sono solo stati abbracci e baci, ma talmente appasionati che non riesco a cancellarli dalla mente. Vedere come anche lui è coinvolto e doverci rinunciare, non è stato facile, non lo è. Deve essere una scelta quaotidiana ed è diventato lacerante. Non voglio un domani non ricordarmi qualche episodio di vita dei miei figli come ipotizza Persa. Tuttavia non vorrei neppure accorgermi di aver lasciato per strada una parte di me. Mi chiedo se davvero mio marito è l'uomo giusto, mi interrogo sul fatto che in tanti anni a livello sessuale con lui non ci sia mai stato particolare trasporto (da parte mia, lui non si è mai lamentato anzi, ma io,come dicevo, a volte ho finto per quieto vivere e poi perchè mi sembrava il minore dei mali) ma ora mi sembra ingiusto verso di lui e verso me stessa.


 Il tradimento è stato chiamato da sempre evasione.
Il termine non è casuale, indica proprio la condizione di chi tradisce (tu sai che hai già tradto, ma sai che "perfezionando" il tradimento passeresti quello che PER TE è un punto di non ritorno) perché è un distaccarsi dalla realtà ed è una regressione a una fase giovane, irresponsabile/spensierata, coinvolgente e insofferente della reatà. E' normale perciò la tua insofferenza che è la stessa di un'adolescente che sente le regole come dei limiti insopportabili.
Se rifletti tu hai proprio detto che senti di aver scoperto un'altra parte di te, che è la parte passionale/erotica, ma sai bene che l'adolescenza è proprio il tempo in cui ci si mette alla prova e si trasgrediscono le regole.
Forse i tuoi dubbi rispetto al perfezionamento del tradimento nascono dal timore che una volta passati nel ruolo di amanti non ci sarebbe più quella sensazione di proibito tanto attraente.

Naturalmente non ti sto invitando a vivere in pieno il tradimento, ma a riflettere sul significato di scoperta di te che ha questa esperienza.
Capita a tante donne di porsi in modo diverso con uomini diversi e di esporsi in modo più seduttivo ed erotico con chi non si vede come giudicante.


----------



## Pocahontas (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Non è necessità Pocahontas
> è voglia di mettersi in gioco, voglia di capire, di dimostrare che ci sei, che vedi e senti ...
> perchè trovi così strano *che una moglie possa vestirsi sexy per suo marito??? *
> io lo trovo giusto e stimolante e soprattutto come capirai mi ha aiutata a capire meglio ed ha aiutato lui ad aprirsi.
> ...


Ciao, non trovo strano il vestito sexy, ma le riviste sì, le trovo un pò "viziose". Inoltre ne hai parlato non come una specie di gioco tra di voi, ma come una necessità di farsi notare, di comunicare, o almeno così mi è sembrato, più che per piacere. 
Di fatto poi è servito a "smascherarlo" (ovvero si sarebbe aperto, avrebe fatto la proposta dello scambio di coppia), quindi come metodo di comunicazione è perfettamente riuscito. Peccato che non avesse nulla di buono da comunicare...
Buona fortuna!


----------



## lillebe. (23 Febbraio 2010)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ciao, non trovo strano il vestito sexy, ma le riviste sì, le trovo un pò "viziose". Inoltre ne hai parlato non come una specie di gioco tra di voi, ma come una necessità di farsi notare, di comunicare, o almeno così mi è sembrato, più che per piacere.
> Di fatto poi è servito a "smascherarlo" (ovvero si sarebbe aperto, avrebe fatto la proposta dello scambio di coppia), quindi come metodo di comunicazione è perfettamente riuscito. Peccato che non avesse nulla di buono da comunicare...
> Buona fortuna!


 
Si nel mio caso e in questo specifico caso è stato senz'altro necessità di comunicare ed infatti come hai sottolineato son venute a galla tutte le nostre mancanze come marito e moglie.
Altrimenti lui starebbe ancora lì ad erigersi a marito modello! 
Ma in tutti gli altri casi ben venga giocare e stimolare!!!! e da ambedue le parti... sarai sicuramente d'accordo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2010)

Che dirti, esperienza diretta di donne che dicevano chiaramente al proprio uomo le cose...non solo non erano chiare, ma anzi erano molto fumose e molto incompresibili. Una ragazza mi disse che certe cose non si possono dire <ma deve essere l'uomo a capirle, che lei tenta di farlo capire e se lui non recepisce è colpa sua. HO capito che la chiarezza è un pregio che non è da pochi, che nessuno ha il diritto di pensare che l'altro debba capire un proprio disagio, ma che Dio ci ha dato la parola non per fare intuire, ma nel momento del bisogno per essere ben chiari. Tu devi dire chiaro e tondo a tuo marito "mi stai perdendo! Sono stanca di avere un lavoro ed il peso della famiglia che tu hai voluto con me, la famiglia è di entrambi e necessito di una mano, anche io ho diritto di avere il mio".
Sono certo che tu non sia mai stata così chiara! FC non è amore, è solo emozione, ma anche se andaste avanti, ma tu riusciresti stare con un uomo che in futuro se starà male con te non te ne parlerà e troverà l'altro ammmore della sua vita? Pensaci bene, lui ha leggermente ceduto, ma la famiglia è importante...ha guadagnato così punti su di te, sono certo che lui troverà modo di riavvicinarsi come se nulla fosse e stranamnet eic sarà del magnifico sesso con amore tra di voi. 
Io non credo in nessun uomo e donna che non sono compresi dal marito, sono solo persone che non vogliono risolvere nulla.


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che dirti, esperienza diretta di donne che dicevano chiaramente al proprio uomo le cose...non solo non erano chiare, ma anzi erano molto fumose e molto incompresibili. Una ragazza mi disse che certe cose non si possono dire <ma deve essere l'uomo a capirle, che lei tenta di farlo capire e se lui non recepisce è colpa sua. HO capito che la chiarezza è un pregio che non è da pochi, che nessuno ha il diritto di pensare che l'altro debba capire un proprio disagio, ma che Dio ci ha dato la parola non per fare intuire, ma nel momento del bisogno per essere ben chiari. Tu devi dire chiaro e tondo a tuo marito "mi stai perdendo! Sono stanca di avere un lavoro ed il peso della famiglia che tu hai voluto con me, la famiglia è di entrambi e necessito di una mano, anche io ho diritto di avere il mio".
> Sono certo che tu non sia mai stata così chiara! FC non è amore, è solo emozione, ma anche se andaste avanti, ma tu riusciresti stare con un uomo che in futuro se starà male con te non te ne parlerà e troverà l'altro ammmore della sua vita? Pensaci bene, lui ha leggermente ceduto, ma la famiglia è importante...ha guadagnato così punti su di te, sono certo che lui troverà modo di riavvicinarsi come se nulla fosse e stranamnet eic sarà del magnifico sesso con amore tra di voi.
> Io non credo in nessun uomo e donna che non sono compresi dal marito, sono solo persone che non vogliono risolvere nulla.


Ciao!
Dici il vero, ma purtroppo io queste cose le ho già dette a mio marito. In lacrime gli ho detto che se non ha più attenzioni per me, per la famiglia, se continua a darmi per scontata come moglie e come donna, mi getterà nelle braccia di un altro e sarà colpa sua! Già due volte abbiamo affrontato il discorso, ma lui minimizza, dice che mi sto rimbambendo per colpa del troppo lavoro, indi per cui sarebbe meglio stessi a casa(lui è per la donna non lavoratrice e fosse per lui farebbe pure il quarto figlio! Certo, come no, tanto me lo smazzo io!)
Poi non posso dire che non mi voglia, ma per lui il desiderio si limita all'atto sessule. Per il resto niente coccole e spesso anche critiche su di me. Sono una donna carina, con un bel fisico e anche spiritosa, ma lui ha spesso cercato di affosarmi, forse per tenermi bassa la cresta e non farmi venire starne idee. Ma così le idee mi son venute eccome.
L'altro so benissimo che magari come marito avrebbe cento difetti che il mio non ha, però in questo momento mi fa sentire speciale e mi rispetta anche. Non ha mai forzato la cosa, anzi. Diciamo che abbiamo frenato entrambi per i motivi già detti, ma lui mi ha chiaramente specificato che lo fa solo per i nostri figli. Non per altro motivo.


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tradimento è stato chiamato da sempre evasione.
> Il termine non è casuale, indica proprio la condizione di chi tradisce (tu sai che hai già tradto, ma sai che "perfezionando" il tradimento passeresti quello che PER TE è un punto di non ritorno) perché è un distaccarsi dalla realtà ed è una regressione a una fase giovane, irresponsabile/spensierata, coinvolgente e insofferente della reatà. E' normale perciò la tua insofferenza che è la stessa di un'adolescente che sente le regole come dei limiti insopportabili.
> Se rifletti tu hai proprio detto che senti di aver scoperto un'altra parte di te, che è la parte passionale/erotica, ma sai bene che l'adolescenza è proprio il tempo in cui ci si mette alla prova e si trasgrediscono le regole.
> Forse i tuoi dubbi rispetto al perfezionamento del tradimento nascono dal timore che una volta passati nel ruolo di amanti non ci sarebbe più quella sensazione di proibito tanto attraente.
> ...


Ti quoto in pieno. Così mi sento. Una ragazzina un pò idiota.
Capisco che è una fase regressiva, alla ricerca di una parte di me ormai sopita oppure mai venuta fuori del tutto.
Su una cosa però ho un dubbio: il motivo che mi frena dal perfezionare questo tradimento iniziato ma ancora non consumato del tutto.
Non credo sia timore di perdere la sensazione di proibito, come dici tu . Anzi, ti dirò che a volte penso che se davvero diventassimo amanti totali magari sarei talmente sommersa dal senso di colpa e mi sentirei una tale schifezza da riuscire a venirne fuori. Così mi sembra di crogiolarmi nel sogno di un amore ideale che invece di farmi paura mi attira come il canto di una sirena. L'ho valutata, giuro, anche l'ipotesi di andare fino in fondo. E' che ora sono frenata anche dal fatto che io per prima ho sollevato dubbi con l'altro e dovrei essere io a ripropormi, non so come uscirne. La parte ancora  ragionante di me ha timori sia a lasciar perdere sia a gettrasi a capofitto.  E in questo dilemma sto perdendo la serenità completamente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Ti quoto in pieno. Così mi sento. Una ragazzina un pò idiota.
> Capisco che è una fase regressiva, alla ricerca di una parte di me ormai sopita oppure mai venuta fuori del tutto.
> *Su una cosa però ho un dubbio: il motivo che mi frena dal perfezionare questo tradimento iniziato ma ancora non consumato del tutto.*
> *Non credo sia timore di perdere la sensazione di proibito,* come dici tu . Anzi, ti dirò che *a volte penso che se davvero diventassimo amanti totali magari sarei talmente sommersa dal senso di colpa e mi sentirei una tale schifezza da riuscire a venirne fuori. Così mi sembra di crogiolarmi nel sogno di un amore ideale* che invece di farmi paura mi attira come il canto di una sirena. L'ho valutata, giuro, anche l'ipotesi di andare fino in fondo. E' che ora sono frenata anche dal fatto che io per prima ho sollevato dubbi con l'altro e dovrei essere io a ripropormi, non so come uscirne. La parte ancora ragionante di me ha timori sia a lasciar perdere sia a gettrasi a capofitto. E in questo dilemma sto perdendo la serenità completamente!


Sono due aspetti speculari e complementari.
Il senso del proibito può essere vissuto in maniera morbosa o come esaltazione del valore della rinuncia, addirittura come segno della superiorità degli amanti. Questa cosa può essere sentita anche da chi vive in pieno il tradimento perché dà un valore di nobile sacrificio al viverre in forma segreta l'ammmore per mantenere i legami iniziali per il bene della famiglia.
Vedo che stai analizzando con grande intelligenza e profondità qualcosa che è tanto coinvolgente: è una cosa rara. :up:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2010)

Silvi, ti dirò una cosa che susciterà critiche, ma che purtroppo è vera.
Tuo marito era già così prima, lo hai sposato tu non volendo vedere magari i suoi limiti, ma sei tu che hai acettato questa vita facendo per altro 3 figli con lui che sono ognuno un accettare la vita come è! Lui non è cambiato e neppure tu, sono belle parole che si dicono "sai sono cambiato io, non è colpa tua", ma la verità è che tu non hai visto avanti.
Sinceramente tu non dovevi farci nessun figlio con lui, anche se lo amavi, perchè i figli non sono solo un atto di amore, ma sono anche un impegno nel crescerli come una famiglia.
Adesso mi porterò addosso tante critiche, ma sinceramente un figlio accetta che i genitori si lascino solo in un caso e cioè se i litigi sono eccessivi, ma se non ci sono litigi e in aggiunta una persona si trova in corso di matrimonio il prossimo compagno o compagna quello verrà giustamente osteggiato se non odiato dai figli.
Conosco un ragazzo che a 27 anni odia suo padre perchè tradì sua madre, e poi l'abbandonò per l'altra, lui odia lui e lei e gli ha detto chiaramente di non farsi più vedere in casa sua (anche se è proprietà del padre) se no finirebbe in disgrazia.
In aggiunta ti consiglio di pensare ad un futuro con FC, per lui dovrsti abbandonare i tuoi figli, perchè si, il tribunale darebbe l'affidamento congiunto, ma sarebbe doloroso per i figli stare con il genitore che si è scostato dalla famiglia, meglio che stessero con il padre. Adesso pensaci, non puoi avere tutto dalla vita, soprattutto perchè hai già fatto delle scelte  impegnative in termini di famiglia.
L'amore vale il perdere i figli? Devi decidere se essere una brava madre e vivere il tuo amore lasciando i tuoi figli e vedendoli spesso ma non vivere con loro (giusto che sia così per chi abbandona la fammiglia) oppure essere una brava madre in famiglia, l'opzione lascio uno, mi tengo in casa i figli e vivo un nuovo amore è di una oscenità che da figlio quale sono te lo sconsiglierei.


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono due aspetti speculari e complementari.
> *Il senso del proibito può essere vissuto in maniera morbosa o come esaltazione del valore della rinuncia, addirittura come segno della superiorità degli amanti. Questa cosa può essere sentita anche da chi vive in pieno il tradimento perché dà un valore di nobile sacrificio al viverre in forma segreta l'ammmore per mantenere i legami iniziali per il bene della famiglia.*
> Vedo che stai analizzando con grande intelligenza e profondità qualcosa che è tanto coinvolgente: è una cosa rara. :up:


Grazie ci sto provando e voi mi siete di aiuto, davvero. Mi spiegi però meglio quest'ultimo passaggio che ho evidenziato?
Siamo davvero così complessi e in contrapposizione noi donne? Così dannatamente in lotta dentro di noi? Ma anche per l'uomo è così? Mi spiego meglio. A volte mi  sono domandata e mi domando ancora oggi cosa spinga lui (il fascinoso commercialista) a frenarsi. Davvero è convinto per rispetto dei suoi figli e mio, oppure è solo codardia  e timore di essere  talmente coinvolto da avere poi difficoltà a gestuìire la cosae ? L'uomo ci vine spesso dipinto come il cacciatore. Lui mi ha corteggiata, mi ha riempita di attenzioni ed è stato molto appassionato nei pochi momenti, diciamo, di limitata intimità. Chi gliel'ha fatto  fare di non forzare, o almeno tentare di forzare la mano? Mi ha ripetuto spesso che era d'accordo con me nel non stare insiemeperchè per lui era ed è difficile strarmi vicino e non pensare a una storia tra noi. Un ulteriore passo verso il tradimento totale sarebbe per lui una via di non - ritorno. Per me invece il meccanismo mentale è diverso. Ma come sempre siamo diversi uomini e donne!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

*Silvi*

guarda che ci sono uomini particolarmente sensibili alle nostre aspettative, quindi potrebbe anche essere che si sia accorto dei tuoi dubbi e non voglia forzarti la mano... così quando prenderai la tua decisione sarà soltanto tua. Aspetta, datti tempo.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> l'opzione lascio uno, mi tengo in casa i figli e vivo un nuovo amore è di una oscenità che da figlio quale sono te lo sconsiglierei.


Daniele puoi spiegarmi meglio? Una donna che vive infelicemente il suo matrimonio e ha figli è condannata a scegliere tra nuovo amore e il vivere coi propri figli? E perchè mai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Grazie ci sto provando e voi mi siete di aiuto, davvero. Mi spiegi però meglio quest'ultimo passaggio che ho evidenziato?
> Siamo davvero così complessi e in contrapposizione noi donne? Così dannatamente in lotta dentro di noi? Ma anche per l'uomo è così? Mi spiego meglio. A volte mi sono domandata e mi domando ancora oggi cosa spinga lui (il fascinoso commercialista) a frenarsi. Davvero è convinto per rispetto dei suoi figli e mio, oppure è solo codardia e timore di essere talmente coinvolto da avere poi difficoltà a gestuìire la cosae ? L'uomo ci vine spesso dipinto come il cacciatore. Lui mi ha corteggiata, mi ha riempita di attenzioni ed è stato molto appassionato nei pochi momenti, diciamo, di limitata intimità. Chi gliel'ha fatto fare di non forzare, o almeno tentare di forzare la mano? Mi ha ripetuto spesso che era d'accordo con me nel non stare insiemeperchè per lui era ed è difficile strarmi vicino e non pensare a una storia tra noi. Un ulteriore passo verso il tradimento totale sarebbe per lui una via di non - ritorno. Per me invece il meccanismo mentale è diverso. Ma come sempre siamo diversi uomini e donne!


 Hai figli... se non sono tutti e tre femmine ...avrai colto, oltre le differenze individuali, qualche differenza tra maschi e femmine.
Credo che in parte si mantenga anche da adulti, sarvaguardando le differenze individuali.
Però non ho idea di cosa pensi il FC.
Non so neppure cosa pensino tutte le donne.
Mi sembrava di cogliere in te quel tipo di contraddizioni.
E sì molte di noi sono complicatissime...


----------



## Illuso (23 Febbraio 2010)

*Se ti può interessare per come la vedo io*

Delle due, una. O lui (FC) è consapevole del tuo stato d’animo, e quindi risulta un “gentiluomo” e non si approfitta della tua situazione famigliare-matrimonile per portarti a letto, e/o così facendo ha dato il via in te l’infatuazione del seduttore, e fingendo di non essere interessato all’aspetto sessuale ha puntato sul sentimentale,  innescando tutto sto movimento di farfalle nel tuo stomaco e quindi dandosi del tempo (è tutto quello che in questo momento ha) ti convincerà a lasciarti andare con lui (con le sue attenzioni, apparentemente casuali). In un altro trehad stanno discutendo di questo, se ti avesse proposto una relazione sessuale e basta, lo avresti mandato a stendere si o no? Presumo di si……e invece, sei qui a mettere in discussione quel pigro, e insensibile di tuo marito, del quale ormai (povero deficiente non si accorge di avere una moglie infatuata di un altro in casa) non vedi altro che i suoi difetti, i pregi di quel uomo che ti ha sposato, al quale hai promesso rispetto e fedeltà, nel bene e nel male, ecc. ecc. vengono messi in secondo piano se non cancellati, azzerati. Ti dà per scontata? Cosa vuol dire ti dà per scontata, è normale che dopo anni di matrimonio si dia per scontato un bel po’ di cose.
Scusa l’asprezza, ma anche mia moglie nel momento di peggior attrito mi disse:”tu mi dai per scontata” e io non capivo cosa cazzo volesse dire, invece poi lo scoprii, aveva una relazione extra, e stava mettendo le mani avanti, mi ha fatto passare un periodo infame, solo per potersi dare la giustificazione, quasi fossi stato io a buttarla tra le braccia dell’altro. Un matrimonio di svariati anni con tre figli non lo hai scelto e mandato avanti perché non avevi altro da fare, lo hai voluto e basta. Il mio consiglio è :se pensi che dopo tutti i sacrifici compiuti, tra casa e pannolini, lava e stira, rassetta, asilo, lavoro, e le mille cose che fai quotidianamente, ti aspetti un premio, e vuoi viverti una storia di passione e di sesso fallo, assumendotene oneri e onori, sensi di colpa e passione, ma nel nome dell’amore che c’è stato tra te e tuo marito fai in modo che lui non lo sappia mai e poi mai, per nessuna ragione al mondo.
Scegli: vivere di rimorsi o di rimpianti, ma non colpevolizzare nessuno, magari se ci riesci nemmeno te stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

Io non escludo anche che, dopo tanta attesa, un uomo tema di poter non esere all'altezza delle aspettative... :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Daniele puoi spiegarmi meglio? Una donna che vive infelicemente il suo matrimonio e ha figli è condannata a scegliere tra nuovo amore e il vivere coi propri figli? E perchè mai?


MiKa, semplicissimo, non esiste il diritto alla felicità, è una cosa che non esiste. Non è un diritto acquisito perchè si è nati e se si fanno certe scelte che precludono certe strade quelle non vanno battute e qui lo dico sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
Amare ed essere amati non è un diritto, la felicità dei propri figli da parte nostra lo è a prescindere, non possiamo e non dobbiamo distruggere una famiglia per un amore, non ha senso e non dobbiamo pretendere che i nostri figli capiscano, una madre o un padre che decidono di seguire l'amore a dispetto dei figli perdono il diritto di genitore diventando solo un sustentatore.
Vedo che i figli più felici capaci di cose miglior sono quelli che nascono e vivono in una famiglia unita, molto meno chi vive in famiglie allargate.
Nessuno ci ha ordinato di essere felici, ma di rendere felici i nostri figli si!


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non escludo anche che, dopo tanta attesa, un uomo tema di poter non esere all'altezza delle aspettative... :singleeye:


A volte succede di sentirsi non all'altezza delle aspettative e pensare di non riuscire più a fare nulla. il peggio che può esistere è sentirsi così, perchè si ha un terribile senso di impotenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> MiKa, semplicissimo, non esiste il diritto alla felicità, è una cosa che non esiste. Non è un diritto acquisito perchè si è nati e se si fanno certe scelte che precludono certe strade quelle non vanno battute e qui lo dico sia per le donne che per gli uomini.
> Amare ed essere amati non è un diritto, la felicità dei propri figli da parte nostra lo è a prescindere, non possiamo e non dobbiamo distruggere una famiglia per un amore, non ha senso e non dobbiamo pretendere che i nostri figli capiscano, una madre o un padre che decidono di seguire l'amore a dispetto dei figli perdono il diritto di genitore diventando solo un sustentatore.
> Vedo che i figli più felici capaci di cose miglior sono quelli che nascono e vivono in una famiglia unita, molto meno chi vive in famiglie allargate.
> *Nessuno ci ha ordinato di essere felici*, *ma di rendere felici i nostri figli* si!


* Concordo.*
*Esagerato! Si deve cercare di offrire le migliori condizioni possibili ai figli, nelle condizioni concrete di realtà.*


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Concordo.*
> *Esagerato! Si deve cercare di offrire le migliori condizioni possibili ai figli, nelle condizioni concrete di realtà.*


Cioè intendo di dare le possibilità ovvviamente di esserlo. Poi mi chiedo, che insegnamento da ad un figlio un genitore che fugge di fiore in fiore come una farfalla alla ricerca della emozione dell'amore? Credo che il figlio se non ne rimarrà turbato non sarà comunque tanto capace di impegnarsi in futuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè intendo di dare le possibilità ovvviamente di esserlo. Poi mi chiedo, che insegnamento da ad un figlio un genitore che fugge di fiore in fiore come una farfalla alla ricerca della emozione dell'amore? Credo che il figlio se non ne rimarrà turbato non sarà comunque tanto capace di impegnarsi in futuro.


 Sai non credo che conti tanto questo esempio (a parte che qui di fiore in fiore non vola nessuno), ma la sicurezza di base di essere amato.


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non escludo anche che, dopo tanta attesa, un uomo tema di poter non esere all'altezza delle aspettative... :singleeye:


 L'ho pensato anch'io! Diciamo che era una delle ipotesi che mi sono girate nella testa
Anche perchè l'altro sa perfettamente (perchè abbaimo avuto modo di parlarne) che io non sono una che svolazza, anzi la prima volta che ci siamo baciati ero parecchio turbata. La volta che siamo stati più vicini ad andare oltre io gli ho detto chiaramente che ho avuto solo 2 uomini: il primo a 20 anni e poi mio marito, stop! Anche questa mia ammissione  mi ha fatto ipotizzare che potrebbe essere nata in lui una sorta d'ansia da prestazione, anche se la parte romantica e benpensante di me vuole credere che anche lui abbia fatto questa scelta per salvaguardare la famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io! Diciamo che era una delle ipotesi che mi sono girate nella testa
> Anche perchè l'altro sa perfettamente (perchè abbaimo avuto modo di parlarne) che io non sono una che svolazza, anzi la prima volta che ci siamo baciati ero parecchio turbata. La volta che siamo stati più vicini ad andare oltre io gli ho detto chiaramente che ho avuto solo 2 uomini: il primo a 20 anni e poi mio marito, stop! Anche questa mia ammissione mi ha fatto ipotizzare che potrebbe essere nata in lui una sorta d'ansia da prestazione, anche se la parte romantica e benpensante di me vuole credere che anche lui abbia fatto questa scelta per salvaguardare la famiglia.


 Le sensazioni sono sempre mescolate ...sono umani anche gli uomini...


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Delle due, una. O lui (FC) è consapevole del tuo stato d’animo, e quindi risulta un “gentiluomo” e non si approfitta della tua situazione famigliare-matrimonile per portarti a letto, e/o così facendo ha dato il via in te l’infatuazione del seduttore, e fingendo di non essere interessato all’aspetto sessuale ha puntato sul sentimentale, innescando tutto sto movimento di farfalle nel tuo stomaco e quindi dandosi del tempo (è tutto quello che in questo momento ha) ti convincerà a lasciarti andare con lui (con le sue attenzioni, apparentemente casuali). In un altro trehad stanno discutendo di questo, se ti avesse proposto una relazione sessuale e basta, lo avresti mandato a stendere si o no? Presumo di si……e invece, sei qui a mettere in discussione quel pigro, e insensibile di tuo marito, del quale ormai (povero deficiente non si accorge di avere una moglie infatuata di un altro in casa) non vedi altro che i suoi difetti, i pregi di quel uomo che ti ha sposato, al quale hai promesso rispetto e fedeltà, nel bene e nel male, ecc. ecc. vengono messi in secondo piano se non cancellati, azzerati. Ti dà per scontata? Cosa vuol dire ti dà per scontata, è normale che dopo anni di matrimonio si dia per scontato un bel po’ di cose.
> Scusa l’asprezza, ma anche mia moglie nel momento di peggior attrito mi disse:”tu mi dai per scontata” e io non capivo cosa cazzo volesse dire, invece poi lo scoprii, aveva una relazione extra, e stava mettendo le mani avanti, mi ha fatto passare un periodo infame, solo per potersi dare la giustificazione, quasi fossi stato io a buttarla tra le braccia dell’altro. Un matrimonio di svariati anni con tre figli non lo hai scelto e mandato avanti perché non avevi altro da fare, lo hai voluto e basta. Il mio consiglio è :se pensi che dopo tutti i sacrifici compiuti, tra casa e pannolini, lava e stira, rassetta, asilo, lavoro, e le mille cose che fai quotidianamente, ti aspetti un premio, e vuoi viverti una storia di passione e di sesso fallo, assumendotene oneri e onori, sensi di colpa e passione, ma nel nome dell’amore che c’è stato tra te e tuo marito fai in modo che lui non lo sappia mai e poi mai, per nessuna ragione al mondo.
> Scegli: vivere di rimorsi o di rimpianti, ma non colpevolizzare nessuno, magari se ci riesci nemmeno te stessa.


 Concordo sia con le due possibili ipotesi sul comportamento di  FC ( più quella ipotizzata da Persa...), sia sulla tua critica  al mio comportamento con mio marito. Mi rendo conto che non è colpa sua, ma di entrambi. Avrei dovuto io per prima stimolarlo e coinvolgerlo di più verso di me e nella gestione dei bambini. Ma non è stato così semplice, a volte dopo tanti anni si capisce di aver taciuto per quieto vivere, perchè si credeva in certe cose (famiglia, figli) ma non si è più in grado di soffocare certe necessità Purtroppo le si cerca in qualcun'altro, gravissimo errore di base. Una volta innamorati è così difficile tornare indietro. Non credo di vivere questa storia come un premio, non mi spetta niente di risarcimento dalla vita. Anche s eil rapporto con mio marito è stato tiepido, non è colpa di nessuno. abbiamo sbagliato noi a suo tempo a sceglierci, oppure dopo a non lavorare in modo da mantenere vivo il rapporto. Però ammetto che sono combattuta, moltissimo. Vorrei godermi questa emozione con FC così intensa e nuova, però  so che potrebbe rovinare la mia vita e quello che ho costruito. Nel contempo mi domando: non sto già rovinando tutto così? Tormentandomi e non avendo altri pensieri che per lui? Non è questo il tradimento più grande verso marito e figli? Una moglie e una mamma distratta perchè ha testa e cuore altrove?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

Non scadere nel ...già che abbiamo fatto trenta, facciamo trentuno.
Sai che già sei altrove, ma lo saresti ben di più.


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non scadere nel ...già che abbiamo fatto trenta, facciamo trentuno.
> Sai che già sei altrove, ma lo saresti ben di più.


Sì hai ragione. E' quello che ho pensato quando ho deciso di fermarci l'ultima  e più pericolosaPvolta. però mi sarei aspettata un "decorso amoroso" più veloce. Quello che mi tormenta è vedere che il pensiero è ancora troppo legato a lui. Dopo aver fatto una scelta, anche se faticosa, si vorrebbe vedere un minimo di miglioramento. Soprattutto visto che non c'è stato un rapporto totale. Invece a me basta incontrare lui per ricadere nel vortice e avere la testa altrove! Questo non lo sopporto. Come dicevi tu l'altro giorno, non sarebbe bello tra qualche anno non ricordarsi pezzi di vita dei miei figli perchè avevo testa e sensi altrove


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2010)

Silvi, posso chiederti chi ha fatto il primo passo tra di voi per il qualcosa di più? In poche parole, ci hai provato tu o ci ha provato lui e non dirmi che è stata una cosa insieme e così via, voglio sapere chi è stato il primo a fare l'atto, non mi interessano le disquisizioni filosofiche sul fatto che tu volevi o lui voleva o il  momento era propizio o Saturno si era ingroppato Giove.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Sì hai ragione. E' quello che ho pensato quando ho deciso di fermarci l'ultima e più pericolosaPvolta. però mi sarei aspettata un "decorso amoroso" più veloce. Quello che mi tormenta è vedere che il pensiero è ancora troppo legato a lui. Dopo aver fatto una scelta, anche se faticosa, si vorrebbe vedere un minimo di miglioramento. Soprattutto visto che non c'è stato un rapporto totale. Invece a me basta incontrare lui per ricadere nel vortice e avere la testa altrove! Questo non lo sopporto. Come dicevi tu l'altro giorno, non sarebbe bello tra qualche anno non ricordarsi pezzi di vita dei miei figli perchè avevo testa e sensi altrove


 Non puoi pensare di metterci meno tempo a uscirne di quanto ne hai impegato per entrarci...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Silvi, posso chiederti chi ha fatto il primo passo tra di voi per il qualcosa di più? In* poche parole, ci hai provato tu o ci ha provato lui e non dirmi che è stata una cosa insieme e così via, voglio sapere chi è stato il primo a fare l'atto*, non mi interessano le disquisizioni filosofiche sul fatto che tu volevi o lui voleva o il  momento era propizio o Saturno si era ingroppato Giove.


stavolta quoto senza riserve.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Concordo.*
> *Esagerato! Si deve cercare di offrire le migliori condizioni possibili ai figli, nelle condizioni concrete di realtà.*


Infatti non si è mai visto che, una volta adulti, i figli, che si rendono benissimo conto se c'è amore o solo convivenza/sopportazione fra i genitori, non arrivano a condannare il genitore che non ha scelto di esser felice arrivando addirittura a rinfacciarglielo sentendosi magari loro in colpa per avergli tolto una possibilità di felicità...giaggià...mai mai!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Grazie ci sto provando e voi mi siete di aiuto, davvero. Mi spiegi però meglio quest'ultimo passaggio che ho evidenziato?
> Siamo davvero così complessi e in contrapposizione noi donne? Così dannatamente in lotta dentro di noi? Ma anche per l'uomo è così? Mi spiego meglio. A volte mi sono domandata e mi domando ancora oggi *cosa spinga lui* (il fascinoso commercialista) *a frenarsi*. *Davvero è convinto per rispetto dei suoi figli e mio, oppure è solo codardia e timore di essere talmente coinvolto da avere poi difficoltà a gestuìire la cosae ?* L'uomo ci vine spesso dipinto come il cacciatore. Lui *mi ha corteggiata, mi ha riempita di attenzioni ed è stato molto appassionato nei pochi momenti, diciamo, di limitata intimità.* *Chi gliel'ha fatto fare di non forzare, o almeno tentare di forzare la mano? Mi ha ripetuto spesso che era d'accordo con me nel non stare insiemeperchè per lui era ed è difficile strarmi vicino e non pensare a una storia tra noi.* *Un ulteriore passo verso il tradimento totale sarebbe per lui una via di non - ritorno.* Per me invece il meccanismo mentale è diverso. Ma come sempre siamo diversi uomini e donne!


 
la risposta alle parti in rosso è : ma quando mai?
anche ad entrambe le alternative della domanda esplicita

l'interpretazione del grassettato nero è: tattica, per farti capitolare e per porre le basi delle argomentazioni che serviranno per chiudere con te (i figli, quegli stessi figli per i quali ho cercato di rinunciare a te sin dall'inizio, mi costringono, per senso di responsabilità e con la morte nel cuore, a tentare di dare un'altra chance alla nostra famiglia)

questa è la mia interpretazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la risposta alle parti in rosso è : ma quando mai?
> anche ad entrambe le alternative della domanda esplicita
> 
> l'interpretazione del grassettato nero è: tattica, per farti capitolare e per porre le basi delle argomentazioni che serviranno per chiudere con te (i figli, quegli stessi figli per i quali ho cercato di rinunciare a te sin dall'inizio, mi costringono, per senso di responsabilità e con la morte nel cuore, a tentare di dare un'altra chance alla nostra famiglia)
> ...


 Io avevo evitato di esprimere il mio scetticismo per queste possibilità.
Non ho osato escludere la motivazione di  troppo coinvolgimento sentimentale... :santarellina:
Per il richiamo al senso del dovere ...non ho dubbi che la tua interpretazione sia la più probabile.


----------



## silvi.71 (23 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Silvi, posso chiederti chi ha fatto il primo passo tra di voi per il qualcosa di più? In poche parole, ci hai provato tu o ci ha provato lui e non dirmi che è stata una cosa insieme e così via, voglio sapere chi è stato il primo a fare l'atto, non mi interessano le disquisizioni filosofiche sul fatto che tu volevi o lui voleva o il momento era propizio o Saturno si era ingroppato Giove.


 Mi ha corteggiata lui per mesi con frasi, gesti e sms più o meno espliciti. Io  però ammetto che non mi sono mai tirata indietro. Il primo bacio me l'ha dato lui, oltretutto stupendomi perchè mi ha invitato subito a passare la sera stessa con lui, ma io ero già sconvolta per l'intensità del momento, non me la sono sentita di gettarmi così a capofitto vista la nostra situazione alle spalle.
La seconda volta l'ho stuzzicato io.
Infine una sera siamo usciti e finiti a casa sua (erano i primi giorni dell'anno moglie e figli suoi erano via per vacanze di Natale). Ho sbagliato lo so, ma ci siamo fermati prima di arrivare in fondo. Ci siamo riproposti di starci alla larga perchè vicini non potremmo che amarci. Di evitare occasioni. Lui mi ha scritto che quando mi vede si pente della scelta fatta, ma quando vede i figli pensa che abbiamo scelto bene. Però le volte che ci siamo incontrati ancora ci riaccendiamo e lui l'ultima volta ha anche avuto dei gesti di tenerezza verso di me (mi ha abbracciata e accarezzata, niente di che intendiamoci) che mi hanno ributtato nello sconforto del dubbio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Mi ha corteggiata lui per mesi con frasi, gesti e sms più o meno espliciti. Io però ammetto che non mi sono mai tirata indietro. Il primo bacio me l'ha dato lui, oltretutto stupendomi perchè mi ha invitato subito a passare la sera stessa con lui, ma io ero già sconvolta per l'intensità del momento, non me la sono sentita di gettarmi così a capofitto vista la nostra situazione alle spalle.
> La seconda volta l'ho stuzzicato io.
> Infine una sera siamo usciti e finiti a casa sua (erano i primi giorni dell'anno moglie e figli suoi erano via per vacanze di Natale). Ho sbagliato lo so, ma ci siamo fermati prima di arrivare in fondo. Ci siamo riproposti di starci alla larga perchè vicini non potremmo che amarci. Di evitare occasioni. Lui mi ha scritto che quando mi vede si pente della scelta fatta, ma quando vede i figli pensa che abbiamo scelto bene. Però le volte che ci siamo incontrati ancora ci riaccendiamo e lui l'ultima volta ha anche avuto dei gesti di tenerezza verso di me (mi ha abbracciata e accarezzata, niente di che intendiamoci) che mi hanno ributtato nello sconforto del dubbio.


Siete andati a casa sua???????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Complimenti! :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siete andati a casa sua???????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Complimenti! :incazzato:



CRISTO!!! ... ma dove e' finito il rispetto :incazzato:


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CRISTO!!! ... ma dove e' finito il rispetto :incazzato:


...e il plotone di fucilazione?!?!? :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e il plotone di fucilazione?!?!? :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:



E' che non c'e' il minimo rispetto di una donna verso un'altra donna ... ed il marito e' un perfetto stronzo.


----------



## astonished (24 Febbraio 2010)

*Siete oltre...........*



silvi.71 ha detto:


> Mi ha corteggiata lui per mesi con frasi, gesti e sms più o meno espliciti. Io  però ammetto che non mi sono mai tirata indietro. Il primo bacio me l'ha dato lui, oltretutto stupendomi perchè mi ha invitato subito a passare la sera stessa con lui, ma io ero già sconvolta per l'intensità del momento, non me la sono sentita di gettarmi così a capofitto vista la nostra situazione alle spalle.
> La seconda volta l'ho stuzzicato io.
> Infine una sera siamo usciti e finiti a casa sua (erano i primi giorni dell'anno moglie e figli suoi erano via per vacanze di Natale). Ho sbagliato lo so, ma ci siamo fermati prima di arrivare in fondo. Ci siamo riproposti di starci alla larga perchè vicini non potremmo che amarci. Di evitare occasioni. Lui mi ha scritto che quando mi vede si pente della scelta fatta, ma quando vede i figli pensa che abbiamo scelto bene. Però le volte che ci siamo incontrati ancora ci riaccendiamo e lui l'ultima volta ha anche avuto dei gesti di tenerezza verso di me (mi ha abbracciata e accarezzata, niente di che intendiamoci) che mi hanno ributtato nello sconforto del dubbio.


Silvi, non me ne volere, mi sono perso un po' dei post precedenti, quoto quest'ultimo ma potrei sceglierne uno dei precedenti per dirti "quanto ti vedo male ragazza mia!" e "quanto vedo male il rapporto con tuo marito!".

Rivedo in Te molti degli atteggiamenti di mia moglie completamente partita per il suo amante. Scusami se sono diretto ma tu quì sul forum ti sei limitata parecchio nel riportare quello che senti, in realtà tu sei bella che partita, sei cotta e, mi spiace dirlo, anche il fatto che tu sia quì è per costruirti un alibi, una scusante per il prossimo passo che farai a breve, ti dirai "ce l'ho messa tutta, ho pesrino chiesto consigli su un forum tematico ma è stato poù forte di me". Credo che a breve finirete per andare oltre e si capisce da come ne parli, tu ne hai bisogno, ne hai un bisogno fisico e la tua mente alimenta questa voglia. E' un processo inarrestabile a meno che tu non voglia reprimere questa cosa ed uscirne frustrata, ma ora è tardi: sei andata oltre con la fantasia, molto oltre la fase di plateau del desiderio di FC, sei sul punto di non ritorno (inteso anche verso tuo marito) e prima o poi soddisferai questo desiderio, probabilmente capiterà quando abbasserete la guardia. Se non l'avete capito, ma in fondo lo sapete entrambi, questo mettere davanti i vostri figli e le votre famiglie è solo un modo per non pesnare in futuro, a cose fatte, di essere stati "leggeri"  ed "egoisti", insomma una giustifocazione plausibile per le vostre coscienze. Sai qualìè il problema? Che siete arrivati a questo punto: cosa cavolo ci sei andata a fare a casa di FC? e questo quì ti porta a casa sua quando la moglie ed i figli stanno in vacanza e poi dice di non voler andare oltre per il loro rispetto? Scusa eh, a casa ti ci ha portata per cosa? per farti veder la collezione di francobolli? Ma dai, siete adulti: sai bene cosa vuole lui e sai cosa vuoi anche tu, perchè girarci intorno? 

Bada che non ti sto redarguendo: io le ho vissute queste cose seppur nel ruolo che ora è di tuo marito, con tante diversità, stando a quello che hai raccontato,io ero presente in casa a darle una mano, sempre, e non avevamo figli, a differenza vostra. Ho visto il decorso di mia moglie verso l'amante, lento ed inarrestabile, con Lei che si faceva mille problemi per me per noi ma alla fine è capitolata.  Dimmi, se non avessi figli, pesni sarebbe già successo? 

Sai qual'è il problema? E' che non dovevi arrivarci a questo punto, ora sei già oltre ed è logico ritrovarsi a provare quello che provi tu, tutti starebbero così, il segreto era di fermarsi subito, ora è quasi impossibile.

Sai dov'è il punto? tuo marito fondamentalmente non ha niente che non va, sei tu ad essere "scoppiata", hai sopito per tanti anni il tuo essere donna, ed ora si sta riproponendo con tutta la forza accumulata mentre "recitavi la parte" della moglie perfetta: purtroppo ti stai rendendo conto, che tuo marito non ti basta, e non può bastarti come ricompensa per la tua vita futura che sai essere ancora tanto lunga ma lui non merita questo. Lui non ha grandi colpe per questo tuo stato, il problema è fondamentalmente tuo nei suoi confronti, e sai benissimo che avrebbe potuto essere il marito più presente che potessi pretendere e sarebbe stato uguale ti trovesreti nella medesima condizione.

Dì la verità, cosa provi quando vedi tuo marito? Cosa pensi di lui come uomo? Lasciami indovinare, scommetti pensi si tratti di una "brava persona" vero? Questo era il complimento più utilizzato da mia moglie nei miei riguardi ed io non l'ho mai sentito un vero complimento,  al contrario, avvertivo si trattase di una cosniderazione di "sufficienza", di qualcosa di tiepido ed insipido da dire ad un marito che si dovrebbe amare. 

Silvi,
se decidi di vivere queste tue emozioni fai pure, nessuno è qui per giuducarti, ma fallo se non dopo aver sistemato le cose in casa tua. Se veramente volete, tu ed FC potrete avere un  futuro insieme; lacsiamo per un attimo da parte i problemi partici a cui faceva riferimento Persa (5 figli, due famiglie, i vostri rispettivi partner, etc.),  se volete il sogno può divenatre realtà ma se veramente volete avere la coscienza a posto, siate leali con chi c'è dietro di voi e poi rifatevi una vita insieme. Pensaci, non è una provocazione, o forse si.

Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e il plotone di fucilazione?!?!? :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


 Sono contro la pena di morte.

A parte le "battute", mi sembra che silvi ci stia prendendo in giro: scrive pagine su un'attrazione a cui vuole resistere, problemi di rispetto delle famiglie...per pagine ci impegnamo in un discorso di approndimento e poi ci viene a dire che il FC l'ha portata a casa sua?!!
Dai?!!!
Quando si pensa di usare la casa di famiglia... si è scesi proprio in basso, ma in bassi in basso!


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Silvi, mi hai detto quello che mi serviva! Allora il caro FC verrà chiamato da adesso PDM, perchè il fatto che ti ha corteggiata con una moglie e poi la tattca della famiglia non è altro che un modo per cuocerti per bene per avere una amante che starà zitta e comunque subito un alibi perfetto per il futuro per smollarti, vista la perfezione del modo posso solo dirti che lui ha di certo già tradito sua moglie e non è la prima volta che fa questo gioco, troppa astuzia.
Sei innamorata di un traditore seriale, pensaci bene  quanto di più falso possa esistere in questo sentimento per una persona nettamente sbagliata e sappi che tra di voi ci sarebbe amore da parte tua, serio, usufrutto di te da parte sua e fidati, col cavolo che lascerebbe la famiglia. Stai per imbarcarti o peggio ti sei imbarcata nella classica storia del cavolo che si ripropone su questo forum sempre.
Ma guarda un poco, un pezzo di merda che fa la corte ad una donna sposata con figli e lei che ci casca come una pera cotta!!!! Sveglia!!! Sveglia!!! Le donne in crisi sono le più facilmente scopabili!!! si fanno prendere per il culo da chiunque le dia un minimo di attenzioni.


----------



## giobbe (24 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti non si è mai visto che, una volta adulti, i figli, che si rendono benissimo conto se c'è amore o solo convivenza/sopportazione fra i genitori, non arrivano a condannare il genitore che non ha scelto di esser felice arrivando addirittura a rinfacciarglielo sentendosi magari loro in colpa per avergli tolto una possibilità di felicità...giaggià...mai mai!!! :unhappy:


	 	 Mi immagino questo figlio ormai adulto che fa questo discorso a sua madre:
 “Mamma, tu non mi sembravi felice insieme al papà. Avresti dovuto divorziare e sposarti con un uomo per il quale provavi del vero amore e avresti dovuto farci un paio di figli assieme.
 Ma se poi anche questo amore fosse finito, avresti dovuto sposarti con un altro perché la tua felicità è molto importante e avreste dovuto coronare il vostro nuovo amore con almeno un altro figlio.
 Tra tutti i figli tuoi, quelli avuti in “eredità” dai tuoi mariti e quelli derivanti dai matrimoni di papà e dalle sue mogli avremo formato una grande famiglia felice, il ritratto dell'armonia e del vero amore fraterno.
 Mi ci sarebbe voluta mezz'ora per spiegare agli estranei chi erano i miei fratelli ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di vederti felice?
 Io poi sicuramente sarei stato molto felice con 3 papà: triplo regalo tutti i natali e compleanni!
 È vuoi mettere l'educazione? Con 3 figure paterne diverse sarei diventato sicuramente una persona più equilibrata, si sa che la diversità arricchisce sempre.
 Con questo non voglio certo dire che avresti dovuto limitarti a 3 soli matrimoni, avrebbe dovuto essere un tuo diritto, anzi un tuo dovere, perseguire la tua felicità a tutti i costi fino all'ultimo anelito di vita!
 Forse tutti questi fallimenti e separazioni affrontati da bambino mi avrebbero leggermente scombussolato ma sono sicuro che gli sprazzi di felicità tra una separazione e l'altra sarebbero stati una cosa mica da ridere.
 Viva la felicità, viva l'amore!”


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi immagino questo figlio ormai adulto che fa questo discorso a sua madre:
> “Mamma, tu non mi sembravi felice insieme al papà. Avresti dovuto divorziare e sposarti con un uomo per il quale provavi del vero amore e avresti dovuto farci un paio di figli assieme.
> Ma se poi anche questo amore fosse finito, avresti dovuto sposarti con un altro perché la tua felicità è molto importante e avreste dovuto coronare il vostro nuovo amore con almeno un altro figlio.
> Tra tutti i figli tuoi, quelli avuti in “eredità” dai tuoi mariti e quelli derivanti dai matrimoni di papà e dalle sue mogli avremo formato una grande famiglia felice, il ritratto dell'armonia e del vero amore fraterno.
> ...


Non fa nemmeno ridere, visto che non rappresenta una situazione reale.

Situazione reale invece, quella da me scritta, testimoniata anche su questo forum più di una volta.

Vabbeh....meglio sempre chinar la schiena e salvare un'ipocrita facciata di famiglia...:up:


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Non è una ipocrita facciata di famiglia, solo un sistema veloce per dire "mio marito o mia moglie non mi vanno più bene" con una facilità da cambiare automobile!
La felicità la si trova in se stessi, l'altra persona ci amerà se noi l'ameremo, quindi gran parte delle colpe che si fanno agli altri del fatto che non ci guardano e così via sono da imputare a noi stessi e con la mia prima ragazza vissi giusto questo ed imparai che un rapporto ha un bisogno di essere coltivato da entrmabe le persone, al di fuori del lavoro, degli hobby e dei figli.
Troppa facilità porta a fare matrimoni lampo, troppa faciloneria porta a rendere stupido il rapporto di coppia, se si è una persona incapace di stare in coppia che si stia fuori dalle palle.
Quando si fa un figlio non possiamo pretendere che lui capisca, anzi, se lui non capirà delle nostre scelte come uscire dalla famglia, se lui non ci vorrà più v edere non abbiamo il diritto di rompergli le scatole con i nostri bisogni idioti di genitorlaità di avere un rapporto con lui.
Perdere un figlio ci vuole nulla, come perdere un genitore se è una persona coerente, l'amore rimane, ma le scelte di vita ti possono portare lontano e non credo che si voglia che l'ammmore sia la causa di questo.
Se chiediamo ad un genitore se sia più importante l'amore dei figli o quello del partner la ripsosta è sempre la prima, quindi sono i figli al centro di tutto e le decisioni di un genitore sono  e devono essere influenzate da questo.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2010)

*Silvy*

Medita su questa frase del tuo amante focoso (si fa per dire), perché qui c'è tutto:

_Lui mi ha scritto che quando mi vede si pente della scelta fatta, ma quando vede i figli pensa che abbiamo scelto bene._ 

Togli tutti gli abbellimenti emotivi e leggila come se un uomo la dicesse a tua sorella sposata con tre figli. Cosa le diresti?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Silvi, non me ne volere, mi sono perso un po' dei post precedenti, quoto quest'ultimo ma potrei sceglierne uno dei precedenti per dirti "quanto ti vedo male ragazza mia!" e "quanto vedo male il rapporto con tuo marito!".



Quoto con il sangue tutto quello che dice Ash!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si pensa di usare la casa di famiglia... si è scesi proprio in basso, ma in bassi in basso!



Assolutamente quoto. Silvy, se sei in buona fede, fai un'inversione di rotta, perché stai andando contro l'Iceberg, e sto iceberg ti piace pure un sacco!


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Assolutamente quoto. Silvy, se sei in buona fede, fai un'inversione di rotta, perché stai andando contro l'Iceberg, e sto iceberg ti piace pure un sacco!


ma probabilmente non succederà mai nulla. lui mi sembra il classico tipo in cerca di conferme e prob. pure con qualche problema suo di testa. in più, se devo dirla tutta... non so se alla fine andarci a letto lascerebbe in lei un bel ricordo (  )
per la serie: lascia perdere, Silvy:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono contro la pena di morte.
> 
> A parte le "battute", mi sembra che silvi ci stia prendendo in giro: scrive pagine su un'attrazione a cui vuole resistere, problemi di rispetto delle famiglie...per pagine ci impegnamo in un discorso di approndimento e poi ci viene a dire che il FC l'ha portata a casa sua?!!
> Dai?!!!
> Quando si pensa di usare la casa di famiglia... si è scesi proprio in basso, ma in bassi in basso!


 
quoto tutto


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti non si è mai visto che, una volta adulti, i figli, che si rendono benissimo conto se c'è amore o solo convivenza/sopportazione fra i genitori, non arrivano a condannare il genitore che non ha scelto di esser felice arrivando addirittura a rinfacciarglielo sentendosi magari loro in colpa per avergli tolto una possibilità di felicità...giaggià...mai mai!!! :unhappy:


:up:


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Primo esempio di impossibilità di avere poi un rapporot di coppia con un'altra persona. Madre separata con figlio in casa coniugale, arriva il nuovo compagno ed il figlio ha il pieno diritto di non volere che venga neppure una volta in casa, la madre potrebbe forzare la cosa perchè potrebbe pensare che suo figlio capirà ed il figlio che non capisce ha il pieno diritto di cacciare fuori di casa il nuovo compagno, nel caso di problemi la casa è coniugale ed il figlio potrebbe rifarsi al padre per rompere maggiormente le palle.
Io da figlio vedrei un altro uomo a casa mia come una mancanza di rispetto verso la mia persona, che mia madre faccia quello che vuole, ma se rompesse le palle a me diventerebbe guerra in casa!
Quante volte capita questo? Tantissime! Una mia amica che sua madre che si è separata e lei ha voluto rimanere con il padre perchè per lei la madre era una ragazzetta immatura, quindi per lei incapace di crescere una figlia.
Lei esce con sua madre, le vuole bene, ma non ha le palle di voler conoscere l'uomo di lei, questa ragazza ha vissuto bene questa separazione per ammmore? Io direi non tanto.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Primo esempio di impossibilità di avere poi un rapporot di coppia con un'altra persona. Madre separata con figlio in casa coniugale, arriva il nuovo compagno ed il figlio ha il pieno diritto di non volere che venga neppure una volta in casa, la madre potrebbe forzare la cosa perchè potrebbe pensare che suo figlio capirà ed il figlio che non capisce ha il pieno diritto di cacciare fuori di casa il nuovo compagno, nel caso di problemi la casa è coniugale ed il figlio potrebbe rifarsi al padre per rompere maggiormente le palle.
> Io da figlio vedrei un altro uomo a casa mia come una mancanza di rispetto verso la mia persona, che mia madre faccia quello che vuole, ma se rompesse le palle a me diventerebbe guerra in casa!
> Quante volte capita questo? Tantissime! Una mia amica che sua madre che si è separata e lei ha voluto rimanere con il padre perchè per lei la madre era una ragazzetta immatura, quindi per lei incapace di crescere una figlia.
> Lei esce con sua madre, le vuole bene, ma non ha le palle di voler conoscere l'uomo di lei, questa ragazza ha vissuto bene questa separazione per ammmore? Io direi non tanto.


 
Una vedova con figli può invece risposarsi?


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Una vedova con figli può invece risposarsi?


In assurdo se lei vuole ed il figlio/a no vuole sono cazzi amari! Lei può fare anche di testa sua, ma poi il figlio/a potrà benissimo fare impazzire l'altra persona. Il tutto deve essere presentato con un tatto non da poco, se si pone il fatto compiuto o come ineluttabile (ed alcune persone fanno così) si possono creare disastri estremi. In questi casi poniamo un nuovo compagno o compagna per il genitore rimasto solo che non viene accettato dal figlio o figlia o figli, che succede? Se la casa è di proprietà oltretutto parte di essa viene ereditata dai figli che a pieno diritto possono chiedere l'allontanamento del marito o della moglie nuova.
Tutto dipende dal modo e dalle persone, una persona può essere il grande ammmore e non essere accettata per nulla e per questo va scartata, un'altra può in assurdo non essere così quel grande amore ma verrebbe accettata.
Poi esiste l'idea che un figlio o una figlia se ne debba fare una ragione, ma spero prorpio che un genitore non lo pensi sul serio, perchè come dico sempre questo ragionamento è estremamente pericoloso.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In assurdo se lei vuole ed il figlio/a no vuole sono cazzi amari! Lei può fare anche di testa sua, ma poi il figlio/a potrà benissimo fare impazzire l'altra persona. Il tutto deve essere presentato con un tatto non da poco, se si pone il fatto compiuto o come ineluttabile (ed alcune persone fanno così) si possono creare disastri estremi. In questi casi poniamo un nuovo compagno o compagna per il genitore rimasto solo che non viene accettato dal figlio o figlia o figli, che succede? Se la casa è di proprietà oltretutto parte di essa viene ereditata dai figli che a pieno diritto possono chiedere l'allontanamento del marito o della moglie nuova.
> Tutto dipende dal modo e dalle persone, una persona può essere il grande ammmore e non essere accettata per nulla e per questo va scartata, un'altra può in assurdo non essere così quel grande amore ma verrebbe accettata.
> Poi esiste l'idea che un figlio o una figlia se ne debba fare una ragione, ma spero prorpio che un genitore non lo pensi sul serio, perchè come dico sempre questo ragionamento è estremamente pericoloso.


Daniele parli da figlio, anche se non credo che un uomo o una donna, se genitori responsabili, imporrebbero mai la convivenza con un'altra persona ai propri figli. Mia figlia ad esempio ha sempre avuto le idee ben chiare al riguardo, e ti assicuro che non ho mai forzato, ma sempre tenuto conto della sua affinità con l'altra persona (o incompatibilità :mrgreen.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Mika, ma lo sai che se lei decidesse da un giorno all'altro che quella peersona deve uscire fuori tu non avresti altra possibilità? Lo stesso ragazzo che conosco che ha perso il padre perchè ha tradito la madre un giorno con il sorriso in faccia al compagno di sua madre gli disse "zitto tu che in questa casa non sei nessuno!", di un botto non lo sopportò più e gli disse chiaro e tondo di levarsi dalla scatole e di non entrare più in casa sua. Cosa fare in questi casi che non sono pochi?
Permane il non diritto alla felicità, ma il diritto dei figli di avere la possibilità di esserlo e quindi la felicità di un genitore passa sempre attraverso il filtro di un figlio, che può essere intollerante o no, ma se lo è non può e non deve essere forzato.
Se in futuro il figlio o la figlia non capisse il genitore sarebbe felice di perdere del tutto il rapporto con lui? Vale la pena questo rischio?
La vita è uan sola, quindi è meglio pensarci bene due volte come vivere, sbagliare non è concesso in certi casi.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, ma lo sai che se lei decidesse da un giorno all'altro che quella peersona deve uscire fuori tu non avresti altra possibilità?


 
Quale persona? 

Erano ipotesi Daniele, nient'altro che ipotesi. Comunque, i figli crescono e se vanno prima o poi ed è giusto rifarsi una vita. Che si sia traditori o traditi.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Io dico solo che troppo spesso non si prova a salvare quello che si vuole salvare per l'illusione stupida delle emozioni. Si vive solo di singolo momento in singolo momento, senza pensare che quel susseguirsi di momenti fanno una vita che deve avere un senso, se no si è vissuti invano.
L'amore, il sesso, la felicità sono solo piccole parti di quella che deve essere una vita pienamente compiuta e che deve essere vissuta come una opera d'arte, senza macchie e senza schifezze, perchè quelle rimarrebbero indelebili nella tela per sempre alla nostra vista.
Si prova sempre a dare il meglio, si cambia via solo quando non c'è alcuna possibilità.


----------



## silvi.71 (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono contro la pena di morte.
> 
> A parte le "battute", mi sembra che silvi ci stia prendendo in giro: scrive pagine su un'attrazione a cui vuole resistere, problemi di rispetto delle famiglie...per pagine ci impegnamo in un discorso di approndimento e poi ci viene a dire che il FC l'ha portata a casa sua?!!
> Dai?!!!
> Quando si pensa di usare la casa di famiglia... si è scesi proprio in basso, ma in bassi in basso!


Quoto Persa ma intando rispondo a tutti voi.
Non sto cercando alibi per giustificare il prossimo tradimento, chiamiamolo definitivo.
So che essere stata a casa sua è un fatto deprorevole, ed è stato il motivo per cui di fronte alle foto di famiglia mi sono fermata. Ma anche lui ha avuto dei dubbi. Certo, mi ha anche spiazzato un pò questo suo lanciarsi subito (la prima volta dicendomi "Andiamo in qualche posto tranquillo questa sera" e l'ultima chiamandomi per invitarmi dicendo "Vieni da me che sono a casa solo") per poi avere dubbi su dubbi come la sottoscritta. Ho imputato la cosa a un minimo di rettitudine e coerenza, ma ora mi fate venire il dubbio che sia più debolezza e/o percezione del mio di dubbio.
Ma traditore seriale no!
Su mio marito: ammetto che non lo vedo e sento più come dovrebbe una moglie amare un marito. E' in parte colpa sua, del fatto che in questi anni non abbia fatto sforzi per venirmi incontro (e lo sa e lo ammette ma questo è quanto, dice che lo conoscevo prima di sposarci e non cambierà) però sono io quella che ora è in crisi e ha sbarellato. Quella che prima si vedeva solo come moglie e mamma e ora ha riscoperto un'aspetto di donna che ha paura di perdere.
Nonostante il tentativo fatto nell'ultimo mese di non vedere e sentire l'altro, quando inevitabilemnte ci vediamo per motivi di lavoro, io rientro nel vortice. Anche perchè lui mi dice mezze frasi che mi destabilizzano "Ci stiamo sforzando ma ti penso sempre, quando ti rivedo non ho altro in mente che te, ecce ecc" Capisco che la situazione è ridicola e drammatica insieme. Capisco che sto rischiando la serenità della mia famiglia. Ma purtroppo capisco anche che pensare di rinunciare del tutto a lui mi spaventa. Dovrei dirgli di non considerarmi più quando ci incontriamo, se no non ce la farò mai, ma mi manca il coraggio!


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> So che essere stata a casa sua è un fatto deprorevole, ed è stato il motivo per cui *di fronte alle foto di famiglia* mi sono fermata.


Almeno avrebbe potuto toglierle! Silvi attenta, un uomo così è uno senza scrupoli. E quando arriverà al dunque si toglierà di mezzo...


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Almeno avrebbe potuto toglierle! Silvi attenta, un uomo così è uno senza scrupoli. E quando arriverà al dunque si toglierà di mezzo...


Concordo in pieno! Però Mika, di certo sarebbe un vantaggio per il marito di Silvi, con questo competitor dopo si troverebbe ad essere l'uomo più appetibile del mondo per la moglie che si lecca le ferite...e tutto cambierebbe e quello che adesso è insopportabile diverrebbe altamente accettabile.
Silvi, dai stacci con PDM, dopo tuo marito non avrebbe altri problemi al 100%, solo tu avresti seri problemi a startene zitta a vita con i sensi di colpa, ma come si dice, se uno se la cerca sono anche fatti suoi, no?


----------



## astonished (24 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Almeno avrebbe potuto toglierle! Silvi attenta, *un uomo così è uno senza scrupoli*. E quando arriverà al dunque si toglierà di mezzo...



Non è detto che sia senza scupoli, non possiamo saperlo dalle poche cose che ci ha detto, di certo ha un  obbiettivo che tenta di perseguire con non definita convinzione e tenacia: di certo entrambi loro sono in balia l'uno dell'altra ed è difficile a questo punto, se non impossibile, imporsi di non cercarsi. Il fatto di averla portata a casa sua è deplorevole ma può darsi che lui non sia avvezzo a queste cose, dunque non conoscendo posti idonei, ha creduto bene di sfuttare la casa quando questa si è resa disponibile, fatto di incredibile leggerezza e mancanza di rispetto verso i suoi che dice di rispettare ma potrebbe anche darsi che sia un "dilettante del tradimento", dunque uno che fa errori grossolani proprio perchè inesperto, ed in questo caso l'inesperienza è un pregio (e chi vorrebbe vantarsi di essere un esperto in tradimenti!).

Queste cose vanno così: fin quando ti tieni lontano dal vortice ne stai fuori ma basta che vieni risucchiato dalla prima spira e vai giù.

Lezione: quando fiuti il "pericolo" stanne alla larga.


----------



## silvi.71 (24 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Non è detto che sia senza scupoli, non possiamo saperlo dalle poche cose che ci ha detto, di certo ha un obbiettivo che tenta di perseguire con non definita convinzione e tenacia: di certo entrambi loro sono in balia l'uno dell'altra ed è difficile a questo punto, se non impossibile, imporsi di non cercarsi. Il fatto di averla portata a casa sua è deplorevole ma può darsi che lui non sia avvezzo a queste cose, dunque non conoscendo posti idonei, ha creduto bene di sfuttare la casa quando questa si è resa disponibile, fatto di incredibile leggerezza e mancanza di rispetto verso i suoi che dice di rispettare ma potrebbe anche darsi che sia un "dilettante del tradimento", dunque uno che fa errori grossolani proprio perchè inesperto, ed in questo caso l'inesperienza è un pregio (e chi vorrebbe vantarsi di essere un esperto in tradimenti!).
> 
> Queste cose vanno così: fin quando ti tieni lontano dal vortice ne stai fuori ma basta che vieni risucchiato dalla prima spira e vai giù.
> 
> Lezione: quando fiuti il "pericolo" stanne alla larga.


 Anch'io ho sempre pensato che lui sia inesperto come me in questo genere di cose. Certo andare da lui è stato poco rispettoso, ma io non sarei mai andata in posti strani. Forse questo lui l'ha percepito.
Comunque mi ha detto che io sono la prima con cui ha provato questo genere di coinvolgimento e con cui si è baciato da quando è sposato. Pur avendo avuto altre occasioni, ha sempre evitato di intraprendere storie. Quello che è successo con me lo ha sorpreso molto. Come sono sorpresissima io. Concordo con la tua affermazione che è meglio tenersi lontani dal vortice, una volta che entri è talmente difficile uscirne! Ti sembra di non farcela a nuotare controcorrente, eppure sai che quella corrente così dolce  e insidiosa ti porterà lontano dal porto sicuro della famiglia e quindi è tanto pericolosa quanto affascinante.


----------



## Illuso (24 Febbraio 2010)

*Non ci sto dentro*

Cara Silvi, speravo fossi un fake, ti chiedo scusa anticipatamente ma sono furioso, sembri mia moglie, tu hai già tradito, con tutto il rispetto, ma accettare di andare a casa sua a fare lingua in bocca, E’ TRADIRE nel regno di un’altra donna E’ TRADIRE, avere i tuoi occhi nei suoi mentre ti sussurra ti amo E’ TRADIRE, il prossimo passo è una conseguenza che ti spaventa e basta, se no lo avresti già fatto, (nel loro letto?) Tu per prima cosa sei madre e moglie e non te lo dimenticare così impunemente. In parte è colpa di tuo marito, ma de che, cosa cavolo stai farfugliando non ti apprezza come donna, come femmina? Ma tu per essere femmina cosa fai, batti sui coperchi per poterti giustificare la scappatella extra?
Se lo vuoi fare fallo ma non incolparlo di niente, hai gli ormoni che strabordano, fatti tuoi, ci vuole coerenza, e che caspita. Dopo anni  e anni di matrimonio sei autorizzata dalla stessa legge per la quale tu hai giurato fedeltà, di andare da lui e avvisarlo che così non si può andare avanti e che se non ti prenderà sulla lavatrice in centrifuga almeno due volte a settimana, tu ti sentirai autorizzata a prenderti la tua parte di estasi sessuale da qualche altra parte, uomo avvisato……uomo avvisato. Ho una supplica da farti prenditi tempo, ancora un po’, dai un mese non è niente, resisti, negati, e vedrai che dietro al FC si cela un mentecatto, e probabilmente ce l’ha piccolo e ha l’eiaculazione precoce, miiiiiiiiii pensa che delusione.



Per astonisched: non quadra, è un uomo di mondo, commercialista, mica un’adolescente che invita la sbarbina, e lo fa sul lettone di mamma…suvvia, che stile, che eleganza. 

E’ meglio una delusione vera, che una gioia finta.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> dietro al FC si cela un mentecatto, e probabilmente ce l’ha piccolo e ha l’eiaculazione precoce, miiiiiiiiii pensa che delusione.


Oddio,in effetti...a ben pensarci pensa che fregatura, fedifraga per MINI MINOR!!! Non so se è così, ma mi hai fatto ridere. :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Ti sembra di non farcela a nuotare controcorrente, eppure sai che quella corrente così dolce  e insidiosa ti porterà lontano dal porto sicuro della famiglia e quindi è tanto pericolosa quanto affascinante.


Hai un fato da fare, sei come il Titanic, puoi andare a baciare il tuo Iceberg ed affondare, lui rimarrà a galla!!!
Comunque delle tre navi costruite dalla White star solo l'Olympic si è salvato rimandendo in servizio sino al 1936, era praticamente uguale al Titanic, invece il Britannic che era il terzo era proprio quasi del tutto uguale al Titanic, ma irrubostitito, fu confiscato ed usato come nave ospedale nella prima guerra mondiale, purtroppo affondò!
Ho fatto un poco di storia navale!!!


----------



## Kid (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Quoto Persa ma intando rispondo a tutti voi.
> Non sto cercando alibi per giustificare il prossimo tradimento, chiamiamolo definitivo.
> So che essere stata a casa sua è un fatto deprorevole, ed è stato il motivo per cui di fronte alle foto di famiglia mi sono fermata. Ma anche lui ha avuto dei dubbi. Certo, mi ha anche spiazzato un pò questo suo lanciarsi subito (la prima volta dicendomi "Andiamo in qualche posto tranquillo questa sera" e l'ultima chiamandomi per invitarmi dicendo "Vieni da me che sono a casa solo") per poi avere dubbi su dubbi come la sottoscritta. Ho imputato la cosa a un minimo di rettitudine e coerenza, ma ora mi fate venire il dubbio che sia più debolezza e/o percezione del mio di dubbio.
> Ma traditore seriale no!
> ...



Ma porca miseria, ma porca miseria! Ma queste cose invece di scriverle qui, perchè non le dici a tuo marito?

Hai paura di riuscire a risollevare il tuo matrimonio in crisi?

O semplicemente e onestamente stai provando cose che non provavi più da tempo e sei talmente eccitata che passeresti sopra la testa di chiunque per vivere appieno questa emozione?

Occhio, che dopo un tradimento si paga sempre. E molto. Fermati finchè sei in tempo, dopo non si torna più indietro.


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> un mentecatto, e probabilmente *ce l’ha piccolo e ha l’eiaculazione precoce*, miiiiiiiiii pensa che delusione.



Illuso qui mi hai fatto morire :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... sai che fregatura :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## silvi.71 (24 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, ma porca miseria! Ma queste cose invece di scriverle qui, perchè non le dici a tuo marito?
> 
> Hai paura di riuscire a risollevare il tuo matrimonio in crisi?
> 
> ...


 In realtà, come ho accennato ieri, gli ho parlato eccome a mio marito. Già prima che FC si facesse avanti fisicamente, durante i mesi che lui mi ha corteggiata. Purtroppo mio marito è uno molto convinto di certe idee e quindi alternative non ne vede e non gli passa neanche dalla nente che davvero io potrei desiderare un altro. Per carità certe convinzioni sono validissime, ,anzi, su quello ci abbiamo costruito il nostro rapporto, sul desiderio di famiglia, ancor più che su una passione che c'era e non c'era. Ribadisco che ci siamo conosciuti giovani, con tante belle idee, ma poi la relatà è altro. Lui, mio marito, può anche essere un'ottima persona, onesta, desiderosa della squadra di calciodi figli per fare la bella figura del patriarca, ma se poi questa truppa la devo seguire io in toto, rinunciando pure al lavoro, per poi magari (come è successo pochi mesi fa) sentirmi dire che "Le donne sveglie sono più intriganti, tu sei troppo scontata" Ma che scontata e scontata! Io sono sempre stata concentrata solo su di lui e sui bambini, ma alla lunga questo  mi ha lasciato un vuoto. Non sono favole e vaneggiamenti le sensazioni delle donne trascurate. Eh no, su questo non posso esimermi dal dire che una donna come me che bacia un altro sbaglia, ma cosa diciamo ad un marito che di fronte alle richieste di aiuto di una moglie che gli dice che "prima o poi si innamorerà di un latro se lui continua così" fa orecchie da mercante? Cosa si può dire ad un marito la cui moglie chiede affetto e attenzioni oltre le solite scopate? Cioè, non è che il sesso manchi quando una moglie si innamora di un altro, almeno non per me, A me non manca quello, mi manca il sentirmi desiderata al di là del puro atto sessule. C'è un mondo tra due persone, e quel mondo noi c elo siamo perso in questi anni. E' quest'aspetto di complicità che è mancato, quello che adesso ho ritrovato con l'altro. 
Il mio lento e inesorabile innamoramento è una conseguenza, fortemente colpevole, ma una conseguenza del mio sentirmi vuota dentro.


----------



## silvi.71 (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oddio,in effetti...a ben pensarci pensa che fregatura, fedifraga per MINI MINOR!!! Non so se è così, ma mi hai fatto ridere. :mexican:


 Sì avete fatto ridere anche me! :mrgreen:Chi può dirlo. Magari la delusione mi aiuterebbe a superare questo momento da deficiente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Primo esempio di impossibilità di avere poi un rapporot di coppia con un'altra persona. Madre separata con figlio in casa coniugale, arriva il nuovo compagno ed il figlio ha il pieno diritto di non volere che venga neppure una volta in casa, la madre potrebbe forzare la cosa perchè potrebbe pensare che suo figlio capirà ed il figlio che non capisce ha il pieno diritto di cacciare fuori di casa il nuovo compagno, nel caso di problemi la casa è coniugale ed il figlio potrebbe rifarsi al padre per rompere maggiormente le palle.
> Io da figlio vedrei un altro uomo a casa mia come una mancanza di rispetto verso la mia persona, che mia madre faccia quello che vuole, ma se rompesse le palle a me diventerebbe guerra in casa!
> Quante volte capita questo? Tantissime! Una mia amica che sua madre che si è separata e lei ha voluto rimanere con il padre perchè per lei la madre era una ragazzetta immatura, quindi per lei incapace di crescere una figlia.
> Lei esce con sua madre, le vuole bene, ma non ha le palle di voler conoscere l'uomo di lei, questa ragazza ha vissuto bene questa separazione per ammmore? Io direi non tanto.





MiKa ha detto:


> Una vedova con figli può invece risposarsi?





Daniele ha detto:


> In assurdo se lei vuole ed il figlio/a no vuole sono cazzi amari! Lei può fare anche di testa sua, ma poi il figlio/a potrà benissimo fare impazzire l'altra persona. Il tutto deve essere presentato con un tatto non da poco, se si pone il fatto compiuto o come ineluttabile (ed alcune persone fanno così) si possono creare disastri estremi. In questi casi poniamo un nuovo compagno o compagna per il genitore rimasto solo che non viene accettato dal figlio o figlia o figli, che succede? Se la casa è di proprietà oltretutto parte di essa viene ereditata dai figli che a pieno diritto possono chiedere l'allontanamento del marito o della moglie nuova.
> Tutto dipende dal modo e dalle persone, una persona può essere il grande ammmore e non essere accettata per nulla e per questo va scartata, un'altra può in assurdo non essere così quel grande amore ma verrebbe accettata.
> Poi esiste l'idea che un figlio o una figlia se ne debba fare una ragione, ma spero prorpio che un genitore non lo pensi sul serio, perchè come dico sempre questo ragionamento è estremamente pericoloso.





Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, ma lo sai che se lei decidesse da un giorno all'altro che quella peersona deve uscire fuori tu non avresti altra possibilità? Lo stesso ragazzo che conosco che ha perso il padre perchè ha tradito la madre un giorno con il sorriso in faccia al compagno di sua madre gli disse "zitto tu che in questa casa non sei nessuno!", di un botto non lo sopportò più e gli disse chiaro e tondo di levarsi dalla scatole e di non entrare più in casa sua. Cosa fare in questi casi che non sono pochi?
> Permane il non diritto alla felicità, ma il diritto dei figli di avere la possibilità di esserlo e quindi la felicità di un genitore passa sempre attraverso il filtro di un figlio, che può essere intollerante o no, ma se lo è non può e non deve essere forzato.
> Se in futuro il figlio o la figlia non capisse il genitore sarebbe felice di perdere del tutto il rapporto con lui? Vale la pena questo rischio?
> La vita è uan sola, quindi è meglio pensarci bene due volte come vivere, sbagliare non è concesso in certi casi.


 Dimentichi che un figlio è un figlio e non un genitore.
Tu immagini (o hai fatto esperienza o fantaschi...) di un figlio che dà ordini e pone veti: sei proprio fuori strada.
Io per prima metto di fronte alla realtà di una separazione e della difficoltà di una nuova unione nel concreto e nel quotidiano e non in un'immaginaria "famiglia cesaroni allargata" dove tutto si sistema in una puntata.
Ma gli adulti sono adulti e i figli sono figli. I figli devono essere capiti dai genitori e se una persona si crea un nuovo legame da separata, divorziata o vedova deve tenere conto delle esigenze dei figli e della loro sensibilità, ma i figli devono anche essere educati a prendere atto delle decisioni degli adulti e rispettarle!
E' chiaro che ogni età ha sensibilità, fantasie e problematiche diverse che un genitore dovrà considerare e affrontare.
L'ho ripetuto molte volte, bisogna immaginarsi concretamente una mattina in cui tutti entrano ed escono dal bagno in pigiama, accappatoio e mutande e domandarsi che effetto può fare sul o sui figli a seconda dell'età. Io mai farei incrociare una figlia adolescente con un estraneo per rispetto di entrambi, ad esempio. Gli adulti possono avere la maturità e la pazienza di aspettare che i tempi, l'età e le condizioni logistiche siano tali da permettere una convivenza.
Ma quello che dici è veramente fuori da ogni rapporto sano genitore-figli e oltrettutto neppure legalmente corretto.


----------



## giobbe (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Sì avete fatto ridere anche me! :mrgreen:Chi può dirlo. Magari la delusione mi aiuterebbe a superare questo momento da deficiente!



Sei infatuata, per quanto scadente possa essere la sua prestazione il sesso con lui ti sembrerà comunque meraliglioso.


----------



## giobbe (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> In realtà, come ho accennato ieri, gli ho parlato eccome a mio marito. Già prima che FC si facesse avanti fisicamente, durante i mesi che lui mi ha corteggiata. Purtroppo mio marito è uno molto convinto di certe idee e quindi alternative non ne vede e non gli passa neanche dalla nente che davvero io potrei desiderare un altro. Per carità certe convinzioni sono validissime, ,anzi, su quello ci abbiamo costruito il nostro rapporto, sul desiderio di famiglia, ancor più che su una passione che c'era e non c'era. Ribadisco che ci siamo conosciuti giovani, con tante belle idee, ma poi la relatà è altro. Lui, mio marito, può anche essere un'ottima persona, onesta, desiderosa della squadra di calciodi figli per fare la bella figura del patriarca, ma se poi questa truppa la devo seguire io in toto, rinunciando pure al lavoro, per poi magari (come è successo pochi mesi fa) sentirmi dire che "Le donne sveglie sono più intriganti, tu sei troppo scontata" Ma che scontata e scontata! Io sono sempre stata concentrata solo su di lui e sui bambini, ma alla lunga questo  mi ha lasciato un vuoto. Non sono favole e vaneggiamenti le sensazioni delle donne trascurate. Eh no, su questo non posso esimermi dal dire che una donna come me che bacia un altro sbaglia, ma cosa diciamo ad un marito che di fronte alle richieste di aiuto di una moglie che gli dice che "prima o poi si innamorerà di un latro se lui continua così" fa orecchie da mercante? Cosa si può dire ad un marito la cui moglie chiede affetto e attenzioni oltre le solite scopate? Cioè, non è che il sesso manchi quando una moglie si innamora di un altro, almeno non per me, A me non manca quello, mi manca il sentirmi desiderata al di là del puro atto sessule. C'è un mondo tra due persone, e quel mondo noi c elo siamo perso in questi anni. E' quest'aspetto di complicità che è mancato, quello che adesso ho ritrovato con l'altro.
> Il mio lento e inesorabile innamoramento è una conseguenza, fortemente colpevole, ma una conseguenza del mio sentirmi vuota dentro.


Non sono certo problemi irrisolvibili. Magari fossero solo questi i problemi nella vita.
Se proprio ci tieni a convincerlo immediatamente gli dici: "O vieni assieme a me da un terapeuta di coppia oppure ci separiamo".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> Sì avete fatto ridere anche me! :mrgreen:Chi può dirlo. Magari la delusione mi aiuterebbe a superare questo momento da deficiente!


 Silvi non è un delitto separarsi se si è proprio convinti dell'impossibilità di una convivenza che sia matrimoniale e non da coinquilini.
Si può, indipendentemente dalla disponibilità di un/a nuovo/a compagno/a.
Se realmente credi che siano queste le condizioni parlòa con sincerità a tuo marito che con dolore, ma con dignità potrà accettare una separazione.
Poi se l'altro uomo deciderà di fare altrettanto potrete con grandissima cautela e gradualità pensare a una successiva relazione chiara e poi, magari una convivenza.
Se l'altro non sarà disponibile (come ci sembra più probabile dal suo comportamente) tu sarai comunque una donna libera di sperimentati in altre relazioni e costruirti una diversa vita sentimentale.
Certo una separazione comporta costi emotivi per tutti e costi economici e la vita da separati è più modesta cme tenore economico.
Ma è una vita che abbiamo affrontato in tanti e ...si sopravvive.
Certo non risolveresti il problema della condivisione dei compiti con tuo marito, dovresti passare a un lavoro a tempo pieno e utilizzare i servizi sociale per crescere i bambini.
In cambio avresti libertà, orgoglio, dignità, fierezza.
Scegliere di diventare un'amante part time per un po' di sesso e per sentirsi raccontare qualche balla e ingannare tutti non mi sembra un'alternativa, però.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Un figlio non è un sottoposto, mai, se un genitore decide una cosa unilateralmente e si scontra con il figlio lui ha il diritto ed il dovere di far valere i suoi diritti lesi e non prendere atto e pigliarlo in quel posto. C'è una soluzione a tutti questi possibili problemi, non si fanno figli e non si hanno problemi.
Meglio un compromesso funzionale che un testa a testa su chi ha diritto di cosa, perchè se i presunti diritti del genitore ledono i diritti del figlio o la sua libertà e viceversa non c'è modalità che tenga. 
I rapporti genitori e figli vengono gestiti in base al reciproco rispetto, ma basta che manchi da una parte e l'altra ha diritto a rivalersi, è una questione di rispetto reciproco, non c'è gerarchia.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Silvi, allora semplicemente è l'ora di dire a tuo marito che se non andate da un terapeuta è l'ora di farsi le valgige ed andarsene fuori casa! Credo che capirà in tal caso che forse è meglio che lui cambi.
Sai ho conosciuto tanti uomini tutti di un pezzo dire che non avrebbero fatto nulla per cambiare quando non si vedevano buttati fuori, quando hanno visto che la moglie stava facendo le loro valige hanno capito che era molto meglio essere flessibili, che rigidi e rotti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Un figlio non è un sottoposto*, mai, se un genitore decide una cosa unilateralmente e si scontra con il figlio lui ha il diritto ed il dovere di far valere i suoi diritti lesi e non prendere atto e pigliarlo in quel posto. C'è una soluzione a tutti questi possibili problemi, non si fanno figli e non si hanno problemi.
> Meglio un compromesso funzionale che un testa a testa su chi ha diritto di cosa, perchè se i presunti diritti del genitore ledono i diritti del figlio o la sua libertà e viceversa non c'è modalità che tenga.
> I rapporti genitori e figli vengono gestiti in base al reciproco rispetto, ma basta che manchi da una parte e l'altra ha diritto a rivalersi, è una questione di rispetto reciproco, non c'è gerarchia.


 Ma neppure un genitore, a maggior ragione, è un sottoposto del figlio e la legge assegna al genitore la responsabilità educativa e decisionale.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma neppure un genitore, a maggior ragione, è un sottoposto del figlio e la legge assegna al genitore la responsabilità educativa e decisionale.


Certo, ma è anche vwero che se il figlio si sente leso nei diritti un genitore per mano del figlio stesso può perdere tale responsabilità. Una mia amica è in queste condizioni, ha il figlio piccolo che non ha problemi con il suo compagno  ma la figlia più grande che ne ha eccome, lei ha deciso che la convivenza non è possibile e quindi vivono in due case separate, una soluzione di ripiego  che da la libertà alla mia amica di avere il suo rapporto e alla figlia di non essere menomata di una sua libertà.


----------



## Illuso (24 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> In realtà, come ho accennato ieri, gli ho parlato eccome a mio marito. Già prima che FC si facesse avanti fisicamente, durante i mesi che lui mi ha corteggiata. Purtroppo mio marito è uno molto convinto di certe idee e quindi alternative non ne vede e non gli passa neanche dalla nente che davvero io potrei desiderare un altro. Per carità certe convinzioni sono validissime, ,anzi, su quello ci abbiamo costruito il nostro rapporto, sul desiderio di famiglia, ancor più che su una passione che c'era e non c'era. Ribadisco che ci siamo conosciuti giovani, con tante belle idee, ma poi la relatà è altro. Lui, mio marito, può anche essere un'ottima persona, onesta, desiderosa della squadra di calciodi figli per fare la bella figura del patriarca, ma se poi questa truppa la devo seguire io in toto, rinunciando pure al lavoro, per poi magari (come è successo pochi mesi fa) sentirmi dire che "Le donne sveglie sono più intriganti, tu sei troppo scontata" Ma che scontata e scontata! Io sono sempre stata concentrata solo su di lui e sui bambini, ma alla lunga questo  mi ha lasciato un vuoto. Non sono favole e vaneggiamenti le sensazioni delle donne trascurate. Eh no, su questo non posso esimermi dal dire che una donna come me che bacia un altro sbaglia, ma cosa diciamo ad un marito che di fronte alle richieste di aiuto di una moglie che gli dice che "prima o poi si innamorerà di un latro se lui continua così" fa orecchie da mercante? Cosa si può dire ad un marito la cui moglie chiede affetto e attenzioni oltre le solite scopate? Cioè, non è che il sesso manchi quando una moglie si innamora di un altro, almeno non per me, A me non manca quello, mi manca il sentirmi desiderata al di là del puro atto sessule. C'è un mondo tra due persone, e quel mondo noi c elo siamo perso in questi anni. E' quest'aspetto di complicità che è mancato, quello che adesso ho ritrovato con l'altro.
> Il mio lento e inesorabile innamoramento è una conseguenza, fortemente colpevole, ma una conseguenza del mio sentirmi vuota dentro.


Digli che le cose cambiano che tutto cambia, e digli che vuoi separarti, prendi e vattene di casa, fallo morire di paura sto sbruffone presuntuoso, togligli quelle convinzioni da patriarca prevaricatore (ma patriarca non era Noé? ne è passato di tempo, e nemmeno siamo più nel medio-evo), sono convinto che l'imbecille si piglia una di quelle paure, che ti manda a stare bene per il resto della vita, devi essere fredda, cinica, inesorabile, spietata, fatti aiutare da una amica del cuore, da una sorella, ma non usare l'altro come uscita di emergenza, non è giusto ne per te ne per lui. Fare l'amante non ti aiuterà di sicuro a risolvere lo stallo in cui è finito il tuo matrimonio. Resistere, resistere, resistere, non te ne pentirai, combatti per te, i tuoi figli, quel pirla di tuo marito, sei chiamata a tenere insieme la baracca, potresti diventare una vera eroina dei tempi moderni, capisco che ancora una volta se ci riuscirai nessuno ti darà il merito di ciò, ma tu si.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo, ma è anche vwero che se il figlio si sente leso nei diritti un genitore per mano del figlio stesso può perdere tale responsabilità. Una mia amica è in queste condizioni, ha il figlio piccolo che non ha problemi con il suo compagno ma la figlia più grande che ne ha eccome, lei ha deciso che la convivenza non è possibile e quindi vivono in due case separate, una soluzione di ripiego che da la libertà alla mia amica di avere il suo rapporto e alla figlia di non essere menomata di una sua libertà.


Quoto la soluzione di ripiego. Che poi tanto di ripiego non è...


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto la soluzione di ripiego. Che poi tanto di ripiego non è...


MiKa, io sono considerato una persona ragionevole, ma ho visto madri pretendere che i figli accettassero in casa il loro nuovo compagno e quelle persone mi hanno parlato e non è bello, ecco perchè preferisco le soluzioni di ripiego non ideali, in un mondo perfetto i Cesaroni sono possibili, nel mondo reale sono un danno!


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> MiKa, io sono considerato una persona ragionevole, ma ho visto madri pretendere che i figli accettassero in casa il loro nuovo compagno e quelle persone mi hanno parlato e non è bello, ecco perchè preferisco le soluzioni di ripiego non ideali, in un mondo perfetto i Cesaroni sono possibili, nel mondo reale sono un danno!


Mah dipende sai, io non sono per la convivenza ma per le abitazioni separate, anche se  occasioni nel quale ritrovarsi tutti insieme, mio marito e la sua fidanzata, io e il mio, e i rispettivi figli, ci sono state. Il pretendere non esiste, anche perchè i bambini hanno le loro antipatie e simpatie, e bisogna comunque tenerne conto. Soprattutto con dei figli adolescenti.


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Illuso qui mi hai fatto morire :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... sai che fregatura :rotfl::rotfl:


io l'ho pensato dal primo momento e infatti le ho consigliato di lasciar perdere.:mexican:


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sei infatuata, per quanto scadente possa essere la sua prestazione il sesso con lui ti sembrerà comunque meraliglioso.


certo che ad esperienza stai messo benissimo.. mi hai convinta, come dice brondie o come si chiama :rotfl:


----------



## silvi.71 (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Silvi non è un delitto separarsi se si è proprio convinti dell'impossibilità di una convivenza che sia matrimoniale e non da coinquilini.
> Si può, indipendentemente dalla disponibilità di un/a nuovo/a compagno/a.
> Se realmente credi che siano queste le condizioni parlòa con sincerità a tuo marito che con dolore, ma con dignità potrà accettare una separazione.
> Poi se l'altro uomo deciderà di fare altrettanto potrete con grandissima cautela e gradualità pensare a una successiva relazione chiara e poi, magari una convivenza.
> ...


Dici cose molto sagge.
valuterò ancora la situazione, parlerò di nuovo con mio marito, eviterò l'altro il più possibile e poi si vedrà.
Di certo far l'amante part.time non è la mia ambizione principale. Quelo che vorrei è la serenità dei miei figli. Però con una mamma così distratta non so se posso renderli sereni. Devo ritrovare me stessa. Non cerdo che separarmi sarebbe una soluzione, visto il mio temperamento e le mie idee. Però non pensavo neanche di tradire e finire a casa di un'altro! Quindi non si può mai dire!


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2010)

*silvi.71*



silvi.71 ha detto:


> Dici cose molto sagge.
> valuterò ancora la situazione, parlerò di nuovo con mio marito, eviterò l'altro il più possibile e poi si vedrà.
> Di certo far l'amante part.time non è la mia ambizione principale. Quelo che vorrei è la serenità dei miei figli. Però con una mamma così distratta non so se posso renderli sereni. Devo ritrovare me stessa. Non cerdo che separarmi sarebbe una soluzione, visto il mio temperamento e le mie idee. Però non pensavo neanche di tradire e finire a casa di un'altro! Quindi non si può mai dire!


Oltre a quanto ti ha detto Persa, che ti stimola riflessioni sacrosante... pensa a quello che vuoi per te, per la tua dignità di donna ....
E' vero che non si può mai dire quello che avverrà, ma si può sempre valutare a che tipo di compromesso si vuole scendere...
Autostima... che si traduce anche in rispetto per sé e gli altri (dove altri sta prioritariamente per figli...).
L'amore é cieco ma di fronte a certi "omarini" la nebbia si dirada. 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2010)

*Moderazione*



daniele ha detto:


> silvi, per prima cosa, tu dici che non è un traditore seriale, per quello che hai detto inveece sembra davvero esserlo e di quelli furbetti. In casa sua, che essere schifoso che è!!! Anche se si è fermato non riesci a vedere quanto è brutto dentro? *Ma puoi innamorarti di quella fogna umana che è?* Ma ti rendi conto cosa significa sminuirti cosìm tanto? Per te essere donna e sentirsi donna è amare *una fogna di uomo* perchè ti fa sentire bene?
> Allora dimostra di essere donna, se non riesci stare con tuo marito mollalo e stai sola, se vuoi dimostrare di essere una ragazzina continua con questa infatuazione *per sto pezzo di merda di prima categoria*.
> Le mezze frasi anche...ma accidenti, sai che servono per cuocerti a fuoco lento e con sicurezza? *Tanto tu gliela darai al 100%,* tanto tu distruggerai la tua famiglia quando lui dirà che lascerà la sua, ma alla fine lui rimarrà dentro la sua fammiaglia e tu avrai perso tutto. Ma non hai letto in questo forum *quanto sono* *pezzi di merda queste persone*? Lui ci ha provato con te, non è capitato per caso!!! Lui ci ha provato con una famiglia dietro le spalle, lui ha detto che a a volte pensa di aver fatto male, ma poi rivede i suoi figli e capisce che non è così, ma pensa che uomo è uno che dice una cosa così cruda dei suoi figli, come se fossero animaletti simpatici che fanno le feste!
> Sveglia!!! Tu non ami più tuo marito ed ora o decidi di sistemare tutto oppure esci fuori dal matrimonio *ma butta nel cesso questo verme di uomo, se no non sarai meglio di lui.*
> Giochi con il fuoco, giochi con un fuoco molto ardente, attenta a riconquistare il tuo orgoglio di donna e perdere quello di madre, te ne pentiresti a vita.


se non moderi i termini sarai bannato definitivamente! Ultimo avvertimento!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dimentichi che un figlio è un figlio e non un genitore.
> *Tu immagini (o hai fatto esperienza o fantaschi...) di un figlio che dà ordini e pone veti: sei proprio fuori strada.*
> Io per prima metto di fronte alla realtà di una separazione e della difficoltà di una nuova unione nel concreto e nel quotidiano e non in un'immaginaria "famiglia cesaroni allargata" dove tutto si sistema in una puntata.
> Ma gli adulti sono adulti e i figli sono figli. I figli devono essere capiti dai genitori e se una persona si crea un nuovo legame da separata, divorziata o vedova deve tenere conto delle esigenze dei figli e della loro sensibilità, ma i figli devono anche essere educati a prendere atto delle decisioni degli adulti e rispettarle!
> ...


 
Bastava dire che dice cazzate come al solito su presunti doveri di questo verso quella o quella verso questo! :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bastava dire che dice cazzate come al solito su presunti doveri di questo verso quella o quella verso questo! :up:


 Non ero ancora partita... :sci:


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2010)

*comunque...*

Resta il fatto che fra doveri e diritti, quando si prende una strada che cambia gli equilibri familiari, bisogna prima di tutto EVITARE che i figli vengano "sconvolti" dalle scelte , magari motivate ma arbitrarie dei genitori. 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che fra doveri e diritti, quando si prende una strada che cambia gli equilibri familiari, bisogna prima di tutto EVITARE che i figli vengano "sconvolti" dalle scelte , magari motivate ma arbitrarie dei genitori.
> Bruja


Bruja, qualsiasi decisione che porti cambiamenti radicali negli equilibri familiari rappresenta uno sconvolgimento per i figli, proprio perchè loro vivono la famiglia in un modo che non è quello degli adulti!

Se vuoi, sta negli adulti spiegare la situazione in modo tale che possa venir da loro compresa, ma senza nasconder loro, per quanto possibile, la verità...


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> se non moderi i termini sarai bannato definitivamente! Ultimo avvertimento!


Chiedo alle persone che si sentono offese da me di mandarmi direttamente un PM che direttamente modererò e modificherò le mie parole di modo tale da non offfendere nessuno, a volte mi lascio prendere la mano.
Grazie

PS. Per gentilezza verso chi poteva essere offeso ho cancellato il post incriminato. Silvi, scusa se posso averti offeso, ma in tutto quello che volevo dirti c'è solo una cosa, la tentazione è naturale, ma adesso riscopriti davvero donna e dì di no, allora li sarai davvero donna e non solo madre e moglie.


----------



## giobbe (25 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non fa nemmeno ridere, visto che non rappresenta una situazione reale.
> 
> Situazione reale invece, quella da me scritta, testimoniata anche su questo forum più di una volta.
> 
> Vabbeh....meglio sempre chinar la schiena e salvare un'ipocrita facciata di famiglia...:up:


	 	 Un po' faceva ridere, dai... 
 Non è una situazione comune nel mondo occidentale dove i figli si fanno tardi e le separazioni comportano un severo impoverimento dei soggetti coinvolti.
 In Sudamerica, tra classi sociali più povere, una situazione del genere è comunissima, la famiglia tradizionale rappresenta quasi un'eccezione.
 In Brasile, per legge, solo le donne possono essere proprietarie delle case sovvenzionate dallo stato. Questo serve a garantire che in seguito alle probabili separazioni future, i bambini (che quasi sempre rimangono con le donne) possano disporre di un tetto. Sarebbe ancor meglio se dessero le case popolari alle nonne che in molti casi sono quelle che, nonostante dispongano solo di una misera pensione, allevano effettivamente i bambini.


 Mika è un po' frikettona, new age...  è un punto isolato fuori dalla curva e non fa statistica. :mrgreen: (scherzo Mika, un abbraccio ).


 La separazione è necessaria in molte famiglie, questo non lo metto in dubbio.
 Sul fatto di formare una nuova famiglia, a mio parere, sarebbe meglio astenersi ma so che non è una cosa facile soprattutto quando chi si separa è ancora relativamente giovane.
 I figli subiranno per forza gli “effetti collaterali” delle volontà dei genitori, speriamo che perlomeno cerchino di limitare al massimo i danni.
 Quello che non mi va tanto giù è che a prenderla in quel posto siano proprio i bambini, i soggetti più deboli.
 Sarebbe bello vedere un genitore che dicesse “Io ho le spalle più larghe di mio figlio e gli effetti collaterali della separazione è giusto che me li becchi io”.


 Anticamente molti matrimoni erano combinati oppure celebrati fra soggetti che si conoscevano molto superficialmente. Queste persone imparavano ad amarsi, a rispettarsi e a sopportarsi a vicenda.
 Un uomo di circa 55 anni che è al terzo matrimonio quando mi sono separato mi ha detto: “Col senno di poi penso che avrei fatto bene ad impegnarmi di più per recuperare il primo matrimonio, alla fin fine le donne son tutte uguali e i problemi son sempre gli stessi”.


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> I figli subiranno per forza gli “effetti collaterali” delle volontà dei genitori, speriamo che perlomeno cerchino di limitare al massimo i danni.
> Quello che non mi va tanto giù è che a prenderla in quel posto siano proprio i bambini, i soggetti più deboli.
> Sarebbe bello vedere un genitore che dicesse “Io ho le spalle più larghe di mio figlio e gli effetti collaterali della separazione è giusto che me li becchi io”.


I figli beccano sempre e soltato gli effetti collaterali, la cosa peggiore Giobbe che in una società in cui troppi ragazzini o ragazzine hanno subito questo è diventata la norma. Un ragazzino che vive in una famiglia compatta si ritrrà fortunato, ma di certo non la norma, crescerà e si vedrà  giustificato nei rapporti spiccioli. Proverà un giorno un amore un poco più forte che un legittimi prurito nelle mutande, si sposerà in fretta e furia e ci farà uno o due figli e tutto finirà e ci saranno altri figli che vivranno come lui.
Quando un mal costume è accettato diventa la norma, mettiamocelo in testa, non sono in singoli a poter cambiare la cosa, ma la società stessa.
Sinceramente preferirei che molta meno gente si sposasse ed andasse a vivere insieme, che meno gente dicesse cavolate come "io non mi credo persona adatta per la coppia" ricercando comunque la coppia perchè è bello così.
Succede che ci si separi, stava per succedere ai miei genitori per colpa delle malelingue a cui mio padre dava credito, eliminate le malelingue (licenziata la sorella dallo studio) il loro matrimonio andò perfettettamente, ma almeno ci provarono anche se erano sul limite e ci provarono per me e questo mi ha sempre fatto molta tenerezza.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sul fatto di formare una nuova famiglia, a mio parere, sarebbe meglio astenersi ma so che non è una cosa facile soprattutto quando chi si separa è ancora relativamente giovane.
> I figli subiranno per forza gli “effetti collaterali” delle volontà dei genitori, speriamo che perlomeno cerchino di limitare al massimo i danni.
> Quello che non mi va tanto giù è che a prenderla in quel posto siano proprio i bambini, i soggetti più deboli.
> Sarebbe bello vedere un genitore che dicesse “Io ho le spalle più larghe di mio figlio e gli effetti collaterali della separazione è giusto che me li becchi io”.


Io cercherei di tenere i figli al riparo dagli effetti collaterali, ma ci vogliono intelligenza e sensibilità, e spazzare via rancori e vendette. Sulla nuova famiglia concordo, la vedo possibile quando si è ancora giovani e si pensa ad avere altri figli. Altrimenti meglio davvero l'ipotesi case separate. Lo so che c'è la crisi e la divisione delle spese è comoda ma...


----------



## Kid (25 Febbraio 2010)

silvi.71 ha detto:


> In realtà, come ho accennato ieri, gli ho parlato eccome a mio marito. Già prima che FC si facesse avanti fisicamente, durante i mesi che lui mi ha corteggiata. Purtroppo mio marito è uno molto convinto di certe idee e quindi alternative non ne vede e non gli passa neanche dalla nente che davvero io potrei desiderare un altro. Per carità certe convinzioni sono validissime, ,anzi, su quello ci abbiamo costruito il nostro rapporto, sul desiderio di famiglia, ancor più che su una passione che c'era e non c'era. Ribadisco che ci siamo conosciuti giovani, con tante belle idee, ma poi la relatà è altro. Lui, mio marito, può anche essere un'ottima persona, onesta, desiderosa della squadra di calciodi figli per fare la bella figura del patriarca, ma se poi questa truppa la devo seguire io in toto, rinunciando pure al lavoro, per poi magari (come è successo pochi mesi fa) sentirmi dire che "Le donne sveglie sono più intriganti, tu sei troppo scontata" Ma che scontata e scontata! Io sono sempre stata concentrata solo su di lui e sui bambini, ma alla lunga questo  mi ha lasciato un vuoto. Non sono favole e vaneggiamenti le sensazioni delle donne trascurate. Eh no, su questo non posso esimermi dal dire che una donna come me che bacia un altro sbaglia, ma cosa diciamo ad un marito che di fronte alle richieste di aiuto di una moglie che gli dice che "prima o poi si innamorerà di un latro se lui continua così" fa orecchie da mercante? Cosa si può dire ad un marito la cui moglie chiede affetto e attenzioni oltre le solite scopate? Cioè, non è che il sesso manchi quando una moglie si innamora di un altro, almeno non per me, A me non manca quello, mi manca il sentirmi desiderata al di là del puro atto sessule. C'è un mondo tra due persone, e quel mondo noi c elo siamo perso in questi anni. E' quest'aspetto di complicità che è mancato, quello che adesso ho ritrovato con l'altro.
> Il mio lento e inesorabile innamoramento è una conseguenza, fortemente colpevole, ma una conseguenza del mio sentirmi vuota dentro.


Io non dubito che tuo marito abbia le sue colpe, ma il tradimento è sempre la soluzione sbagliata. E tu da come scrivi, ci sei già dentro.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Un uomo di circa 55 anni che è al terzo matrimonio quando mi sono separato mi ha detto: “Col senno di poi penso che avrei fatto bene ad impegnarmi di più per recuperare il primo matrimonio, a*lla fin fine le donne son tutte uguali* e i problemi son sempre gli stessi”.


Secondo questa logica, anche gli uomini, eh!

Comunque quoto il tuo amico: i problemi di base sono sempre gli stessi.

Quanto alla situazione in Sud America, penso risponda al vero: esiste un machismo di base per cui la donna di solito resta sola con i figli, e spesso questi finiscono rimpallati ai nonni...conosco parecchie situazioni simili.


----------

